# Indy Ski Pass



## asnowmobiler (Mar 16, 2019)

I would love have on one like this for the East coast.


https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/03/14/independent-ski-areas-join-to-offer-new-ski-pass-option-for-just-199/


----------



## Jully (Mar 16, 2019)

The guy that's putting it together I think is hoping to have some east coast stuff. That's not the final list of resorts at all.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2019)

asnowmobiler said:


> I would love have on one like this for the East coast.
> 
> 
> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/03/14/independent-ski-areas-join-to-offer-new-ski-pass-option-for-just-199/




it already exists, although not exclusive to the east coast

http://freedompass.ski/


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 18, 2019)

I am really liking this pass. It has three places that are within 2 hours of me. This site https://www.saminfo.com/headline-news/9291-indy-pass-targets-independent-areas-casual-skiers mentions 11 places already on the pass. I can't find where I read it but I thought the guy putting this together is hoping for at least 24 resorts with a focus on mid west and east coast mountains before the September sale.


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 18, 2019)

Found it on the page I linked above: 

Organizers have begun outreach to the* Midwest, Northeast and Canadian *markets to round out the offering. Eighty-five percent of pass revenue will be split among partner resorts based on total redemptions, with 9 percent allocated to marketing the pass and developing a national brand, and the remainder to cover admin and other costs.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Mar 19, 2019)

icecoast1 said:


> it already exists, although not exclusive to the east coast
> 
> http://freedompass.ski/




Not quite. Freedom Pass is a perk added on to a regular season pass.  Kind of an eastern version of the Powder Alliance (the two should really merge already!)   This pass is closer in nature to the Mountain Collective. A limited number of days at each participating resort, but no season pass purchase required.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2019)

If they can get places like platty, smuggs, mad, magic, etc involved here, it could be quite cool


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 19, 2019)

bushpilot said:


> Found it on the page I linked above:
> 
> Organizers have begun outreach to the* Midwest, Northeast and Canadian *markets to round out the offering. Eighty-five percent of pass revenue will be split among partner resorts based on total redemptions, with 9 percent allocated to marketing the pass and developing a national brand, and the remainder to cover admin and other costs.



Hopefully they throw in the NYS ORDA resorts the way the Max Pass did. Gore was terrific.


----------



## abc (Mar 19, 2019)

Killingtime said:


> Hopefully they throw in the NYS ORDA resorts the way the Max Pass did. Gore was terrific.


I wonder how the mountains in the MAX pass worked out in those years it existed. 

It was really good for some of us skier. And it didn't cause too much excessive crowding to any of the mountains. But we on the outside don't know if the mountains benefited from such kind of "shared pass". 

If Epic worked, and Ikon works, it maybe something that independents should copy. Some upfront guarantee and some profit sharing...


----------



## benski (Mar 20, 2019)

2planks2coasts said:


> Not quite. Freedom Pass is a perk added on to a regular season pass.  Kind of an eastern version of the Powder Alliance (the two should really merge already!)   This pass is closer in nature to the Mountain Collective. A limited number of days at each participating resort, but no season pass purchase required.



Mcintyre has $250 Adult passes which are the cheapest way onto the freedom pass, excluding Whale back, which is not on sale yet. So the requirement to buy a season pass is adding little if any premium.

BTW purgatory, one of the freedom pass resorts has a 6 pack, 2 express quads, and a bunch of condos at the base.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 21, 2019)

benski said:


> Mcintyre has $250 Adult passes which are the cheapest way onto the freedom pass, excluding Whale back, which is not on sale yet. So the requirement to buy a season pass is adding little if any premium.
> 
> BTW purgatory, one of the freedom pass resorts has a 6 pack, 2 express quads, and a bunch of condos at the base.



Just looked it up. You could put together a proper new mexico/Colorado ski safari with this and have a blast. Purgatory, sunlight, pajarito (this place is great!) and cooper. I got these places and a ton more on my Powderhorn pass for 279...this place is my goto destination when the storms hit and I get tired of the crowds and need a couple chill tree days. 

As passionate skiers we all need to support the local mountains to keep the lifts spinning.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Mar 21, 2019)

benski said:


> Mcintyre has $250 Adult passes which are the cheapest way onto the freedom pass, excluding Whale back, which is not on sale yet. So the requirement to buy a season pass is adding little if any premium.
> 
> BTW purgatory, one of the freedom pass resorts has a 6 pack, 2 express quads, and a bunch of condos at the base.



You make a valid point. I'm not sure though, how many non locals are gonna research such things enough to buy a Mcintyre or other cheap season pass. The addition of the Mountain Capital Partners resorts really fleshes out the Freedom Pass. Last year their only western resorts were Cooper and EagleCrest. Purgatory is a legit destination, while the others are heaps of fun for a couple days each.  

I opted for a Loveland Pass this season to get Powder Alliance and numerous other partners (including Purgatory and affiliates) knowing that it didn't have any eastern partners. It's been the best $400ish I've ever spent (after having a MAX pass in 17-18 )  but it did mean my eastern days this year have all been liftopia tickets or other specials.   May have to add a Mcintyre pass next year to balance it out a bit.

Regardless, I wish the indy pass well and should it end up as a MAX pass type product with the ORDA resorts, I might throw one in the basket and give a couple as gifts.


----------



## p_levert (May 22, 2019)

Just checked out indyskipass.com.  Not bad, there are now 24 ski areas.  My analysis:

1.  If you live in Spokane, this pass is awesome with access to White Pass, Mission Ridge, 49° North, Hoodoo, Silver Mtn and Brundage.  Also pretty decent if you live in Seattle or Portland.

2.  Also a very good pass if you live in Milwaukee with 4 Wisconsin ski areas, along with 2 in Michigan UP and one in Minnesota.

3.  It's a decent pass for the NE with Bolton, Berkshire East and Catamount.  Not great, but you should be able to pay off the pass.

They should sell at least a few of these.  I do hope additional areas get added.


----------



## sugarbushskier (May 23, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but as someone who is now 60+, couldn't I buy a Yawgoo (don't laugh) "Senior Pass" for $99 for the upcoming season and then add on the $199 Freedom Pass?  That would get you access to the FP areas for a total of $298?


----------



## p_levert (May 23, 2019)

This thread is about the Indy Pass, which is completely standalone.  The Freedom Pass is a free add-on to season passes.  I dunno, but I believe that your $99 senior pass at Yawgoo gives you the Freedom Pass at no charge.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 5, 2019)

Indy Pass is now up to 28 areas, including Magic.   Looking better every week.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 6, 2019)

2planks2coasts said:


> Indy Pass is now up to 28 areas, including Magic.   Looking better every week.



The link I have does not show Magic only Bolton in VT


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 6, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> The link I have does not show Magic only Bolton in VT



This does...

http://www.indyskipass.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 6, 2019)

I had the same link but it didn’t show it. Must have been cached.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 6, 2019)

Maybe by 9/1 a few more New England ones will be added to make it worth it. Although I could hit 3 of them - pats, Bolton and magic. It would only be 33.33 a visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## urungus (Jun 6, 2019)

Good deal.  Would be useful to know exactly how many additional discounted lift tickets each resort is offering, right now the website just says “minimum of one”


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 6, 2019)

Plattekill should jump on this thing.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 7, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Plattekill should jump on this thing.




Yeah.. There are a few resorts on it that are on other passes too.   I would really like to see the ORDA resorts on it, but would be pretty happy to see Plattekill there.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 7, 2019)

adding another NH area would be great. Ragged, Dartmouth, Black, Gunstock or 10E.


----------



## p_levert (Jun 18, 2019)

Just added Suicide Six and Eaglecrest (AK), sweet!


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jun 18, 2019)

2planks2coasts said:


> I would really like to see the ORDA resorts on it, but would be pretty happy to see Plattekill there.



No to putting ORDA on it (well, Belleayre is fine because.......Belleayre).  And I could care less about Plattekill so go ahead and throw it on it as well.  Attract the NJ/LI/NYC crowd to the places south of, say, Albany.


----------



## rebel1916 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dirty White Boy said:


> No to putting ORDA on it (well, Belleayre is fine because.......Belleayre).  And I could care less about Plattekill so go ahead and throw it on it as well.  Attract the NJ/LI/NYC crowd to the places south of, say, Albany.



That's not who is buying this pass.  The kind of people on the East Coast who would buy this pass care about Platty.


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jun 19, 2019)

rebel1916 said:


> That's not who is buying this pass.  The kind of people on the East Coast who would buy this pass care about Platty.




Are you suggesting that Plattekill doesn't attract "people" from NJ/NYC/LI?


----------



## rebel1916 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dirty White Boy said:


> Are you suggesting that Plattekill doesn't attract "people" from NJ/NYC/LI?



I'm suggesting it doesn't attract the Huntah crowd.


----------



## p_levert (Sep 29, 2019)

Indy pass says they now have 44 ski areas, up from 36.  However, if you count the areas, they only list 39 ski areas.  WTF?

In this latest round, it appears that the additions are Mohawk Mtn CT, Powder Ridge MN, Terry Peak SD.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2019)

Plattekill considered this option carefully and decided not to participate.

We are going to be doing an interview with Doug Fish, the guy behind the Indy Pass.  If you have questions that you think make sense I'd love to hear them.  (I'm guessing he won't share the specifics of revenue sharing.)


----------



## JimG. (Sep 30, 2019)

Harvey said:


> Plattekill considered this option carefully and decided not to participate.



Good for Plattekill! 

If they were open 7 days a week instead of Fri-Sun I would definitely get a Platty season pass, but as a weekday skier it makes no sense for me.


----------



## p_levert (Sep 30, 2019)

Harvey said:


> Plattekill considered this option carefully and decided not to participate.
> 
> We are going to be doing an interview with Doug Fish, the guy behind the Indy Pass.  If you have questions that you think make sense I'd love to hear them.  (I'm guessing he won't share the specifics of revenue sharing.)



I certainly hope the Indy Pass succeeds.  I guess my comments for Mr. Fish would be:

1. Keep the website updated properly.  As I mentioned, they claimed a total of 44 ski areas, then only showed 39 by name.  Today, it's back to 36 total, but still 39 listed in the East/West/Midwest sections.

2. They should expand the marketing to Twitter, easy and cheap thing to do.

3. I signed up for their email updates and never got any.

4. If they get their computer system working properly, maybe they could do something to help out the Freedom Pass people.  That pass?? is a screwed up mess.


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm going to pull the trigger on this one. Has a couple of smaller places that I have always wanted to visit, mainly Magic, B-East and Catamount. It would be great to see Platte on this too. Maybe they will merge with the Freedom Pass at some point.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 30, 2019)

Couple more midwest places on there now, and Ober Gatlinberg.  Keep em coming!


----------



## camberstick (Sep 30, 2019)

Price point is just right on this I  think-Hard to lose . Magic is a no brainer, always wanted to check out Berkshire east and Bolton.  The western offerings around Spokane look really interesting too. Anyone been to silver ,brundage  or penticon?


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 1, 2019)

camberstick said:


> Anyone been to silver ,brundage  or penticon?



Yes, Spokane safari type trip is probably my #1 for a repeat.  No crowds!  I'll wait until Lookout Pass finishes it's big expansion though.


----------



## Edd (Oct 1, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> Yes, Spokane safari type trip is probably my #1 for a repeat.  No crowds!  I'll wait until Lookout Pass finishes it's big expansion though.



I’ve pondered doing this many times. Seems cheap, even without a pass. What’s the list of places you hit?


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 1, 2019)

Edd said:


> I’ve pondered doing this many times. Seems cheap, even without a pass. What’s the list of places you hit?



Hmmm, was quite a while ago, good time fir a memory test.  I did in and out if Seattle, dropped friends at Spokane and picked up others in Missoula.

Stevens Pass
Mission Ridge
White Pass
Spokane
Silver
Lookout
Lost Trail
Maverick
Discovery
Snowbowl
Whitefish
Blacktail
Turner
Schwietzer
49 North
Summit Pass

Might have missed 1 or 2.  Great trip!


----------



## Edd (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh, wow, you killed it. Haven’t heard of half of those. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## p_levert (Oct 1, 2019)

Today's additions are Schuss MI, Swiss Valley MI, Ober Gatlinburg TN, Shawnee PA.

44 resorts claimed on first page, I count 43 in the different sections, getting close


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 1, 2019)

While this Independent pass will never be a serious threat to EPIC or IKON, at 44 resorts you start to take notice.  

*If they continue to strategically geographically add, I could definitely see this thing bleeding EPIC & IKON around the edges in a not insignificant way.  *

It's perfect for IKON or EPIC folks who have doubts they can hit the $700'ish value, or simply for those who only ski 5 or 10 days a year (i.e. most people) and see $200 versus $700 as a dramatic difference.  Not as great mountains you say?  Of course, but many in that group wont care about that in the least.  In fact, I see marketing dollars as their greatest current hurdle.  Everyone knows EPIC & IKON, nobodies heard of Indy.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 1, 2019)

p_levert said:


> Today's additions are Schuss MI, Swiss Valley MI, Ober Gatlinburg TN, Shawnee PA.
> 
> 44 resorts claimed on first page, I count 43 in the different sections, getting close



Well I already have an Ikon and I guess my Peak will become Epic.  I think I just need to pick this up and quit my job!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 1, 2019)

if they add something like plattekill, i'm in. catamount and b-east arent moving the needle for me. magic and bolton are. but i'm thinking that a magic 4-pack and the lake champlain card will be all i need to round out my ikon. regrets re: missing stowe this year - oh well. jay im happy to pay for a day, especially if i have burke on the champlain.


----------



## abc (Oct 1, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> Well I already have an Ikon and I guess my Peak will become Epic.  I think I just need to pick this up and quit my job!


I'm feeling the need of quitting even with the "new" Epic (aka Peak)!


----------



## Harvey (Oct 1, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> if they add something like plattekill, i'm in.



Not happening, this year.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 1, 2019)

According to the Unofficial Networks article, the missing ski area is Cannonsburg MI.  And this opens up another "hotspot": Grand Rapids MI, where the pass can be used at Cannonsburg, Swiss Valley, Caberfae and Schuss, all within two hours or so.  The other hotspots are Spokane, Minneapolis, Wisconsin and Albany.  Otherwise, for many people, the card is a little difficult to pay off, or at least difficult to save big.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *if they add something like plattekill, i'm in.*



Same.

For 2 days each at Platty & Magic, and 1 day at Bolton make it worth it for me.  

Plus a call option on a day or 2 at Shawnee if it's the one in three years when they actually get hit with a storm and/or decent conditions.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 2, 2019)

I'd be in if they gave us options ala "East", "West", "Midwest" and "Full Pass". At adjusted pricing.

No intentions of getting on a plane any time soon, although some of the western resorts sound nice, I only care about adding a few more to the Northeast selection.

Otherwise the Northeast participating resorts are mostly ones that already offer abundant cheap ticket deals.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 2, 2019)

How is Burke not a part of this?????


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 2, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'd be in if they gave us options ala "East", "West", "Midwest" and "Full Pass". At adjusted pricing.
> 
> No intentions of getting on a plane any time soon, although some of the western resorts sound nice, I only care about adding a few more to the Northeast selection.
> 
> Otherwise the Northeast participating resorts are mostly ones that already offer abundant cheap ticket deals.



Dude it’s $200. How much cheaper do you expect them to make it? It’s a good deal, it comes down to whether the mountains interest you. I’m in if they add one more VT or Catskills


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 2, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Dude it’s $200. How much cheaper do you expect them to make it? It’s a good deal, it comes down to whether the mountains interest you. I’m in if they add one more VT or Catskills



I had the same thought.  $200 is as low as anyone should expect them to go.


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 2, 2019)

VTKilarney said:


> I had the same thought.  $200 is as low as anyone should expect them to go.



They are practically giving this thing away. Costs more than $200 to take the wife out for a steak dinner. This is a really cheap way for me to hit a few places in VT and MA that I just haven't found time to visit. I'm in on this. If they can add a few more places that would be great. Windham? the ORDA's? How many more independents are left? Vail and Ikon are locking up most of the big ones now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah it's just not that enticing even at $200, considering I'd only use it for Bolton Valley, Berkshire East, and Magic.

Bolton Valley hands out $29 tickets like candy. Berkshire East I never pay more than 1/2 price anyway. Magic I'll visit on my Fox44/Champlain card, or else maybe use a VT pass.

I'm not saying it SUCKS, but for an eastern skier not looking to ski beginner hills or travel south, I get more bang for the buck and options elsewhere without the redundancy.

For different skiers with different plans it can obviously be a fantastic deal.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 4, 2019)

Black Mountain, NH was just added to this pass. One more good one and I'm in next season. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Killingtime (Dec 4, 2019)

chuckstah said:


> Black Mountain, NH was just added to this pass. One more good one and I'm in next season.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah I just picked up this pass yesterday mostly for Magic and BV but Black looks good too. I haven't been to any of the places on this pass ever so it will be a good way to explore a bit.


----------



## abc (Dec 4, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yeah it's just not that enticing even at $200, considering I'd only use it for Bolton Valley, Berkshire East, and Magic.
> 
> Bolton Valley hands out $29 tickets like candy. Berkshire East I never pay more than 1/2 price anyway. Magic I'll visit on my Fox44/Champlain card, or else maybe use a VT pass.
> 
> ...


For all the grief Vail Corp gets, they know what it takes to drive people to buy passes. One of them is not to “hand out discount day tickets like candy”!

I know for me, it’s indeed those “candy tickets” that UN-motivated me from buying passes in the past. For the casual skiers who only ski less than 10 days, or those move around many mountains, the calculation doesn’t always favor buying passes.


----------



## p_levert (Dec 31, 2019)

Added Mt. Abram in Maine, price increase tomorrow.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Dec 31, 2019)

p_levert said:


> Added Mt. Abram in Maine, price increase tomorrow.



Yep!  Gonna re-arrange my N. Conway week to include that now.


----------



## crazy (Dec 31, 2019)

If the Indy Pass had all of Magic, Bolton Valley, Black Mountain, and Mount Abram on it a few months ago when I was finalizing passes I would have bought it for sure. 

This thing complements the Ikon Pass really well. Like, ski at Magic on Saturday, and then Stratton on Sunday (or swap these for Mount Abram/Sunday River, Bolton Valley/Sugarbush, well nothing really close to Black Mountain). 

I'll be picking one of these up next year for sure.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Dec 31, 2019)

crazy said:


> This thing complements the Ikon Pass really well. Like, ski at Magic on Saturday, and then Stratton on Sunday (or swap these for Mount Abram/Sunday River, Bolton Valley/Sugarbush, well nothing really close to Black Mountain).
> 
> I'll be picking one of these up next year for sure.



Abram /SR aren't  too far from Black.  I've skied SR from N Conway fairly easily. Hour-ish??


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Feb 19, 2020)

Now $139...

https://www.indyskipass.com/


----------



## p_levert (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice write up about this year's Indy Pass lineup: https://skiing.substack.com/p/indy-pass-solidifies-second-year


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 1, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Nice write up about this year's Indy Pass lineup: https://skiing.substack.com//indy-pass-solidifies-second-year



Yeah, picking up two passes this coming weekend. Had a nice email exchange with Doug Fish a few weeks back and he said there are a few Northeast places still in play. I'm holding out hope for something cool like Platty or Wachusett. I'd be happy with another PA resort that I can day trip to. This will most likely be my only pass product this season.


----------



## machski (Sep 1, 2020)

We'll, they did lose one Northeast Ski Area today.  Mt. Abram in Maine dropped out.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2020)

machski said:


> We'll, they did lose one Northeast Ski Area today.  Mt. Abram in Maine dropped out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


That's disappointing.  I'm buying an Indy Pass this year to pair with Epic. Abram is a favorite

Maybe because they were the only mountain in Maine they didn't see much Indy Pass activity last year?

I'd also like to see Shawnee in Maine on that pass.  Saddleback seems like a no brainier as well

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cobbold (Sep 1, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> That's disappointing.  I'm buying an Indy Pass this year to pair with Epic. Abram is a favorite
> 
> Maybe because they were the only mountain in Maine they didn't see much Indy Pass activity last year?
> 
> ...



Picked up my Indy pass today, I was #1899, so it seems sales were good today, Mt Abram dropping off has little effect on me, I have never skied Maine, was hoping Bousquet would join or west Mtn in New York.


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 2, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> That's disappointing.  I'm buying an Indy Pass this year to pair with Epic. Abram is a favorite
> 
> Maybe because they were the only mountain in Maine they didn't see much Indy Pass activity last year?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't count on Saddleback being on the Indy Pass this year. Some people were asking on Instagram and they replied that the numbers just didn't work for them at this time. Not sure why they would turn away an average of $48 per visit plus getting people to try the place out. Maybe there are upfront programming or set-up costs that they didn't want to eat this year. Hopefully someone with more insight can explain. Anyway, I almost expect Bousquet to be on it before the season starts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't know of the cost structure for mountains to join Indy.  I just think Saddleback should do everything they can to drive traffic this upcoming season.  The test drive pass certainly does that. I bought one.  But having other options such as Indy makes sense to me.  

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm hopeful that they can pick up one/more of the mtns that Doug Fish visited in the spring on his Eastern recruiting tour (MRG, Smuggs, Gunstock, Shawnee Peak)
Other indy's that feel like they make sense include Tenney, Waterville, Middlebury, Whaleback, BMOM


----------



## Cobbold (Sep 2, 2020)

xwhaler said:


> I'm hopeful that they can pick up one/more of the mtns that Doug Fish visited in the spring on his Eastern recruiting tour (MRG, Smuggs, Gunstock, Shawnee Peak)
> Other indy's that feel like they make sense include Tenney, Waterville, Middlebury, Whaleback, BMOM



I hear without the Covid 19 issues, madriver Glen would be all in


----------



## thebigo (Sep 2, 2020)

xwhaler said:


> I'm hopeful that they can pick up one/more of the mtns that Doug Fish visited in the spring on his Eastern recruiting tour (MRG, Smuggs, Gunstock, Shawnee Peak)
> Other indy's that feel like they make sense include Tenney, Waterville, Middlebury, Whaleback, BMOM



Like many, I am looking for some sort of alternative if blocked out by vail on busy saturdays. Losing Abram sucks, Black is a nice offering but cannot justify the cost for Black alone. Shawnee or BMOM would be nice adds. I dont know how busy they get but king pine would be another. 

May just attempt to pre-purchase black tickets if they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 2, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> I hear without the Covid 19 issues, madriver Glen would be all in



That would be great. I'd gladly pay a few extra bucks to have MRG. Throw in Bretton Woods too please!


----------



## Glade Monkey (Sep 2, 2020)

If you ski in Maine a lot, then the Ski Maine pass is a great deal. Two tickets to almost every alpine place for $525
2 vouchers to each of the following: _Bigrock, Big Squaw, Black Mountain of Maine, Camden Snow Bowl, Hermon Mountain, Lost Valley, Mt. Abram,  Shawnee Peak, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Titcomb *and back again this season, Saddleback*_
You will receive 2 vouchers that can be used at either _Baker Mountain, Lonesome Pine Trails or Quoggy Jo_.
You will receive 2 vouchers that can be used at either _Powderhouse Hill or Spruce Mountain_.
All vouchers have *NO BLACKOUT* dates and are transferable to any individual. 
https://skimaine.com/store/201920-ski-maine-mountain-pass/


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Sep 3, 2020)

It would be awesome to see Shawnee Peak on Indy. My fave little Maine Mountain.  Not sure Tenney is going to be around this winter.  I emailed them a couple weeks ago about pass pricing and never heard back.  I hope they are, as it's 20 minutes from my seasonal rental in Campton.  They would be a great addition to Indy as well.   I keep holding out hope that Indy will snag small resorts in both CO and Tahoe. The addition of those two regions would mean a quantum leap in recognition and likely sales for an already great product.


----------



## machski (Sep 3, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> That's disappointing.  I'm buying an Indy Pass this year to pair with Epic. Abram is a favorite
> 
> Maybe because they were the only mountain in Maine they didn't see much Indy Pass activity last year?
> 
> ...


Not sure, but I know their new Mountain Bike park has been a hit this summer.  They are doing some great things over there so maybe they decided to go it alone based on the summer exposure?  Will have to wait and see.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Sep 9, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> It would be awesome to see Shawnee Peak on Indy. My fave little Maine Mountain.  Not sure Tenney is going to be around this winter.  I emailed them a couple weeks ago about pass pricing and never heard back.  I hope they are, as it's 20 minutes from my seasonal rental in Campton.  They would be a great addition to Indy as well.   I keep holding out hope that Indy will snag small resorts in both CO and Tahoe. The addition of those two regions would mean a quantum leap in recognition and likely sales for an already great product.




Sorry to quote myself, but wanted to let folks know I heard from Tenney via FB today and they ARE planning on being open this winter.


----------



## p_levert (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice recap of the Eastern Indy pass resorts: https://nyskiblog.com/indy-pass-recap-2019-2020/


----------



## p_levert (Sep 15, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Nice recap of the Eastern Indy pass resorts: https://nyskiblog.com/indy-pass-recap-2019-2020/



Don't just look at the pictures, also read the comments at the end.  The ski-day winner for 19/20 is identified


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks like they quietly added another NY resort. Swain Resort, NY. Anyone ever go there?


----------



## p_levert (Sep 23, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Looks like they quietly added another NY resort. Swain Resort, NY. Anyone ever go there?



I have.  Swain is a blue square 600 ft hill.  Pleasant enough.  I get the impression that the resort is not in good shape financially, so maybe this is the last hurrah.


----------



## Cobbold (Sep 23, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Looks like they quietly added another NY resort. Swain Resort, NY. Anyone ever go there?



Never heard of it till your post, looks like western ny ski area, the Indy pass keeps growing, yes, won’t do much for New England skiers but adds to the ny places, now Greek peak and swain, I think,  maybe one more,   hoping McCauley and or west Mtn join.


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 23, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Never heard of it till your post, looks like western ny ski area, the Indy pass keeps growing, yes, won’t do much for New England skiers but adds to the ny places, now Greek peak and swain, I think,  maybe one more,   hoping McCauley and or west Mtn join.



West Mtn would be great. I am probably going to stop in there with a day pass during my Gore trip but it would be great to see them on the Indy Pass.


----------



## p_levert (Sep 23, 2020)

I am on the email list for Indy pass.  I do find it odd that a ski area is added and there is no announcement.  Why wouldn't you send an email for each enhancement of the product?


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Sep 23, 2020)

p_levert said:


> I am on the email list for Indy pass.  I do find it odd that a ski area is added and there is no announcement.  Why wouldn't you send an email for each enhancement of the product?



Hopefully it will be like the last expansion and they can announce a few new resorts all at once.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 1, 2020)

Indy pass sales up 630%!

https://twitter.com/StormSkiJournal/status/1311646657172459521


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Oct 1, 2020)

Encouraging. But that could mean 4 to 25


----------



## Dickc (Oct 1, 2020)

Added Swain Mountain in Western New York according to an email today.  The three payment plan ends October 16th.


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 1, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Indy pass sales up 630%!
> 
> https://twitter.com/StormSkiJournal/status/1311646657172459521



I'm not surprised. I bought it last year primarily for Magic and Bolton. A lot of people still hadn't heard of it then. Word gets out quickly when a deal comes along that is almost too good to pass up.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 1, 2020)

p_levert said:


> I am on the email list for Indy pass.  I do find it odd that a ski area is added and there is no announcement.  Why wouldn't you send an email for each enhancement of the product?



Maybe check spam. I got one.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 1, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Maybe check spam. I got one.



Today, sure.  But Swain was added to their website a week ago and that's when I posted.  Delayed marketing is a little strange, but I guess Mr. Fish is concerned about sending too many emails.


----------



## slatham (Oct 1, 2020)

Wish they'd add Platty......


----------



## p_levert (Oct 1, 2020)

One thing to be aware of, the blackout days are pretty extreme: https://www.indyskipass.com/faq/.  There's only 4 resorts with blackouts, none in the east.  But it's not just Xmas, MLK and Presidents that are blacked out.  It also includes the 4th and 5th weekends in January and the first weekend in February.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2020)

slatham said:


> Wish they'd add Platty......



Plaaty decided not to participate this upcoming season because they don't make enough$
With virus bring money issues this upcoming season to not join because loss of revenue which I posted in Plaaty thread few weeks ago


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 1, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Plaaty decided not to participate this upcoming season because they don't make enough$
> With virus bring money issues this upcoming season to not join because loss of revenue which I posted in Plaaty thread few weeks ago



From the storm skier podcast with the gm of mad river Glenn, he sounded like he would have joined  but COVID 19 uncertainty kept him out this year, from the Sam ski article, Indy pass sales percentage  wise are thru the roof.

My guess next year lots of places like mad river Glenn, plattekill are on board


----------



## p_levert (Oct 1, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> My guess next year lots of places like mad river Glenn, plattekill are on board



I think that all depends on what the 20/21 numbers show.  For 19/20, the average skier only used the Indy pass 4 times, so the average return to the ski area was around $50 per ski day.  I imagine this would be acceptable to MRG and Platty.  OTOH, if the usage jumps up to 10 ski days per passholder in 20/21, then the yield would be $20 per day.  I doubt that MRG/Plat would jump in for that.  Fish put a very positive spin on things, but I imagine that MRG/Plat are interested in more data on usage.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2020)

p_levert said:


> I think that all depends on what the 20/21 numbers show.  For 19/20, the average skier only used the Indy pass 4 times, so the average return to the ski area was around $50 per ski day.  I imagine this would be acceptable to MRG and Platty.  OTOH, if the usage jumps up to 10 ski days per passholder in 20/21, then the yield would be $20 per day.  I doubt that MRG/Plat would jump in for that.  Fish put a very positive spin on things, but I imagine that MRG/Plat are interested in more data on usage.



No Platy owner told me
They get very little revenue from that pass

"We havent made a decision on discounting our tickets that much by participating in the program. We are a small business that just cant afford to lose income."


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> No Platy owner told me
> They get very little revenue from that pass
> 
> "We havent made a decision on discounting our tickets that much by participating in the program. We are a small business that just cant afford to lose income."



It may get me to go though where I wouldn’t even think of driving over there normally.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## urungus (Oct 1, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> It may get me to go though where I wouldn’t even think of driving over there normally.



Exactly, question is does revenue from new visitors eclipse lost revenue from people who would have gone anyway but are now using cheaper Indy ticket.  Also need to take into account ancillary revenue (food, drink, souvenirs, etc) brought in by the new visitors.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 1, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> No Platy owner told me
> They get very little revenue from that pass
> 
> "We havent made a decision on discounting our tickets that much by participating in the program. We are a small business that just cant afford to lose income."



Interesting, that magic Mtn folks love Indy pass and plattekill folks are it’s meh,  they both can’t be right.

After year one, only 3 or 4 mtns dropped out, to me that tells me most every one thought it was successful or at least winning to give it another year.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Oct 1, 2020)

Proximity to places you can use the pass?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Interesting, that magic Mtn folks love Indy pass and plattekill folks are it’s meh,  they both can’t be right.
> 
> After year one, only 3 or 4 mtns dropped out, to me that tells me most every one thought it was successful or at least winning to give it another year.



From Laci



"  We won't be selling any discount tickets this year anywhere, such as liftopia or other online, and not doing any coupons either.  We have to cover enough revenue from fewer people this year."
:::


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 2, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> After year one, only 3 or 4 mtns dropped out, to me that tells me most every one thought it was successful or at least winning to give it another year.



Anybody know who else dropped off other than Abram?


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 2, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Anybody know who else dropped off other than Abram?



I believe it was two possibly three places in the Midwest.


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 2, 2020)

p_levert said:


> OTOH, if the usage jumps up to 10 ski days per passholder in 20/21, then the yield would be $20 per day.  I doubt that MRG/Plat would jump in for that.  Fish put a very positive spin on things, but I imagine that MRG/Plat are interested in more data on usage.



For that reason I think we will start to see price increases from the current $199 at some point. I don't think anyone will be happy with a $20 per day payout. That may be an extreme scenario but I would expect the four day average to migrate higher over time, especially if they keep adding places like Cannon.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 2, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> For that reason I think we will start to see price increases from the current $199 at some point. I don't think anyone will be happy with a $20 per day payout. That may be an extreme scenario but I would expect the four day average to migrate higher over time, especially if they keep adding places like Cannon.



I expect multiple tiers in the future.  I think there will be a base tier at $199 which will be no-blackouts for the mom-and-pop places and mostly mid-week for the good places.  Then another tier at $300 which will remove the blackout days for all areas.  Then a $400 tier which gives 3 days at each area, and who knows maybe a 4-day tier.

All of this is total conjecture.  I expect the Indy pass to survive, but also to morph into different shapes.


----------



## abc (Oct 2, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Interesting, that magic Mtn folks love Indy pass and plattekill folks are it’s meh,  they both can’t be right.


Sure they can (both be right). 

They may have a different clientele. (what the differences are would be mere conjectures)


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 2, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> For that reason I think we will start to see price increases from the current $199 at some point. I don't think anyone will be happy with a $20 per day payout. That may be an extreme scenario but I would expect the four day average to migrate higher over time, especially if they keep adding places like Cannon.



I think the pool gets divided by the number of ski areas minus their rack rate, not on how many skiers show up or the rate is adjusted down if one skier skis twenty places, I could wrong though


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 2, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> I believe it was two possibly three places in the Midwest.



Found the list of the originals.  Giants Ridge is the only mid-western gone from that list.  Anybody else that left must have come on later.  Seemed like they kept adding and adding last year.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 2, 2020)

I would not be surprised if alterra and vail either together or each on their own buys it down the road, it would be an attractive add on to both super passes for 150 , sales would go thru the roof and theses small players would get a nice check from the Indy pass.  Plus vail or alterra would create a lot of goodwill with skiers in the USA/ canada


----------



## Harvey (Oct 3, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> From Laci
> "We won't be selling any discount tickets this year anywhere, such as liftopia or other online, and not doing any coupons either.  We have to cover enough revenue from fewer people this year."
> :::



What is the source of this quote?

Try this:

"Due to possible governmental capacity limitations, we will prioritize season pass holders. We will be selling daily lift tickets, but there will be limits. Therefore we will not be promoting discount lift ticket sales.

Daily lift tickets will likely have to be purchased in advance online, via a portal we are currently working on, at full price. Season pass holders will not have to make reservations.

We plan to make everyone feel safe with much reduced daily skier numbers, making an already special ski experience even better. We may also need to limit the number of people in the lodge and will have outdoor food and beverage services available.

We are preselling rentals and are working on an app so that we can preset equipment to eliminate the lines and crowds in the rental shop. Contactless ski school checkin, will allowing our guests to go straight to the learning center."


----------



## thebigo (Oct 3, 2020)

Indy pass sales up six fold:

https://www.saminfo.com/headline-news/9671-swain-mountain-joins-indy-pass-as-sales-explode


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2020)

thebigo said:


> Indy pass sales up six fold:
> 
> https://www.saminfo.com/headline-news/9671-swain-mountain-joins-indy-pass-as-sales-explode



That is interesting!  I never really looked at this very closely but It is a great way to get some skiing in on the cheap at feeder hills.  However, in New England it provides the greatest value due to proximity and a few places that are decent size Cannon, Magic and Bolton Valley are all fun places and to get some extra days Pats Peak, Suicide Six and Black Mountain work too.  Depending where you live also makes a difference - my point of reference is from central NH and I have been to each of those.  So twelve days for $199 is no bad at all.

Out west it is a different beast - very spread out and none of the Indy resorts are destination locations.  

In the Michigan Wisconsin and Minnesota there are some decent clusters that seem good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Oct 3, 2020)

Harvey said:


> What is the source of this quote?
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...



Glad I'm a season passholder this season.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 3, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Glad I'm a season passholder this season.



Good call Jim. See you on the hill.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 5, 2020)

AZers...

Take a chance, roll the dice:

https://nyskiblog.com/win-an-indy-ski-pass/

What have you got to lose, really?


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 16, 2020)

New resorts will be announced on Monday.  Any guesses?

I'll go with Bosquets.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 16, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> New resorts will be announced on Monday.  Any guesses?
> 
> I'll go with Bosquets.



Bousquet could be one


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 16, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> New resorts will be announced on Monday.  Any guesses?
> 
> I'll go with Bosquets.



Where did you hear new resorts being added


----------



## cdskier (Oct 16, 2020)

I've heard that one of the ones in the east being announced is "significant". Popular guesses floating around include Saddleback, Smuggs or Jay.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 16, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Where did you hear new resorts being added



Under New Resorts on their website.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 16, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Under New Resorts on their website.



My guess it will be jay, without Canadians they must be desperate to add skier visits


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2020)

My son got some email from Jay saying something about Indy but I blew it off saying “what are you talking about? That’s foolish.” It didn’t have much info in it but will look at it closer now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2020)

Here is what was in the email...

One month left to get your Indy Pass with $10 NB Credit

There's only 30 days left to lock in this great deal. If you haven't heard, we've partnered with the Indy Pass to offer this exclusive deal to No Boundaries members. The Indy Pass gets you 2 days at 50+ fantastic independent mountains across North America (9 of which are in New England) for only $199 for adults and $99 for kids. If you purchase your Indy Pass through No Boundaries, we'll throw in a credit for $10 that can be used on any of our daily deals this season (dates and locations TBD).

Click here for all the details


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Oct 17, 2020)

Nothing on the Jay website...   Fingers crossed though.  Adding Jay or Burke would be amazing.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 17, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> New resorts will be announced on Monday.  Any guesses?
> 
> I'll go with Bosquets.



If you look at the https://www.indyskipass.com main page, it actually states "New Resort To Be Announced Monday!" (single, not plural).  So just one new resort on Monday.

I would guess it would be Jay Peak.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 17, 2020)

p_levert said:


> If you look at the https://www.indyskipass.com main page, it actually states "New Resort To Be Announced Monday!" (single, not plural).  So just one new resort on Monday.
> 
> I would guess it would be Jay Peak.



Jay would be wild, having jay and cannon on the Indy pass for New England is fantastic in my opinion, my opinion and twenty dollars gets you a coffee at Starbucks, mostly the twenty bucks though,lol


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Jay would be wild, having jay and cannon on the Indy pass for New England is fantastic in my opinion, my opinion and twenty dollars gets you a coffee at Starbucks, mostly the twenty bucks though,lol



My gut is telling me its going to be Bousquet due to the Berkshire East/Catamount relationship but Jay or Smuggs would be sick. I've already booked my trip to Cannon/Black. Trying to fit a day in to check out Pats too. This Indy Pass thing is working out pretty well.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Oct 17, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> My gut is telling me its going to be Bousquet due to the Berkshire East/Catamount relationship but Jay or Smuggs would be sick. I've already booked my trip to Cannon/Black. Trying to fit a day in to check out Pats too. This Indy Pass thing is working out pretty well.



Bousquet does seem to make sense. Not a bad little addition, even if not on the same scale as Jay.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 17, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> Bousquet does seem to make sense. Not a bad little addition, even if not on the same scale as Jay.



Be shocked if Bousquet is not part of the Indy pass due to the fact her sister mtns are on it, due to the border closing would be shocked if jay does not join, the gm of mad river glen said if it wasn’t for Covid 19 they would be on the Indy pass, (see gm interview on storm skier podcast).


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2020)

For all we know it could be some Midwest bump


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> For all we know it could be some Midwest bump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Truer words never spoken(in this case maybe written)


----------



## machski (Oct 18, 2020)

It is not, Storm Skiing Journal is the announcement venue tomorrow (Storm Skiing Podcast) and Stuart will have a Podcast with the resort GM after the announcement.  I'd say that confirms an East area and a fairly big one if he is fired up to send an email today baiting the announcement tomorrow.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## p_levert (Oct 18, 2020)

machski said:


> It is not, Storm Skiing Journal is the announcement venue tomorrow (Storm Skiing Podcast) and Stuart will have a Podcast with the resort GM after the announcement.  I'd say that confirms an East area and a fairly big one if he is fired up to send an email today baiting the announcement tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



What he said.  Indy pass and Storm Skiing are making a big deal out of this one.  So I assume we have to be on a par with the best of the existing Eastern mountains.  I would say the best of the existing pack is Cannon.  So who stands up to Cannon?  That could only be Jay Peak, plus JP is hurting right now because of border closures.

Steve Wright of JP is a cool guy, so should be a good podcast.


----------



## urungus (Oct 18, 2020)

p_levert said:


> What he said.  Indy pass and Storm Skiing are making a big deal out of this one.  So I assume we have to be on a par with the best of the existing Eastern mountains.  I would say the best of the existing pack is Cannon.  So who stands up to Cannon?  That could only be Jay Peak, plus JP is hurting right now because of border closures.



Could also be Smuggs.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 18, 2020)

urungus said:


> Could also be Smuggs.



Not impossible.  However, based on the hype around this, I would still say Jay Peak. Jay Peak is a bigger name and in the same class as Cannon.  Smuggs is good, maybe even as good as JP, but it doesn't have the same sex appeal (blame their marketing dept. for that).

Hey, I've been wrong before.  The addition of Smuggs would be a nice incentive for Burlington skiers to pick up the pass.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 18, 2020)

Saddleback is my guess. Jay would be awesome though. Either one and I'm in.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 18, 2020)

Jay Peak makes the most sense due to the fact they're desperate.  Smuggs also gets a nice chunk of revenue from Canucks too though, so I'd go with one of those two.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 18, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Not impossible.  However, based on the hype around this, I would still say Jay Peak. Jay Peak is a bigger name and in the same class as Cannon.  Smuggs is good, maybe even as good as JP, but it doesn't have the same sex appeal (blame their marketing dept. for that).
> 
> Hey, I've been wrong before.  The addition of Smuggs would be a nice incentive for Burlington skiers to pick up the pass.[/QUOTE
> 
> Jay peak is way above Smuggs in my opinion, Smuggs is like skiing the old Bousquet but on a big mtn.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2020)

Opinions vary, but to me Smuggs > Jay.   Save for the single at MRG (and it's very close) Madonna is the best expert terrain pod in the East.  Hate the damn lift, but the terrain is superior to Jay. 

Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 18, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Opinions vary, but to me Smuggs > Jay.   Save for the single at MRG (and it's very close) Madonna is the best expert terrain pod in the East.  Hate the damn lift, but the terrain is superior to Jay.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app



My last trip to Smuggs, the first two trips up the Mtn, the chair stopped three times and slowed down twice, each run, wtf, Smuggs needs a cash infusion


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Opinions vary, but to me Smuggs > Jay.   Save for the single at MRG (and it's very close) Madonna is the best expert terrain pod in the East.  Hate the damn lift, but the terrain is superior to Jay.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app



I agree and I haven't even hit Smuggs in good conditions.  I've hit Jay on a few powder days.  Yes it's spectacular.  The trees are awesome. The expert terrain, while challenging, is extremely short and that gives Smuggs the advantage, imo.  

To me Jay is a place that's in the East's top 10 but too frequently gets put in the top 5.  JMO.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 18, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I agree and I haven't even hit Smuggs in good conditions.  I've hit Jay on a few powder days.  Yes it's spectacular.  The trees are awesome. The expert terrain, while challenging, is extremely short and that gives Smuggs the advantage, imo.



To Jay Peak's great credit, they were one of the very first to really open up tree skiing, and I think maybe that's partially why most of the best in-boundary tree skiing at Jay Peak is on the map.  Or not, and I'm wrong, but that's a hunch I have.  Smuggs is different, some of the best in-boundary tree skiing at Smuggs is not marked, and can stay great several days after a storm.  And in terms of the trail system, Smuggs has a big advantage over Jay Peak.  It's true the conditions at Jay Peak will typically be better than the conditions at Smuggs, but if both are prime, I'd choose Smuggs every time. Love them both though.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 19, 2020)

Jay it is.  Make a no brainer even more of a no brainer.  Especially if I decide not to take the kids west due to the virus.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2020)

Source?


----------



## Zand (Oct 19, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Jay it is.  Make a no brainer even more of a no brainer.  Especially if I decide not to take the kids west due to the virus.



I'm sold. Can't say no to a couple Jay/Cannon trips. Plus the added bonus of Magic and Berkshire East.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 19, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Source?



I'd rather not say which website screwed up.  But one of them released it early and has since removed it.


----------



## urungus (Oct 19, 2020)

It’s official now https://www.indyskipass.com/


----------



## p_levert (Oct 19, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Source?



You: https://nyskiblog.com/indy-pass-adds-jay-peak/

Caught up in the hype, or marketing storm, or whatever.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for following, and sharing the link.

We're Indy Pass partners so we had the story for a few days.  Storm Skiing Journal was actually a factor in the deal itself so they were given a 15 min lead on everyone else.

Personally would mortified if we accidentally shared the link ahead of time.  That's a way to burn some serious bridges.  Plus SSJ is a personal friend.  Great guy with an excellent outlet.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 19, 2020)

I will say it was not NYSB that jumped the gun.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 19, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Jay it is.  Make a no brainer even more of a no brainer.  Especially if I decide not to take the kids west due to the virus.



Wonder how long it takes the other areas to wake up  and join??  Plattekill not joining two years in row, don’t understand that, oh well, my guess Waterville valley will be next!


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Plattekill not joining two years in row, don’t understand that



The Indy renewal rate has been high.  

Still if you *think* you are going to hit your capacity limits *most days* this season maybe it doesn't make sense to add skiers in at a lower rate.  Remember Plattekill is open primarily on weekends and holidays.


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 19, 2020)

If Jay has now joined, there is no reason now for Burke not to join as well.  This pass is perfect for Burke to get more people to try the place that have never been there before.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 19, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> If Jay has now joined, there is no reason now for Burke not to join as well.  This pass is perfect for Burke to get more people to try the place that have never been there before.



Well, if you look at https://www.indyskipass.com , it states "Jay Peak, VT just joined the #INDYREVOLUTION. who's next?".  So that would seem to imply that there will an additional resort coming.  Maybe Burke, maybe Mt. Podunk in Iowa...  Harvey may know, but I don't think he's telling.


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 19, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Wonder how long it takes the other areas to wake up  and join??  Plattekill not joining two years in row, don’t understand that, oh well, my guess Waterville valley will be next!



I picked the pass up last year as a cheap way to hit Bolton and Magic. My buddies were laughing at the time calling it the "little sh tter" pass and were skeptical that it would even survive into this season. I wonder how many resort owners initially felt the same way. I think the Indy Pass just got everyone's attention with the addition of Jay.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> I think the Indy Pass just got everyone's attention with the addition of Jay.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 19, 2020)

Let the cascading start, what ski area gets left off?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Let the cascading start, what ski area, that will likely have much more capacity than the state regulations will allow for, gets left off?



Fixed it for you ;-)


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Oct 19, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for you ;-)



Not necessarily.  Some IndyPass resorts are weekday only. Mission Ridge comes to mind. The weekends and holidays are where the capacity restrictions will hurt.  IndyPass could help drive new skier visits to the weekdays.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 19, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for you ;-)



Thanks, love team work,lol


----------



## urungus (Oct 19, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> Not necessarily.  Some IndyPass resorts are weekday only. Mission Ridge comes to mind. The weekends and holidays are where the capacity restrictions will hurt.  IndyPass could help drive new skier visits to the weekdays.




Only 4 of 57 areas have blackouts, and none in the northeast:

Indy Pass resorts who will have blackouts include:
Mission Ridge, WA
Silver Mountain, ID
Lutsen Mountains, MN
Granite Peak, WI

Peak Day Blackouts
December 26, 2020 - January 3, 2021
Jan. 16, 17, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31, 2021
Feb. 6, 7, 13, 14, 15, 2021

Note: Indy Passholders who wish to ski on a blackout day can do so by purchasing a daily lift ticket for 25% off that day’s rate.


----------



## machski (Oct 19, 2020)

I think Jay joining now has more to do with the extended border closure than they just decided it was a good idea.  Cutting 50% of their visitor base out, they are clearly one of the only resorts in the country actively looking to ADD visits this winter now rather than how to LIMIT visits.

Indy works for them because I doubt they had to commit long term (Abram dropped out this year in ME).  Considering they are up for sale, I would think that an important part of going a pass for them.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 19, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> I think the Indy Pass just got everyone's attention with the addition of Jay.



Meh, realistically it will be a one-season thing, two at most.  I think every competitor instantly understands this.


----------



## Zand (Oct 19, 2020)

Just bought mine. Order number was 8300 or so if that is an indication of how many have been sold.

I was on the fence for months but the addition of Jay put it over the top. Also interested in finally checking out Bolton and Black for the first time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 19, 2020)

Zand said:


> Just bought mine. Order number was 8300 or so if that is an indication of how many have been sold.



Not sure I'll pull the trigger at $200, but if Costco sells them at $160 again I think I'll have to get involved.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 19, 2020)

Zand said:


> Just bought mine. Order number was 8300 or so if that is an indication of how many have been sold.
> 
> I was on the fence for months but the addition of Jay put it over the top. Also interested in finally checking out Bolton and Black for the first time.



If I understand Harvey from ny ski blog correctly, those numbers are randomly chosen and do not represent actual sales.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2020)

I will be using it at least at 7 places twice at each. That would be 14.21 a day. May go to beast twice to get it down to 12.43 a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Oct 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> I will be using it at least at 7 places twice at each. That would be 14.21 a day. May go to beast twice to get it down to 12.43 a day.


The beast is part of the Indy pass? What kind of "indy" is the beast???


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2020)

abc said:


> The beast is part of the Indy pass? What kind of "indy" is the beast???



Berkshire East 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Oct 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Berkshire East


???


----------



## Zand (Oct 19, 2020)

abc said:


> The beast is part of the Indy pass? What kind of "indy" is the beast???



Berkshire East = BEast


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2020)

Killington stole the name... [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Harvey (Oct 20, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> $160



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Oct 20, 2020)

I bought my IndyPass last year with the REI discount. That being said, I'm amazed at how many people want this screaming deal to be even better. $200 bucks for all those mountains!!


----------



## abc (Oct 20, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> I bought my IndyPass last year with the REI discount. That being said, I'm amazed at how many people want this screaming deal to be even better. $200 bucks for all those mountains!!


How much was the REI discount?


----------



## urungus (Oct 20, 2020)

abc said:


> How much was the REI discount?



$10.01     https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/10/30/indy-pass-rei/


----------



## slatham (Oct 20, 2020)

I went for it today. Add-on to Magic pass. Had debated for a while and Jay - even though its a haul for a day trip - clinched it. My hope (its not yet a plan) is to be in SoVT for most/all winter and do day trips to Jay, Cannon and S6. Maybe the Beast. And maybe Catamount on way home, or if I end up stuck at home. I figure 2 days is breakeven at $129.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 20, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> I'm amazed at how many people want this screaming deal to be even better.



+1

Some guy on reddit said "he liked it, but felt it should be unlimited days at each mountain."


----------



## Zand (Oct 20, 2020)

Harvey said:


> +1
> 
> Some guy on reddit said "he liked it, but felt it should be unlimited days at each mountain."



I mean...$199 is less than some western resorts charge for a one day ticket (and Stowe will be there soon I'm sure). If you get Indy in the east, you're probably at least using the days at Jay, Cannon, and Magic which breaks it down to $33 per day. Then you can get way more out of it than that with the smaller places. I don't get the complaints.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 20, 2020)

Zand said:


> IIf you get Indy in the east, you're probably at least using the days at Jay, Cannon, and Magic



"East."

Those are great mountains all among my favorites.  But NYSB had a guy last year who had 16 Indy days and two were Magic, the other 14 were not on your list.


----------



## Dickc (Oct 20, 2020)

If I was healthy enough to ski an normal winter this season, I could hit 9 different resorts in Mass, NH, and VT.  If I hit each twice, that would be 18 trips for a little over ten bucks a ticket.  What's not to like!


----------



## machski (Oct 20, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not sure I'll pull the trigger at $200, but if Costco sells them at $160 again I think I'll have to get involved.


Amazing a 1991 full price lift ticket is what you are hung up on for a multi area pass.  Pretty funny.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 20, 2020)

Zand said:


> I mean...$199 is less than some western resorts charge for a one day ticket (and Stowe will be there soon I'm sure). If you get Indy in the east, you're probably at least using the days at Jay, Cannon, and Magic which breaks it down to $33 per day. Then you can get way more out of it than that with the smaller places. I don't get the complaints.


Given how VT is going with the quarantine stuff, I figure I won't be able to get there all season if I'm being honest.  So that would leave Cannon (easy day trip), Pat's (super easy for day or night) and Black NH (bit harder day trip).  Berkshire East is doable too from home, so I may get it.  May be able to meet VT'a restrictions for late January.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skef (Oct 20, 2020)

machski said:


> Given how VT is going with the quarantine stuff, I figure I won't be able to get there all season if I'm being honest.  So that would leave Cannon (easy day trip), Pat's (super easy for day or night) and Black NH (bit harder day trip).  Berkshire East is doable too from home, so I may get it.  May be able to meet VT'a restrictions for late January.



I’m in Middlesex County, MA, and this is my thinking, too. Hitting all those places could make this worth it. On the other hand, I’ve got an Ikon PLUS a 4-day Epic Day Pass (thanks to a Vail trip that didn’t happen last year). If I get an Indy, I’m thinking of differing the Epic (target was Stowe) until next year.


----------



## abc (Oct 20, 2020)

skef said:


> If I get an Indy, I’m thinking of differing the Epic (target was Stowe) until next year.


Unlike the Ikon, you can't defer Epic pass willy nilly. You only get to defer if you don't get the reservation date of you wish (plus a few very limited circumstance).


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 20, 2020)

Harvey said:


> "East."



Mom?


----------



## Harvey (Oct 20, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Mom?



Ha. Was not pointing out the spelling, more the definition of east.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 20, 2020)

I get the people who are on the fence.  If I get a day at Berkshire East, a day at Catamount, and 2 days at Jay and 2 at Magic that's $35 a day.  During a non-pandemic year that's not a good deal.  Berkshire East and Catamount you can buy online for under $30 midweek and Magic is $39 Thursdays.  I'm only considering the pass because I'm sure those deals won't be available this season (Magic already said no discounts this season).

Like any pass you have to use it to make it worth the money.  But realistically speaking I'll only get 6-8 days on this thing.  My cost-per-day with Ikon is gonna be a lot less.


----------



## abc (Oct 21, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I get the people who are on the fence.  If I get a day at Berkshire East, a day at Catamount, and 2 days at Jay and 2 at Magic that's $35 a day.  During a non-pandemic year that's not a good deal.  Berkshire East and Catamount you can buy online for under $30 midweek and Magic is $39 Thursdays.  I'm only considering the pass because I'm sure those deals won't be available this season (Magic already said no discounts this season).


And on a pandemic year, travel can be tricky. So there’s no guarantee one gets to visit all the mountain in the east. 

It has more potential for some who happened to live further north. But either way, to make the pass pay, one needs to visit more than just the few nearby, which again runs into potential travel issues. 

Yes, it’s an interesting offer. But not for this year. Not for me anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2020)

Saw Cannon was also not doing their 2 fee Tues/thurs or NH resident Wednesdays.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2020)

abc said:


> And on a pandemic year, travel can be tricky. So there’s no guarantee one gets to visit all the mountain in the east.
> 
> It has more potential for some who happened to live further north. But either way, to make the pass pay, one needs to visit more than just the few nearby, which again runs into potential travel issues.
> 
> Yes, it’s an interesting offer. But not for this year. Not for me anyway.



I can day trip all the ones in NH and VT so no lodging needed. Jay is the long one though


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Saw Cannon was also not doing their 2 fee Tues/thurs or NH resident Wednesdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Was that announced or have they maybe not updated the website?

That sucks if they are doing away with those deals.  But such is the way the industry has gone. Tougher and tougher to find one off deals.

Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Harvey (Oct 21, 2020)

I think deals in general are out.  If your capacity is limited, and you think you will reach it, and you think you are going to have a crappy revenue year... no reason to do it.

Every GM and marketing person I've talked to has said no discounts.  Resident deals? They may be your only customers.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2020)

Harvey said:


> I think deals in general are out.  If your capacity is limited, and you think you will reach it, and you think you are going to have a crappy revenue year... no reason to do it.
> 
> Every GM and marketing person I've talked to has said no discounts.  Resident deals? They may be your only customers.



I would have to think that come the end of the '20-'21 ski season that most any GM would be THRILLED if they broke even on the season, and revenues are within say 25% of a "normal" season, even if it ends up being a "good" snow year.

The amount of revenue sources that won't be in play either at full capacity, or at all, for most resorts is going to be substantial. From reduced capacity, no walk up tickets, a minimal ski school set up, likely reduced food and beverage revenues, likely reduced rental equipment sales, etc, etc, etc


----------



## abc (Oct 21, 2020)

Harvey said:


> I think deals in general are out.  If your capacity is limited, and *you think you will reach it*, and you think you are going to have a crappy revenue year... no reason to do it.
> 
> Every GM and marketing person I've talked to has said no discounts.  Resident deals? They may be your only customers.


Everyone is still thinking in terms of people flocking to the mountains, pushing the capacity limits. That maybe the reality. If so, there's no reason to give ANY discounts. Let everyone pay full price. 

But the other scenario could be, after Christmas-New Year, once families realize how miserable it is without lodge access, no hot food, and long lines, they stay home. Booking for President's week either doesn't happen, or existing booking got cancelled once reality sets in...

Or, just due to bad luck, the weather during Christmas holiday is terrible (no snow, only WROD, or bitterly cold, all lifts on wind hold). Again, without lodge access, everyone had no choice but to drive a couple hours to go home. 

If it's the latter, we may see lots of discount coming back. 

We haven't even touch the subject of corporate layoffs at year end yet.  

It could very well be the capacity limit become irrelevant due to severe drop of demand.

Both scenario keeps me sitting at the fence on buying a pass.


----------



## EPB (Oct 21, 2020)

abc said:


> If it's the latter, we may see lots of discount coming back.



I think this is the rational thing to do. Seems like the midweek population in the mountains will be the highest ever with new second home buyers/seasonal renters/work from home-ers. It makes the most sense to see what you're up against at full price before bringing back discounts. I think it would be cool for places to experiment with dynamic pricing to try to fill as many midweek slots as they can, but we'll see.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 21, 2020)

I foresee a wait and see approach on any discounts. I can't see how it is possible to gauge demand this year, it's all spit balling. Have to come out of the gate with a level playing field and see where things go by Christmas.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 21, 2020)

Demand could certainly be suppressed.  On enthusiast boards like this one, the attitude is "as long as the lifts run, I can eat in my car and pee in the woods, no problem".  But if you're skiing with a female partner or family, the lodge stuff is a real negative.  So there's a segment of the ski population that may just stay home.  We will see.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Was that announced or have they maybe not updated the website?
> 
> That sucks if they are doing away with those deals.  But such is the way the industry has gone. Tougher and tougher to find one off deals.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app


Screensho1.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## urungus (Oct 21, 2020)

abc said:


> after Christmas-New Year, once families realize how miserable it is without lodge access, no hot food, and long lines, they stay home



Nobody will go, it’s too crowded


----------



## Harvey (Oct 21, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Demand could certainly be suppressed.  On enthusiast boards like this one, the attitude is "as long as the lifts run, I can eat in my car and pee in the woods, no problem".  But if you're skiing with a female partner or family, the lodge stuff is a real negative.  So there's a segment of the ski population that may just stay home.  We will see.



I agree.



p_levert said:


> "as long as the lifts run, I can eat in my car and pee in the woods"



This part is sigworthy.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Oct 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Was that announced or have they maybe not updated the website?
> 
> That sucks if they are doing away with those deals.  But such is the way the industry has gone. Tougher and tougher to find one off deals.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app



https://www.cannonmt.com/mountain/2020-21updates


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> https://www.cannonmt.com/mountain/2020-21updates



That is what I attempted to post.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2020)

Zand said:


> I mean...$199 is less than some western resorts charge for a one day ticket



Meh, a completely bogus & artificial price.    Dont normalize it by taking it seriously.



machski said:


> Amazing a 1991 full price lift ticket is what you are hung up on for a multi area pass.  Pretty funny.



I'm not going to Minnesota & Wisconsin to ski.  Jay Peak & Magic are the only places I would use it.  And that assumes I'll be allowed to use it given the absurd demands of State of Vermont's COVID19 policies. At $50/day it's really no big deal.  If I tossed in a stray day at Bolton Valley that would make $40/day, again, assuming I can use it.



Harvey said:


> I think deals in general are out........Every GM and marketing person I've talked to has said no discounts.



Hmmm....... we'll see.  

_"No plan of operations extends with any certainty beyond first contact with the enemy."_ - Helmuth von Moltke


----------



## thebigo (Oct 22, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> https://www.cannonmt.com/mountain/2020-21updates



That sucks and changes the calculus on the indy pass. Looks like the midweek nh senior deal survived. I am going to guess legislators still ski for free.


----------



## abc (Oct 22, 2020)

thebigo said:


> That sucks and changes the calculus on the indy pass. Looks like the midweek nh senior deal survived. I am going to guess legislators still ski for free.


In what way does it change the calculation?


----------



## thebigo (Oct 22, 2020)

abc said:


> In what way does it change the calculation?



The indy pass cannon days offered little value for a midweek nh resident with $29 Wednesdays. Now I will use the cannon days, also likely use the black days on a couple saturdays when atticat is sold out. Assuming NH residents can travel to vermont in april, the jay days would make a good weekend. Really wish abram was still on the indy to cover another couple saturdays.


----------



## abc (Oct 22, 2020)

thebigo said:


> The indy pass cannon days offered little value for a midweek nh resident with $29 Wednesdays. Now I will use the cannon days, also likely use the black days on a couple saturdays when atticat is sold out. Assuming NH residents can travel to vermont in april, the jay days would make a good weekend. Really wish abram was still on the indy to cover another couple saturdays.





thebigo said:


> *That sucks* and changes the calculus on the indy pass. Looks like the midweek nh senior deal survived. I am going to guess legislators still ski for free.


I don't get what "sucks"?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2020)

abc said:


> I don't get what "sucks"?



No residents day at Cannon and no 2 fer tues/thurs.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Meh, a completely bogus & artificial price.    Dont normalize it by taking it seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really should consider Cannon as an option if you are willing to commit to driving as far as you are to Jay Peak.  Plenty of cheap lodging nearby.

When the base is filled in and they get a dump Cannon > Jay IMO.  Better vertical, trails, shorter lift lines, far superior pitch and  probably just as much tree acreage if you are not counting Big Jay.   Also probably the second best views in the East save for Wildcat.

Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Oct 22, 2020)

abc said:


> I don't get what "sucks"?



Less or no free sh*t.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 22, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> _"No plan of operations extends with any certainty beyond first contact with the enemy."_ - Helmuth von Moltke




Haha great quote, and point taken.


----------



## slatham (Oct 22, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> _"No plan of operations extends with any certainty beyond first contact with the enemy."_ - Helmuth von Moltke



Ha, now I know where Tyson got it from: "Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the mouth."


----------



## Harvey (Oct 22, 2020)

slatham said:


> Ha, now I know where Tyson got it from: "Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the mouth."



Yea that's even better.


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> You really should consider Cannon as an option if you are willing to commit to driving as far as you are to Jay Peak.  Plenty of cheap lodging nearby.
> 
> When the base is filled in and they get a dump Cannon > Jay IMO.  Better vertical, trails, shorter lift lines, far superior pitch and  probably just as much tree acreage if you are not counting Big Jay.   Also probably the second best views in the East save for Wildcat.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using AlpineZone mobile app



I agree!  If you are going to consider Jay then Cannon should be in the equation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p_levert (Nov 15, 2020)

New Indy ski pass resort announcement next week.

This will be announced exclusively by mega site NYskiblog.com!  I guess Harvey is becoming a ski media mogul, who knew?


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2020)

p_levert said:


> New Indy ski pass resort announcement next week.
> 
> This will be announced exclusively by mega site NYskiblog.com!  I guess Harvey is becoming a ski media mogul, who knew?


Since Harvey's breaking the news on his NY blog...I'd assume that means the new resort is a NY one. Maybe Platty finally gave in! Of course there are a lot of other choices in NY as well that it could be.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Since Harvey's breaking the news on his NY blog...I'd assume that means the new resort is a NY one. Maybe Platty finally gave in! Of course there are a lot of other choices in NY as well that it could be.


Not this year
They need full pay lift ticket this season no discount at all maybe in future


----------



## urungus (Nov 15, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Not this year
> They need full pay lift ticket this season no discount at all maybe in future



Then who will it be ?  BTW, I don’t see any mansion of an upcoming announcement on either nyskiblog or on the Indy pass site


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2020)

urungus said:


> Then who will it be ?  BTW, I don’t see any mansion of an upcoming announcement on either nyskiblog or on the Indy pass site


I saw it mentioned somewhere else before I saw it mentioned here. Maybe I saw it on Facebook earlier today or yesterday perhaps?


----------



## p_levert (Nov 15, 2020)

urungus said:


> Then who will it be ?  BTW, I don’t see any mansion of an upcoming announcement on either nyskiblog or on the Indy pass site



Harvey tweeted about it.  Also Stuart Winchester (Storm Skiing podcast).


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Harvey tweeted about it.  Also Stuart Winchester (Storm Skiing podcast).


It's on Harvey Facebook to
More Indy Pass news coming, another important addition to our quiver. Stay tuned, details coming to our front page this week!

This is an @NYSkiBlog EXCLUSIVE so subscribe and be the first know. 

As an added bonus if you SUBSCRIBE TODAY you'll be entered into our drawing with a chance to win TWO Indy Passes. The drawing is at midnight tonight and winners will be announced tomorrow!

#IndyRevolution
 "


----------



## Killingtime (Nov 15, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> It's on Harvey Facebook to
> More Indy Pass news coming, another important addition to our quiver. Stay tuned, details coming to our front page this week!
> 
> This is an @NYSkiBlog EXCLUSIVE so subscribe and be the first know.
> ...


It's definitely not Hunter and Windham and most likely not the ORDA's, so if you exclude Platty as someone mentioned they are not discounting tickets, that leaves a bunch of smaller places. Maybe West Mountain, which would be a perfect fit for the Indy Pass. I'll take anything in NY at this point. I bailed on all my VT trips and rebooked at Whiteface and Gore. Cool, at least his new Indy Pass development gives me something to look forward to in a year with not much to look forward to.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2020)

I'll guess West Mountain as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2020)

U all know soon



""
We have a winner!

And STAY TUNED for exclusive news on the next Indy Pass resort addition!


----------



## p_levert (Nov 16, 2020)

I will throw out these names: McCauley, Snow Ridge and Song.  These are all classic indy areas and all three provide interesting skiing.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 16, 2020)

p_levert said:


> I will throw out these names: McCauley, Snow Ridge and Song.  These are all classic indy areas and all three provide interesting skiing.


Well if we get Song we must get Labrador also.  2 for 1!!!

My gut says West.  Kinda hoping for Mt Peter.  Can use my friends house as a base lodge and the kids can work on their snowboarding.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2020)

2 NEW resorts will be announced on Wednesday at 7AM PST/10AM EST by our friends at NYSkiBlog! Give them a follow to be the first to know! 

Which resorts do you think are joining the #IndyRevolution?


----------



## p_levert (Nov 16, 2020)

Sure, Song/Labrador twofer.  Both owned by the same people.  Compete against Greek, which is already in the Indy Pass.

OTOH, it could Toggenburg and someone else.  Tog is owned by Greek Peak, and they may have decided to put Tog on the Indy Pass.

When did Harvey and ScottySkis become ski industry insiders???


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Sure, Song/Labrador twofer.  Both owned by the same people.  Compete against Greek, which is already in the Indy Pass.
> 
> OTOH, it could Toggenburg and someone else.  Tog is owned by Greek Peak, and they may have decided to put Tog on the Indy Pass.
> 
> When did Harvey and ScottySkis become ski industry insiders???


I know few great people from Platty


----------



## Harvey (Nov 16, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> I bailed on all my VT trips and rebooked at Whiteface and Gore.



I think Gore is going to be at it's limits quite a bit this season.  I mean if it's actually open.


----------



## Killingtime (Nov 16, 2020)

Harvey said:


> I think Gore is going to be at it's limits quite a bit this season.  I mean if it's actually open.


Yep, this will be the season of switching gears at a moments notice. I hope your wrong Harvey, but I am trying to prepare for the worst. Places I would not usually put on my list are in play now. Oak, McCauley, Willard, Titus. I had a blast at Suicide Six and Shawnee, PA last year so I figured out I don't need huge acreage. Just good friends, decent conditions and some solid IPA's. Cheers!


----------



## Harvey (Nov 16, 2020)

Cheers back at ya.  

That's the way I roll any season. Going to be tough to counter program, everyone is thinking the same thing.

One thing I have going for me is that I love using wide waxless skis in the woods (Adk). That will never get crowded, and "they" can't take it away from me.


----------



## abc (Nov 16, 2020)

Harvey said:


> One thing i have going for me is that I love using wide waxless ski in the woods (Adk). That will never get crowded, and "they" can't take it away from me.


I bikes the carriage roads of the Shawangunk ridge all summer. Practically every week. It never got crowded.

I’m pretty confident winter will be even less crowded.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 16, 2020)

urungus said:


> BTW, I don’t see any mansion of an upcoming announcement



It's going to be bigger than a house, maybe


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2020)

abc said:


> I bikes the carriage roads of the Shawangunk ridge all summer. Practically every week. It never got crowded.
> 
> I’m pretty confident winter will be even less crowded.


The carriage trail where used a lot since March
Parking lots full on most days before c11am Monday to Friday
And on weekends by 930am
That crowd ed to me


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 17, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Cheers back at ya.
> 
> That's the way I roll any season. Going to be tough to counter program, everyone is thinking the same thing.
> 
> One thing I have going for me is that I love using wide waxless skis in the woods (Adk). That will never get crowded, and "they" can't take it away from me.


"They" might certainly try to take that away. When Oregon locked down in March, they not only closed state lands, but somehow go the feds to close all the forest access in OR/WA.   Back to Indy...Song/Labrador makes sense given the announcement said two new mountains.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 17, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> "They" might certainly try to take that away. When Oregon locked down in March, they not only closed state lands, but somehow go the feds to close all the forest access in OR/WA.


Well then we have 70 acres.  I'll ski that.


----------



## p_levert (Nov 17, 2020)

After further analysis, I have concluded that the two ski areas will come from this list:

1. Snow Ridge
2. Song
3. Toggenburg
4. Willard

But I can't figure out which two it will be.  I guess I will roll with Willard and Song.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 17, 2020)

its snow ridge, and someplace in wyoming.

skimag spilled beans









						Everything You Need to Know About the Indy Pass
					

This multi-resort season pass is cheaper than the Epic, Ikon, and Mountain Collective.




					www.skimag.com


----------



## p_levert (Nov 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its snow ridge, and someplace in wyoming.
> 
> skimag spilled beans
> 
> ...



Harvey is going to be pissed.  A worldwide exclusive denied!

OTOH, Snow Ridge is a nice addition.  Not a lot of vert, but a sh*tpile of snow and some nice steep trees.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 17, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Harvey is going to be pissed.  A worldwide exclusive denied!
> 
> OTOH, Snow Ridge is a nice addition.  Not a lot of vert, but a sh*tpile of snow and some nice steep trees.


Perfect, hasn't been a ton of lake snow the last couple seasons. I've been eschewing SR for McCauley, but would love to ski it at least twice this year. Nowhere near the terrain of McCauley, but they do normally get more snow. I like them both.

Thuroughly enjoyed posting TRs from there several years ago when NE was getting squat. A foot is a dusting for them. Only place I ever got stuck on skis.


----------



## Zand (Nov 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its snow ridge, and someplace in wyoming.
> 
> skimag spilled beans
> 
> ...


Are we talking Targhee, or some random place in the middle of nowhere that you can't get to from Jackson?

Oops...didnt scroll far enough. But turns out its the 2nd choice in my question.


----------



## EPB (Nov 17, 2020)

Good for Snow Ridge. Made it there once when I was studying in the greater area (loosely defined). Think I got a $10 or $15 Friday student ticket. Skied in some 32-34 degree light lake effect. Tons of snow on the ground compared to Syracuse and further south. As mentioned, short vert, but there is some fun stuff on the skier's left of the main area. In this environment, it could definitely be worth it to check out if VT logistics become too cumbersome.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 17, 2020)

i wouldnt "someplace in wyoming" targhee, targhee rules


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 17, 2020)

i got an indy pass (and an ikon base, and a magic sundays pass). stoked for the jay, cannon, bolton, and magic days. stoked to check out berkshire east and catamount with very low expectations. 

was also thinking about an off the beaten path western trip for the spring if the world situation has substantially improved by march.

fly to boise > ski tamarack (indy) > ski brundage (indy) > ski big sky (ikon) > ski beaver (indy) > fly home from boise

looks like an epic loop thru Idaho Montana and Northern Utah. Would get me to some interesting looking new places I haven't been before, which I imagine will be less crowded than the more typical contenders. and then get 5 days in big sky midweek when its manageable. also have a friend who just relocated to bozeman.

this is my hope for march. i'm not holding my breath. but this is my hope


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 17, 2020)

Cool, supposed to be at Antelope Butte in early March.  Had to wait years for it to reopen for the Red Lodge->SD->small Wyoming trip.


----------



## Zand (Nov 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i wouldnt "someplace in wyoming" targhee, targhee rules


That's why I said "or" haha. 

I have Ikon and Indy. Decided against any VT passes based on the quarantine rules. If they loosen them up then I'll have plenty of Ikon and Indy days to use there anyway. I've actually flown three times since July and haven't felt uncomfortable doing it (granted it was with a half full flight each time) so with NH, NY, and MA really being the only states accessible right now i can see myself getting more days out west this year than in the east. Especially with dirt cheap flights.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> fly to boise > ski tamarack (indy) > ski brundage (indy) > ski big sky (ikon) > ski beaver (indy) > fly home from boise


Fly on Alaska and you can ski Bogus for free on your arrival day.  Might be tricky to plan, but it's a real nice mountain (even if you have to pay).


----------



## Killingtime (Nov 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i got an indy pass (and an ikon base, and a magic sundays pass). stoked for the jay, cannon, bolton, and magic days. stoked to check out berkshire east and catamount with very low expectations.
> 
> was also thinking about an off the beaten path western trip for the spring if the world situation has substantially improved by march.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a solid plan for the winter. Berkshire East and Catamount were both much better than I expected. Really liked Berkshire East and will go twice with my Indy Pass. Catamount is still a work in progress but also way better than the reviews I heard from friends years ago. If you go with very low expectations you should have a good day, especially at BE.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> View attachment 42575



Let's see...the list of ski areas on or close to that loop....

Bogus
Tamarack
Little Ski Hill (good for night skiing)
Brundage (airbnbs are (or at least were) super cheap in McCall in the winter)
Snowhaven
Cottonwood Butte
Snowbowl
Lost Trail (Indy)
Maverick
Discovery (the best of the bunch)
Bridger
Big Sky
Targhee
Kelly Canyon
Pebble Creek
Beaver
Pomerelle
Magic
Soldier

Could also add Sun Valley and Rotorun with out too much of a detour.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 17, 2020)

ooo backside of discovery looks cool. 

the itinerary i plotted is 11 days of free skiing on passes (13 with lost trail, which looks pretty nifty too). 

would love to make this happen. dang covid.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 17, 2020)

I had a wicked good time skiing low angle pow at Beaver a couple years back. There's was some super fun stuff off to the side of the summit.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 17, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Harvey is going to be pissed.  A worldwide exclusive denied!
> 
> OTOH, Snow Ridge is a nice addition.  Not a lot of vert, but a sh*tpile of snow and some nice steep trees.



Haha I was pretty cranky for a NY minute.  Was picking up my daughter from the lastest covid outbreak in school when I saw the post by @p_levert and couldn't really respond in a timely way. Whatev, it's not like I got covid, to my knowledge. 

For central NY Indy's got some critical mass now.

Curious if this puts any AZers over the line on the Indy.  Price goes up Dec 1.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 17, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Haha I was pretty cranky for a NY minute.



Don't blame you, but at least your website still got some press.  Seems like somebody always gotta jump the gun.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 17, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I had a wicked good time skiing low angle pow at Beaver a couple years back. There's was some super fun stuff off to the side of the summit.



The deepest lightest snow I've ever skied was at Beaver.  Had to keep my mouth closed or would choke on the powder.  Crazy fun!


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jan 26, 2021)

FB says two new resorts in the northern Rockies are joining Indy.





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2820918141490816&id=1480753625507281


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 26, 2021)

Hmmm, the fact that's it's 2 in the Northern Rockies is interesting.  I believe Marmot and Sunshine still have the same owner (at least partial).  Sunshine is already Ikon, but they still do Sunshine/Marmot card with Revelstoke now added and a few small places.

My luck it will be Bridger, which will make it even harder to cancel my MT/SD/WY trip.


----------



## Zand (Jan 26, 2021)

Please finally be Targhee. Lol


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jan 26, 2021)

I have obviously been wrong on such matters and would happily be so in this case.   I really don't see it being Targhee.   Their history  with partnerships other than the MCP is stingy at best.  They participate in lots of reciprocal pass arrangements, but always with the asterisk indicating a requirement to book lodging with the resort in order to use the GT Tix.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 26, 2021)

There's what looks like some pretty sweet low key areas in Montana that would be good candidates. A flight to Spokane seems like a good idea on this pass as it is.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 26, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> I have obviously been wrong on such matters and would happily be so in this case.   I really don't see it being Targhee.   Their history  with partnerships other than the MCP is stingy at best.  They participate in lots of reciprocal pass arrangements, but always with the asterisk indicating a requirement to book lodging with the resort in order to use the GT Tix.


They used to be in the Geigerrig Passport book, free skiing, no lodging required.  Sure do miss that and the Descent Passport!!!


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 2, 2021)

Soldier and Pomerelle are the new ones.  Pomerelle can be a good escape from the Utah crowds.  Only been night skiing there, would love to get back for a proper day.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2021)

Soldier looks interesting.  Does anyone know if you can you do a lift bump assisted tour under your own power in the cat skiing area?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

TGR is doing a film about the indy pass, and intend to visit jay, cannon, magic, bolton, berkshire, and a *sixth eastern area not yet announced on indy*

Jackson, WY  February 18, 2021 – Teton Gravity Research, the global leader in action sports, adventure and outdoor media, is excited to announce a partnership with Indy Pass, the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America, to explore the spirit of independent ski and snowboard areas around North America. Titled “In Pursuit of Soul”, this project will produce digital and social storytelling at twelve different independent resorts throughout the winter season, with a short film to be digitally released in Fall 2021.

“We are really excited about the opportunity to highlight some of the independent resorts that have rich histories, amazing characters and interesting stories that deserve to be told” said TGR co-founder Steve Jones. “While our annual films typically focus on big mountains and more exotic destinations, the exciting part of working on a project like In Pursuit of Soul is that it lets us showcase a different side of the industry that will still resonate with our core audience.”

Of the 61 independent and authentic resorts from the Indy Pass Coalition, the TGR crew will be heading to six locations on the east coast, including Berkshire East, Bolton Valley, Cannon Mountain, Jay Peak, and Magic Mountain - with the announcement of a sixth resort coming soon, as it gets added to the Indy Pass program. The team will then head west to hit six different independent ski areas in the Northern Rocky Mountains, including 49 Degrees North, Beaver Mountain, Brundage Mountain, Lost Trail Powder Mountain, Mission Ridge and Snow King Mountain.


----------



## Zand (Feb 18, 2021)

If MRG and/or Saddleback end up on the pass...sick.

Probably be like King Pine or something though lol


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

Zand said:


> If MRG and/or Saddleback end up on the pass...sick.
> 
> Probably be like King Pine or something though lol



i dunno tho, if TGR is making a visit, i would hope its something with a little gnar factor. even berkshire east (as I've recently discovered) has a little.


----------



## machski (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i dunno tho, if TGR is making a visit, i would hope its something with a little gnar factor. even berkshire east (as I've recently discovered) has a little.


Most likely is probably Burke given its connection to Jay.  Saddleback would be sweet though.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

that makes sense and i would be very into it


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2021)

I think you maybe misreading it. They are just going to announce the 6th one they are going to visit on the Indy pass.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 18, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> I think you maybe misreading it. They are just going to announce the 6th one they are going to visit on the Indy pass.



If that was the case, why would the press release be worded as "with the announcement of a sixth resort coming soon, *as it gets added to the Indy Pass program*" ?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2021)

cdskier said:


> If that was the case, why would the press release be worded as "with the announcement of a sixth resort coming soon, *as it gets added to the Indy Pass program*" ?


I missed that part lower down. My bad. Will it be available this year or next?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

definitely not misreading, and there is no eastern indy destination that is reveal worthy and not already on their list

SURPRISE SURPRISE WELCOME TO MOHAWK MOUNTAIN CONNECTICUT


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 18, 2021)

Bousquet maybe


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

i think its gonna be bigger. bousquet isnt worth a tease.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

Zand said:


> If MRG and/or Saddleback end up on the pass...sick.
> 
> Probably be like King Pine or something though lol


My guess mrg will be on the pass next year, heard they would have been on this year but because of COVID 19


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Bousquet maybe


Bousquet next year due to COVID but maybe they changed their minds


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> definitely not misreading, and there is no eastern indy destination that is reveal worthy and not already on their list
> 
> SURPRISE SURPRISE WELCOME TO MOHAWK MOUNTAIN CONNECTICUT


Maybe Breton woods?  Waterville valley?


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 18, 2021)

Actually thinking about it a little.  Saddleback makes the most sense.  The Saddleback GM mentioned in the Storm podcast that they wanted to see how the first season went before looking at pass partnerships with other mountains besides their existing partnership with Jay.  Opening up Saddleback to Indy Pass Holders just late season this year would be a good experiment for them to see how many more people come than what they have gotten for ticket sales so far this year.  For any mountain opening up to Indy Pass just late season only is a good way to dip their toes in the water a bit. on multi mountain passes


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> TGR is doing a film about the indy pass, and intend to visit jay, cannon, magic, bolton, berkshire, and a *sixth eastern area not yet announced on indy*
> 
> Jackson, WY  February 18, 2021 – Teton Gravity Research, the global leader in action sports, adventure and outdoor media, is excited to announce a partnership with Indy Pass, the fastest-growing multi-mountain pass in North America, to explore the spirit of independent ski and snowboard areas around North America. Titled “In Pursuit of Soul”, this project will produce digital and social storytelling at twelve different independent resorts throughout the winter season, with a short film to be digitally released in Fall 2021.
> 
> ...


This film could take the Indy pass to the next level


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

snow king segment should be cool, tgr is based in Jackson so there should be fun hometown vibes

a friend worked as an on mountain cameraman for tgr for his first job out of college. having a couch to crash in Jackson for 2 years was so rad. i was there over new years and buddy had to wake up at like 4 AM to shoot in cody bowl with eric roner (rip) and others. i went with him to the tgr offices and lyndsey dyer was just like, hanging out.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Actually thinking about it a little.  Saddleback makes the most sense.  The Saddleback GM mentioned in the Storm podcast that they wanted to see how the first season went before looking at pass partnerships with other mountains besides their existing partnership with Jay.  Opening up Saddleback to Indy Pass Holders just late season this year would be a good experiment for them to see how many more people come than what they have gotten for ticket sales so far this year.  For any mountain opening up to Indy Pass just late season only is a good way to dip their toes in the water a bit. on multi mountain passes


Good point,


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> Good point,


From that interview it seemed he was interested in joining any mega pass, epic, ikon, Indy ,mountain collective, if you want the most skiers join epic or ikon, since Sunday River and sugarloaf are on ikon, my guess that leaves only epic.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> snow king segment should be cool, tgr is based in Jackson so there should be fun hometown vibes
> 
> a friend worked as an on mountain cameraman for tgr for his first job out of college. having a couch to crash in Jackson for 2 years was so rad. i was there over new years and buddy had to wake up at like 4 AM to shoot in cody bowl with eric roner (rip) and others. i went with him to the tgr offices and lyndsey dyer was just like, hanging out.


Skied snow king in December, bit icy but so was everything else I skied but grand tarraghee, like snow king, nice little Mtn, good vertical for a small place


----------



## skimagic (Feb 18, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> definitely not misreading, and there is no eastern indy destination that is reveal worthy and not already on their list
> 
> SURPRISE SURPRISE WELCOME TO MOHAWK MOUNTAIN CONNECTICUT


There was enough snow for moguls at the hawk this year, with the usual  boilerplate between em up top to keep it real.

If there is a new addition, Im guessing Black Mountain of Maine.. it fits into the group well and Maine needs a mountain on there.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 18, 2021)

skimagic said:


> There was enough snow for moguls at the hawk this year, with the usual  boilerplate between em up top to keep it real.
> 
> If there is a new addition, Im guessing Black Mountain of Maine.. it fits into the group well and Maine needs a mountain on there.


how about Shawnee peak ski area?


----------



## cdskier (Feb 18, 2021)

Just saw this on Facebook...apparently we'll find out in 4 days:



> The Indy Pass will announce TWO NEW ski areas for the 2021-2022 season exclusively on Unofficial Networks at 9AM ET on 2/22.
> 
> These are the 62nd and 63rd independently-owned ski areas to join The Indy Pass. SPOILER: They're some heavy-hitters
> 
> ...


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2021)

This pass is the only certain thing about next year for me.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2021)

Heavy hitters - MRG???


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 18, 2021)

snoseek said:


> This pass is the only certain thing about next year for me.


Agreed


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 18, 2021)

snoseek said:


> This pass is the only certain thing about next year for me.


For sure. All my best days this season have been Indy.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 18, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> For sure. All my best days this season have been Indy.


This pass just keeps getting better. Unless they jack the price through the roof it will be part of my winter plan for the foreseeable future.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 18, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> This pass just keeps getting better. Unless they jack the price through the roof it will be part of my winter plan for the foreseeable future.


I expect an increase, maybe $30 early purchase, but I don't think it will go through the roof, yet anyway. Time will tell.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2021)

Heard 2 northeast ski areas being added. Not 1 and 1 west.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 19, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Heard 2 northeast ski areas being added. Not 1 and 1 west.


that’s what lift blog is sayin, their big names, what ever that means, saddleback and ?  , orda, Fairbanks group, wachusett s, Breton woods, Waterville valley, Burke, Smuggs, Na soba valley,lol


----------



## urungus (Feb 19, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Heard 2 northeast ski areas being added. Not 1 and 1 west.



That would be awesome.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 19, 2021)

i'm gonna just throw vibes to the universe that it is smuggs and mad river glen.


----------



## Zand (Feb 19, 2021)

Any combo of Smuggs, MRG, Burke, Saddleback, or Plattekill would be amazing.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 19, 2021)

Zand said:


> Any combo of Smuggs, MRG, Burke, Saddleback, or Plattekill would be amazing.


supposedly they are blockbuster mtns, does that mean orda/Fairbanks group?


----------



## cdskier (Feb 19, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> supposedly they are blockbuster mtns, does that mean orda/Fairbanks group?



If they said "2" mountains, why would you think it is going to be an ownership group that has more than 2 mountains? I also wouldn't consider anything in the Fairbanks group as "blockbuster mountains".


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2021)

MRG and saddleback?
Or Burke or bretton woods or Waterville or...


----------



## Zand (Feb 19, 2021)

Please not Waterville. Id rather them put f*cking McIntyre on there.

BW would be okay. Not totally my cup of tea but I do enjoy the low angle glades and its close to Cannon.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 19, 2021)

cdskier said:


> If they said "2" mountains, why would you think it is going to be an ownership group that has more than 2 mountains? I also wouldn't consider anything in the Fairbanks group as "blockbuster mountains".


i haven’t seen the press release did it say two resorts or two mtns?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm going with mrg and saddleback final answer.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 19, 2021)

snoseek said:


> I'm going with mrg and saddleback final answer.


9


snoseek said:


> I'm going with mrg and saddleback final answer.


n


snoseek said:


> I'm going with mrg and saddleback final answer.


storm skier podcast guy says it’s a “transformative partnership “ what ski areas or resorts equal that?


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 19, 2021)

Storm Skiing says they will both be huge additions.  I'm sticking with one being saddleback, the other I'm gonna guess Burke


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 19, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Storm Skiing says they will both be huge additions.  I'm sticking with one being saddleback, the other I'm gonna guess Burke


Burke doesn’t seem transformative too me, but we will have to wait on tuesday


----------



## rebel1916 (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm going Plattekill.  Mostly cause I want it to be true, but also because it would be, by far, the best mountain in easy day trip range of NYC.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2021)

With reports earlier saying MRG almost joined this year but had concerns about covid then they maybe 1. 
they had been on the card from the Burlington tv station before. 
Were they on the old freedom pass as well?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2021)

Indy is saying "_How about two more Indy Resorts to spice up your Spring Season?"
so they sound like they will be good this spring?_


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice!

this thing is turning into the champlain valley card on roids


----------



## rebel1916 (Feb 22, 2021)

It's after 9AM.  Where is the big announcement?!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 22, 2021)

rebel1916 said:


> It's after 9AM.  Where is the big announcement?!



Looks like on the 19th they edited their teaser announcement and changed the date to the 23rd instead of 22nd...


----------



## rebel1916 (Feb 22, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Looks like on the 19th they edited their teaser announcement and changed the date to the 23rd instead of 22nd...


Ah intriguing.  The Unofficial Networks website still says 22nd, but the FB page says 23rd.  TY


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 22, 2021)

Im going to throw it out there and say that Saddleback and or BMOM could an epic resorts partner mountain (see Sun Valley/telluride/Snowbasin). 

Just have an inkling that Katz could see the inclusion of SB and BMOM as a way of spreading out/making the Wildcat/Attitash skiers happy while tapping into the Maine market. 

This would surely suck for everyone but epic pass loyalists.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 22, 2021)

What is bmom?


----------



## dblskifanatic (Feb 22, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> What is bmom?


Black Mountain of Maine


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks


dblskifanatic said:


> Black Mountain of Maine


I could see saddleback, don’t know enough of black Mtn of Maine to comment


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 23, 2021)

Its Saddleback and Waterville

I was hoping for Waterville but did not expect it.  now thats another day trip option for me, going to try to go there this weekend if I can.

Saddleback was expected


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

Waterville is a blockbuster mountain?!?!?

Jesus Christ, they way oversold that one. Stoked about Saddleback though.


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 23, 2021)

Zand said:


> Waterville is a blockbuster mountain?!?!?
> 
> Jesus Christ, they way oversold that one. Stoked about Saddleback though.



somewhat agree with you, was thinking based upon what  they saying, it’s has to be like orda and another big resort, but it’s big, just not transformative like they said


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 23, 2021)

Very happy with both.  If I bail on my WA/ID Indy trip I'll probably use both.  I do wish Mt Abram stayed with it, fills in the gap between NH and Saddleback a bit.  Need to get there still and BMOM.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

I mean...it's easily the worst >1000 vert mountain in New England, and I know I'm far from being alone in that opinion. 

What is TGR going to film there, the super gnarly terrain off High Country?


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 23, 2021)

I think TGR is only filming at Saddleback.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 23, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i think its gonna be bigger. bousquet isnt worth a tease.





Zand said:


> I mean...it's easily the worst >1000 vert mountain in New England, and I know I'm far from being alone in that opinion.
> 
> What is TGR going to film there, the super gnarly terrain off High Country?



I agree its probably the worst mountain with +1000VFT.  But it adds important variety for daytrips.  The other day trip options from Boston are Cannon, Berkshire East, and Pats Peak.  While I like Pats and especially Berkshire, the short vert gets old after awhile.  So even though I do not love WV, I will go there once or twice a season just to mix it up based on its size alone.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2021)

never been to waterville and did not realize it is south of loon/cannon. its doable for me. whether its worth doing is another story, tho i found berkshire east worth doing, so I'll probably check it out at some point.

saddleback is a great add. far as fuck tho. my company gets good Friday off. maybe I'll do saddleback and sugarloaf and a full drive day with no skiing


----------



## Cobbold (Feb 23, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> never been to waterville and did not realize it is south of loon/cannon. its doable for me. whether its worth doing is another story, tho i found berkshire east worth doing, so I'll probably check it out at some point.
> 
> saddleback is a great add. far as fuck tho. my company gets good Friday off. maybe I'll do saddleback and sugarloaf and a full drive day with no skiing


For me Maine skiing is like driving to the moon, but maybe since I can hit Waterville and saddleback on the Indy, and sugarloaf on the Mtn collective it’s worth a friday thru Sunday trip, maybe have to think on it.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 23, 2021)

I’ll do Waterville but saddleback this late in the season is hard to plan for. Love saddleback but...


----------



## dblskifanatic (Feb 23, 2021)

Never really liked WV the lift at the summit is a waste!  It is a good place to make intermediates feel good being able to ski almost everything.  O took my wife there many years ago to get her on black trails.  She was nervous at first but then,  we returned later in the season and skied the same runs and wondered why she was so nervous.  Just never was a fan.  I did noticed that they changed things up a bit putting in Green Peak.  Looks like they got rid of the triple and the beginner lift.


----------



## abc (Feb 23, 2021)

To me, Waterville and Windham are the two mountains I don't get. Yet they have their devote followers. People who ski almost exclusively in "their" mountain. 

So it's surprising to me when Windham joined Vail. Now Waterville joining Indy is even more odd. The kind of clientele for these mountains aren't the kind that would take to the road to other mountains very enthusiastically, much less to other lessor known Indy mountains.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Never really liked WV the lift at the summit is a waste!  It is a good place to make intermediates feel good being able to ski almost everything.  O took my wife there many years ago to get her on black trails.  She was nervous at first but then,  we returned later in the season and skied the same runs and wondered why she was so nervous.  Just never was a fan.  I did noticed that they changed things up a bit putting in Green Peak.  Looks like they got rid of the triple and the beginner lift.


Green Peak is exactly the same as the main mountain...a bunch of flat 2000 foot long trail segments that merge into each other in random spots and split off in others.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 23, 2021)

abc said:


> To me, Waterville and Windham are the two mountains I don't get. Yet they have their devote followers. People who ski almost exclusively in "their" mountain.
> 
> So it's surprising to me when Windham joined Vail. Now Waterville joining Indy is even more odd. The kind of clientele for these mountains aren't the kind that would take to the road to other mountains very enthusiastically, much less to other lessor known Indy mountains.



Did you mean Ikon for Windham? I can see that one making sense. Ikon had no real day-trip destination for NYC metro area skiers. And while Windham clientele may be loyal to Windham, they also are the type of people generally that are willing to spend money (just look how much they are willing to pay for a Windham season pass!). So it makes sense for Ikon to try to entice some of these people to travel to some of their fancier destination resorts.


----------



## abc (Feb 23, 2021)

Sorry my bad. Ikon not Vail was Windham part of. 

You're right about Windham pass holders are high rollers. So they could be enticed to spend their money in other Ikon resorts. 

Still, Waterville on Indy totally doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## machski (Feb 23, 2021)

abc said:


> Sorry my bad. Ikon not Vail was Windham part of.
> 
> You're right about Windham pass holders are high rollers. So they could be enticed to spend their money in other Ikon resorts.
> 
> Still, Waterville on Indy totally doesn't make sense to me.


Listen to the Storm Skiing Podcast from today, He had Waterville's GM Tim Smith on.  Basically, WV joined because of talking with the Pat's folks and learning that 80% of their Indy Pass redemptions were from folks who had never skied Pat's before and because Indy realigned their financial model and pay out based on each resorts rack day rates and not a flat payout.  I don't think they joined for their loyal guests already on their season pass products (though those folks will be able to do an Indy add on next year now).


----------



## machski (Feb 23, 2021)

Zand said:


> Waterville is a blockbuster mountain?!?!?
> 
> Jesus Christ, they way oversold that one. Stoked about Saddleback though.


Compared to areas on the Indy pass currently, WV has lodging and a village which is rather unique and could be seen as a "blockbuster" overall resort add, even if one doesn't see the mountain or terrain as such.  The only other Eastern area that compares in terms of the whole "resort" thing is Jay.  Also, that makes 4 NH areas on the pass now, that's a big deal in and of itself I think.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 23, 2021)

Well damn I guess I'm the only one here that sorta likes WV. It's been many many years since I've gone but will be happy to slay some of the finest groomers in the granite state.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 23, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Did you mean Ikon for Windham? I can see that one making sense. Ikon had no real day-trip destination for NYC metro area skiers. And while Windham clientele may be loyal to Windham, they also are the type of people generally that are willing to spend money (just look how much they are willing to pay for a Windham season pass!). So it makes sense for Ikon to try to entice some of these people to travel to some of their fancier destination resorts.


Coming from Central NJ it is Windham that makes me able to consider Ikon as an alternative to Epic for next year. Also considering ORDA. I need an appealing option within 3 hrs - and Hunter, Windham or Belleayre fill that bill. 

Also probably some overlap between Windham and Stratton clientele.


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 23, 2021)

Zand said:


> I mean...it's easily the worst >1000 vert mountain in New England, and I know I'm far from being alone in that opinion.
> 
> What is TGR going to film there, the super gnarly terrain off High Country?


It looks like it has some sweet cruiser runs


----------



## snoseek (Feb 23, 2021)

raisingarizona said:


> It looks like it has some sweet cruiser runs


Wide open fall line high speed cruisers with not alot of run out. Days like that can be fun every once in awhile. Those kind of days happen more than anyone is willing to admit around here. FWIW if there's any sort of good fresh snow this is not the place to spend your time.

That top lift is pretty lame. They should've expanded on that ridgeline instead of green peak imo


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 23, 2021)

raisingarizona said:


> It looks like it has some sweet cruiser runs



It does.  It's not a big experts playground, but it's a fun mountain. Not sure why the hatred of the place seen here. The blues seem to have more pitch than those at BW.  My biggest complaint about the place is the slog from the parking lots and their ridiculous pass pricing.  If they ever actually build the gondola from the village, it will be even better.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

raisingarizona said:


> It looks like it has some sweet cruiser runs


Theres a few decent ones but most of them have no flow at all. Tippecanoe and And Tyler Too look like they should be good but last like 1500 feet before merging and splitting into other trails.

I like the terrain off the triple, but again very short. Never skied Lower Bobbys or any of the glades so maybe those would improve my opinion of it. But overall the place just skis really small and it's only 20 more minutes to a better mountain (Loon) and a vastly better mountain (Cannon).

Oh and the post above reminded me how much I hate their damn parking lot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2021)

Waterville leaves a lot to be desired.  In its hey day it was known for being a great mountain for racing.  I recall a few women's world cup races there.  

It's struggled to find it's identity since then.
.
That said, spring bumps on True Grit are pretty great.  

The additions of Waterville and Saddleback to Indy has me considering changing my pass plans for next winter.  I was going to do White Mountain Superpass.  Now leaning NH resident Cannon + Indy.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 23, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Waterville leaves a lot to be desired.  In its hey day it was known for being a great mountain for racing.  I recall a few women's world cup races there.
> 
> It's struggled to find it's identity since then.
> .
> ...


I'll go back and forth on this a million times but I'll probably do the same. There's a ton of variety in that mix.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2021)

indy is approaching too good to be true territory. i dont understand the economics of it at all or how there is enough money to go around. or if its just a marketing play for the ski areas to get new people who will pay for ancillary stuff and future visits.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2021)

snoseek said:


> I'll go back and forth on this a million times but I'll probably do the same. There's a ton of variety in that mix.


Probably a couple hundred bucks cheaper and even more for you with Veterans discount.

Swapping out anytime access to Bretton Woods, Waterville and Cranmore for two days at BV, Magic, Jay, Pat's, Black NH, Waterville and Saddleback seems like a no brainer for me.  And there's plenty of other options on the pass too.

We will mainly be skiing Cannon as I intend on enrolling ours kids in seasonal programs there, but having some other options for 8-10 days elsewhere is desired.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 23, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Probably a couple hundred bucks cheaper and even more for you with Veterans discount.
> 
> Swapping out anytime access to Bretton Woods, Waterville and Cranmore for two days at BV, Magic, Jay, Pat's, Black NH, Waterville and Saddleback seems like a no brainer for me.  And there's plenty of other options on the pass too.
> 
> We will mainly be skiing Cannon as I intend on enrolling ours kids in seasonal programs there, but having some other options for 8-10 days elsewhere is desired.


If prices remain the same the whole thing would be under 500 dollars which seems criminally cheap. maybe pick up one of those smuggs cards as well


----------



## Zermatt (Feb 24, 2021)

No idea what pricing will be or what incentives Ikon will offer to renew but I'm thinking about Indy + Mountain Collective

That gives me weekend trips to Magic, Jay and Sugarbush

6 days in Jackson Hole, 2 at Snow King, 2 at JH and  at Grand Targhee

3 days at Revelstoke (assuming they still do a 3 day at one resort deal) plus 50% off additional days

Plus access to local mountains close to home.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2021)

I am no fan of Waterville, but am actually looking forward to going there once or twice a season going forward on Indy.  I have yet to ski there since Green Peak was built, also I am curious about high country now that it has a fast T-Bar up there instead of a slow double.  The main Mountain is good for high speed cruising with a steeper pitch than places like Sunapee and Gunstock.  Hopefully the crowds are low enough on the weekend to lap White Peaks Express without having to waiting in 1/2 long lines.

I expect Indy to at least be $299 next season.  No way it stays at $199.  The additions of Waterville and Saddleback really have me wondering why Burke has not joined.  Burke is going to be even further off people's radar.  In listening to the Storm Podcast, it seems like the enticing reason for resorts to join Indy Pass is that the Indy Pass holders are going to resorts they otherwise would not go to.  Pats Peak says 80% of their Indy Pass Skiers last season had never been there before.  Using myself as an example, I have this season gone to Pats, Berkshire East, and Cannon, and will go to WV.  Cannon is the only one out of those four that I would have considered going to this season and in future seasons and bought a ticket.  So Berkshire East, Pats and WV are gaining business from me they otherwise would never have gotten.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 24, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> indy is approaching too good to be true territory. i dont understand the economics of it at all or how there is enough money to go around. or if its just a marketing play for the ski areas to get new people who will pay for ancillary stuff and future visits.


I thought it was too good to be true when I picked it up last year. This year was easy.


----------



## machski (Feb 24, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Wide open fall line high speed cruisers with not alot of run out. Days like that can be fun every once in awhile. Those kind of days happen more than anyone is willing to admit around here. FWIW if there's any sort of good fresh snow this is not the place to spend your time.
> 
> That top lift is pretty lame. They should've expanded on that ridgeline instead of green peak imo


Well, Green Peak is mostly outside of Bicknell's Thrush elevations.  Tecumseh itself has issues with them, so much so that the GM said on the SSPC yesterday that the replacements of White Peaks and Sunnyside will be two year projects each because of restricted build windows.  Green is important to finally link the village to the mountain.  It's only been in the plans for over 3 decades


----------



## machski (Feb 24, 2021)

Heard they will have a spring pass option March 1st.  Might have to pick one up now with 3 easy days options from the house, one a bit more but an area I'd like to check out (Black NH).  And planning to do Saddleback in March.  Will be remiss I won't be able to use days in VT but plenty now elsewhere that doesn't require any Quarantine/Testing for me now.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 24, 2021)

machski said:


> Heard they will have a spring pass option March 1st.  Might have to pick one up now with 3 easy days options from the house, one a bit more but an area I'd like to check out (Black NH).  And planning to do Saddleback in March.  Will be remiss I won't be able to use days in VT but plenty now elsewhere that doesn't require any Quarantine/Testing for me now.


Spring pass is on the website. $149.  It has blackout dates at several mountains. Still a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 24, 2021)

I’ve used 2 days at Cannon, Magic and Black. 1 at Bolton, s6 and Jay. So so far 9 days at 22.11 a day so far. Son also has 9 days and wife has 8.
Hope to get 1 more at Bolton and maybe the 2 at wv.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2021)

nice. i've used 2 bolton, 1 magic, 1 jay, 1 berkshire. will use 2nd magic, 2nd jay, both cannons for sure. so 11 days. i ended up only paying $150 bc i called their attention to a glitch in their system and they gave me a bonus for it. $13 a day. sick.


----------



## urungus (Feb 24, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> I expect Indy to at least be $299 next season.  No way it stays at $199.  The additions of Waterville and Saddleback really have me wondering why Burke has not joined.  Burke is going to be even further off people's radar.  In listening to the Storm Podcast, it seems like the enticing reason for resorts to join Indy Pass is that the Indy Pass holders are going to resorts they otherwise would not go to.  Pats Peak says 80% of their Indy Pass Skiers last season had never been there before.  Using myself as an example, I have this season gone to Pats, Berkshire East, and Cannon, and will go to WV.  Cannon is the only one out of those four that I would have considered going to this season and in future seasons and bought a ticket.  So Berkshire East, Pats and WV are gaining business from me they otherwise would never have gotten.



Mountains leaving the Indy Pass may help keep next seasons price down.  I suspect several mountains joined for COVID-related reasons.  For instance, Jay may decide to leave when the border finally reopens and they regain access to the Canadian Market.


----------



## urungus (Feb 24, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> In listening to the Storm Podcast, it seems like the enticing reason for resorts to join Indy Pass is that the Indy Pass holders are going to resorts they otherwise would not go to.  Pats Peak says 80% of their Indy Pass Skiers last season had never been there before.  Using myself as an example, I have this season gone to Pats, Berkshire East, and Cannon, and will go to WV.  Cannon is the only one out of those four that I would have considered going to this season and in future seasons and bought a ticket.  So Berkshire East, Pats and WV are gaining business from me they otherwise would never have gotten.



Seems logical, but I wonder how Pats Peak is coming up with that 80% figure ?  Like, how would they know whether or not I had paid cash at the window for a lift ticket 5 years ago ?


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 24, 2021)

urungus said:


> Seems logical, but I wonder how Pats Peak is coming up with that 80% figure ?  Like, how would they know whether or not I had paid cash at the window for a lift ticket 5 years ago ?


Pat's Peak  sent a survey last year to Indypass users asking if they had visited prior to their Indy visit.  The 80% figure comes from those survey results.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 24, 2021)

urungus said:


> Seems logical, but I wonder how Pats Peak is coming up with that 80% figure ?  Like, how would they know whether or not I had paid cash at the window for a lift ticket 5 years ago ?


They asked me if it was my first visit when I got my  Indy ticket at the window. It was my second visit, but many years apart.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2021)

at bolton lindsay deslaurier (owner/president) was greeting everyone on line at the ticket window and was super friendly and enthusiastic to every indy person and asked everyone whether they'd been to bolton before


----------



## urungus (Feb 24, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> I think TGR is only filming at Saddleback.



TGR have been filming at Berkshire East the last couple days and have posted a few photos on their Facebook page.  I happened to be there yesterday when they were shooting people launching jumps off the rock in the middle of Exhibition.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2021)

yea they announced that they'd be shooting at jay, magic, cannon, bolton, berkshire, and a sixth place that hadn't been announced yet. so the context of his comment is that they are 'only filming at saddleback' out of the new additions, saddleback and waterville


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2021)

abc said:


> To me, Waterville and Windham are the two mountains I don't get. Yet they have their devote followers. People who ski almost exclusively in "their" mountain.
> 
> So it's surprising to me when Windham joined Vail. Now Waterville joining Indy is even more odd. The kind of clientele for these mountains aren't the kind that would take to the road to other mountains very enthusiastically, much less to other lessor known Indy mountains.


Windham crowd fits perfectly with Vail crowd...that is all.


----------



## machski (Feb 25, 2021)

urungus said:


> Mountains leaving the Indy Pass may help keep next seasons price down.  I suspect several mountains joined for COVID-related reasons.  For instance, Jay may decide to leave when the border finally reopens and they regain access to the Canadian Market.


Jay confirmed on FB they fully intend to be on the 21-22 Indy Pass.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 26, 2021)

I think what is going on is that there are essentially three types of ski customer.
1 - The people who own a house near a mountain and ski there 10+ days a year.  These people will buy a season pass whether it is for just their mountain or a multi mountain pass, that includes their mountain.  These people will rarely buy a day ticket
2 - The people who ski 10+ days a year, but are not tied to 1 mountain, these people are now buying multi mountain (Epic, Ikon, Indy) passes and very few will deviate from the mountains offered on their pass.  These people also rarely buy day tickets
3 - The people who buy day tickets, these people only ski a few days a year.

Places like Waterville must have come to realize that they are missing out on a large customer base in type 2 that otherwise would not go there unless they were on a multi mountain pass.  Just look out west pretty much every destination out there is also already on a multi mountain pass.  If you want to be a destination resort, you cannot avoid multi mountain passes anymore, and if they do not want to deal with Vail Resorts or Alterra, Indy is the rising other option.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> I think what is going on is that there are essentially three types of ski customer.
> 1 - The people who own a house near a mountain and ski there 10+ days a year.  These people will buy a season pass whether it is for just their mountain or a multi mountain pass, that includes their mountain.  These people will rarely buy a day ticket
> 2 - The people who ski 10+ days a year, but are not tied to 1 mountain, these people are now buying multi mountain (Epic, Ikon, Indy) passes and very few will deviate from the mountains offered on their pass.  These people also rarely buy day tickets
> 3 - The people who buy day tickets, these people only ski a few days a year.
> ...


Pretty good analysis. I was solidly in group 1 until I sold my home in Killington. The only time I tried anything different was with the Max Pass. Remember that? Kind of the early version of the Ikon Pass. Now I'm Indy/NYSki3 with an occasional day pass to fill in here and there. Next year hopefully Epic/Indy and in group 2. I do miss Vermont because of the covid restrictions but all in all it has been a good winter with just the two passes.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> I think what is going on is that there are essentially three types of ski customer.
> 1 - The people who own a house near a mountain and ski there 10+ days a year.  These people will buy a season pass whether it is for just their mountain or a multi mountain pass, that includes their mountain.  These people will rarely buy a day ticket
> 2 - The people who ski 10+ days a year, but are not tied to 1 mountain, these people are now buying multi mountain (Epic, Ikon, Indy) passes and very few will deviate from the mountains offered on their pass.  These people also rarely buy day tickets
> 3 - The people who buy day tickets, these people only ski a few days a year.
> ...


There is also a type 2.5 that buys other discount products, including single mountain and multi mountain discount cards (e.g., cheaper rates and every 3rd visit free), the PA Ski & Ride Card that got you one day at each of 6 Mts, the 4th-5th graders ski free with paying adult cards in some states.

That was me until the last 3 seasons when I was first lured into a season pass by a killer deal at Blue Mt ($99 for each of my 2 6th graders and $399 for me - so we all skied a 1000 foot mt 95 min from home all season for under $600 total); and then got Epic last 2 Seasons.

Basically I go with whatever the best deal will be that gives me the skiing I want to do. Blue and then Epic made that a season pass for the first time in my 4 decades of skiing.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 26, 2021)

Personally I think Indy and formerly MAX have it right in limiting the number of days to each mountain to 2-5 visits.  The true season pass to one mountain should then cost a premium over that and offer perks to those buyers.  Offering true unlimited at such a low cost is what is causing a lot of the crowds and unhappy loyal passholders and longtime customers.


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> I think what is going on is that there are essentially three types of ski customer.
> 1 - The people who own a house near a mountain and ski there 10+ days a year.  These people will buy a season pass whether it is for just their mountain or a multi mountain pass, that includes their mountain.  These people will rarely buy a day ticket
> 2 - The people who ski 10+ days a year, but are not tied to 1 mountain, these people are now buying multi mountain (Epic, Ikon, Indy) passes and very few will deviate from the mountains offered on their pass.  These people also rarely buy day tickets
> 3 - The people who buy day tickets, these people only ski a few days a year.
> ...


Good analysis! 

But when it comes to Waterville, I'm not sure joining Indy is achieving that goal. Majority of Indy mountains aren't "destination" resorts after all. Waterville clientele maybe interested in skiing at Breckenridge for free, but will they plan a trip to China Peak CA?


----------



## machski (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Personally I think Indy and formerly MAX have it right in limiting the number of days to each mountain to 2-5 visits.  The true season pass to one mountain should then cost a premium over that and offer perks to those buyers.  Offering true unlimited at such a low cost is what is causing a lot of the crowds and unhappy loyal passholders and longtime customers.


Yes, Max was a great add on or even standalone product.  Would have been nice to have an extended days option similar to Mountain Collective (50% off addtional days after base days used up) in the event one wanted a slightly longer trip to a single area.  Otherwise, that seemed right.  Up and until it could compete with Epic.  So we can all hate Vail again


----------



## machski (Feb 26, 2021)

abc said:


> Good analysis!
> 
> But when it comes to Waterville, I'm not sure joining Indy is achieving that goal. Majority of Indy mountains aren't "destination" resorts after all. Waterville clientele maybe interested in skiing at Breckenridge for free, but will they plan a trip to China Peak CA?


No, but I have friends who had the Indy pass this year and live in NH.  Literally, WV added on got announced and they were in the car and at WV that morning skiing on their Indy pass.  They would not have otherwise.  Still think WV might miss on joining?


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2021)

machski said:


> Yes, Max was a great add on or even standalone product.  Would have been nice to have an extended days option similar to Mountain Collective (50% off addtional days after base days used up) in the event one wanted a slightly longer trip to a single area.  Otherwise, that seemed right.  Up and until it could compete with Epic.  So we can all hate Vail again


Mountain Collective was definitely a sweet product. I was on it for 2 years until Ikon came out. Ikon was priced so low it literally pulled the rug from underneath MC.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Personally I think Indy and formerly MAX have it right in limiting the number of days to each mountain to 2-5 visits.  The true season pass to one mountain should then cost a premium over that and offer perks to those buyers.  Offering true unlimited at such a low cost is what is causing a lot of the crowds and unhappy loyal passholders and longtime customers.


Best situation is having both models available. Epic/Ikon model which clearly pleases the largest amount of people, and Indy model which pleases those you describe. So those who don't like the impact of Epic/Ikon can ski elsewhere.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 26, 2021)

abc said:


> Good analysis!
> 
> But when it comes to Waterville, I'm not sure joining Indy is achieving that goal. Majority of Indy mountains aren't "destination" resorts after all. Waterville clientele maybe interested in skiing at Breckenridge for free, but will they plan a trip to China Peak CA?


Probably not China Peak, but a great many do plan fly-out trips to WA/ID where the big mountain, destination type Indypass resorts are concentrated.  Look at the Indy FB page. Plenty of easterners asking for beta on Silver, Tamarack, White Pass, etc.


----------



## Zermatt (Feb 26, 2021)

Unpopular opinion. Make skiing expensive again, and I'm not talking about day tickets.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 26, 2021)

Epic and Ikon have already claimed every major mtn in Utah and Colorado.  Indy has found a niche in Washington and Idaho.  Indy said they want to create clusters of mountains on their pass, which currently is the Northeast, Washington/Idaho, and the midwest.  In the midwest Indy seems to have the prominent resorts over Ikon and Epic, like Lutsen, Granite, Crystal, Spirit, Caberfae etc.  I think Indy could create another cluster around Tahoe as places like Sierra, Mt Rose, Homewood, are all free agents.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Epic and Ikon have already claimed every major mtn in Utah and Colorado.  Indy has found a niche in Washington and Idaho.  Indy said they want to create clusters of mountains on their pass, which currently is the Northeast, Washington/Idaho, and the midwest.  In the midwest Indy seems to have the prominent resorts over Ikon and Epic, like Lutsen, Granite, Crystal, Spirit, Caberfae etc.  I think Indy could create another cluster around Tahoe as places like Sierra, Mt Rose, Homewood, are all free agents.



powder mountain is major. it has more skiable terrain than anyone else. they are independent, but not on indy. beaver mountain utah is on indy.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 26, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> Probably not China Peak, but a great many do plan fly-out trips to WA/ID where the big mountain, destination type Indypass resorts are concentrated.  Look at the Indy FB page. Plenty of easterners asking for beta on Silver, Tamarack, White Pass, etc.


I've still got my plane ticket for my WA/ID trip next month.  Good chance I'll cancel and stay east, but will do it another year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2021)

and yea, i was gonna combine my ikon and my indy to do tamarack brundage beaver mountain big sky and whatever the other indy places in Montana are. have a friend who just relocated to bozeman so that trip is inevitable after covid.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 26, 2021)

Waterville is ideal for the NYC area folks who make 3-4 day trips a season to B-east and Catamount but want a long weekend type trip further afield. Stay in WV use your two days at WV and maybe at Cannon.


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Epic and Ikon have already claimed every major mtn in Utah and Colorado.  Indy has found a niche in Washington and Idaho.  Indy said they want to create clusters of mountains on their pass, which currently is the Northeast, Washington/Idaho, and the midwest.  In the midwest Indy seems to have the prominent resorts over Ikon and Epic, like Lutsen, Granite, Crystal, Spirit, Caberfae etc.  I think Indy could create another cluster around Tahoe as places like Sierra, Mt Rose, Homewood, are all free agents.


I'm not sure "major" mountain is what Indy is about though. Black, Bolton Valley aren't anywhere close to being "major" even by northeast standard. Yet, for northeast "type II" skiers mentioned above, together it forms a reasonable collection with Magic, Jay, Cannon etc.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 26, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Epic and Ikon have already claimed every major mtn in Utah and Colorado.  Indy has found a niche in Washington and Idaho.  Indy said they want to create clusters of mountains on their pass, which currently is the Northeast, Washington/Idaho, and the midwest.  In the midwest Indy seems to have the prominent resorts over Ikon and Epic, like Lutsen, Granite, Crystal, Spirit, Caberfae etc.  I think Indy could create another cluster around Tahoe as places like Sierra, Mt Rose, Homewood, are all free agents.



Loveland is still free of Epic/Ikon.  They are on the Powder Alliance along with Monarch though.  Much like Cooper, they have so many reciprocal pass arrangements that their pass is often a better deal than anything marketed as a multi-mountain pass. 

For the life of me I can't figure out why Indy hasn't signed at least one Tahoe hill. Come on, even a small one like Donner Ski Ranch or Diamond Peak. I don't dare to dream of Homewood or Rose.  Sugar Bowl would be a coup but they have been moving away from such partnerships, having left Powder Alliance this year.  

There's interesting potential in the small groups as well Mountain Capital Partners owns Purgatory,  AZ SnowBowl and a bunch of small resorts.  They currently have their own corporate product, the Power Pass and partner with Cooper and others. Not sure how long that will last.


----------



## machski (Feb 26, 2021)

I have to say one of the bigger gems on Indy might just be Castle Mountain in AB.  The closest US resort and not on Indy is Whitefish at 3:30 drive time.  Two triples, a crazy long T-Bar and a summit double are all that's there, though they do offer cat skiing in a dedicated area.  But 2800' and over 3000 acres with what appears to be legit terrain.  Too bad one only gets 2 days per, would make a cool trip in and of itself.


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> Loveland is still free of Epic/Ikon. They are on the Powder Alliance along with Monarch though. Much like Cooper, they have so many reciprocal pass arrangements that their pass is often a better deal than anything marketed as a multi-mountain pass.


+1

That's what the northeast needs. Not a long list of small, non-destination mountains out west. Just a bunch of independent mountains for the northeast locals. 

There're a lot of people who don't go out west. They don't have the time. They're too busy with kid's program on their home mountain. But a reciprocal program like the powder alliance would allow them to visit other mountains once in a while.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 26, 2021)

abc said:


> +1
> 
> That's what the northeast needs. Not a long list of small, non-destination mountains out west. Just a bunch of independent mountains for the northeast locals.
> 
> There're a lot of people who don't go out west. They don't have the time. They're too busy with kid's program on their home mountain. But a reciprocal program like the powder alliance would allow them to visit other mountains once in a while.


The Freedom Pass was similar to the Powder Alliance (in format if not terrain) but while still kicking (7 NE resorts, 2 in CO and 1 in WI) it appears moribund.  Fish said in a podcast last year that reciprocal partnerships like that don't bring in the revenue of something like Indy.

Interestingly enough, Coopers partnerships include 15 Northeast resorts. That's more NE resorts than any single NE resort can claim.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> never been to waterville and did not realize it is south of loon/cannon. its doable for me. whether its worth doing is another story, tho i found berkshire east worth doing, so I'll probably check it out at some point.
> 
> saddleback is a great add. far as fuck tho. my company gets good Friday off. maybe I'll do saddleback and sugarloaf and a full drive day with no skiing


I used to get Good Friday off, it was great, now no paid holidays between new years day and memorial day, yuck. Great time to ski too. I did a trip over Easter weekend once, Wildcat, Sunday River, and Sugarloaf. I didn't even know I'd be driving right by Sunday River on my way to Sugarloaf. Pulled in to check it out, guy sold me a ticket for $20, hooked up with some guys who where grilling in the parking lot, free meal. Next day was free, Easter Sunday. Girl boarding in ski pants and a bra. On my way to Sugarloaf, dj on the radio talking to fellow dj, "You closed down Sunday River yesterday, huh Joe. Yes I did, there was a girl boarding in just a bra! Just a bra?!, Well, she had pants on too." Too funny, great trip.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 26, 2021)

Indy needs a pod of indies in CO. Cooper, Loveland, Monarch and Sunlight would be nice bunch. Or wolf creek.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 26, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Indy needs a pod of indies in CO. Cooper, Loveland, Monarch and Sunlight would be nice bunch. Or wolf creek



That would be great. I wouldn't be surprised if something like that happens as the Indy Pass matures and gains a bigger fan base.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 26, 2021)

Only place I ever skied out west was Sunlight!  They have some rad lifts there.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 26, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> and yea, i was gonna combine my ikon and my indy to do tamarack brundage beaver mountain big sky and whatever the other indy places in Montana are. have a friend who just relocated to bozeman so that trip is inevitable after covid.


No Bridger?  I'd think that'd be right in your wheelhouse.  I know it's not indy but


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> No Bridger?  I'd think that'd be right in your wheelhouse.  I know it's not indy but


It would be inevitable for sure. Bozeman friend has a pass there


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 26, 2021)

I was supposed to be at Bridger tomorrow, instead I'll be at Blue Knob.  Not complaining though, it's all good.


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> I was supposed to be at Bridger tomorrow, instead I'll be at Blue Knob.


?


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 26, 2021)

abc said:


> ?


Cancelled my MT with 4 friends.  Doing a Southern solo trip instead.  Skied Tussey this evening.  Not bad, but bumps thawed and froze solid with lots if ruts.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh, like my plan of skiing slushy bumps at Stowe and Wildcat  in April is now replaced with plans to mountain bike in the Carolinas.


----------



## Zermatt (Feb 27, 2021)

If everyone buys the Indy Pass will the ski areas still be indy?  Seems like they'll just get over run like Ikon and Epic resorts, but with fewer resources.

Any thoughts about changes to Ikon next season?  I was under the impression that many partner resorts had a 3 year contract (like Jackson Hole) and maybe they won't return next season.


----------



## machski (Feb 27, 2021)

Zermatt said:


> If everyone buys the Indy Pass will the ski areas still be indy?  Seems like they'll just get over run like Ikon and Epic resorts, but with fewer resources.
> 
> Any thoughts about changes to Ikon next season?  I was under the impression that many partner resorts had a 3 year contract (like Jackson Hole) and maybe they won't return next season.


With only 2 days at each area on the Indy, it's more like Mountain Collective than anything else, and I have never heard complaints on that product and resort crowding.  Even the Max Pass didn't generate crowding complaints and that offered 5 days at each area.  It's Ikon and Epic with the unlimited areas or in Ikon's case, an area like SLC that has a bunch of areas on it driving up visitation in the area and locals Cherry Picking days even more.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zermatt said:


> If everyone buys the Indy Pass will the ski areas still be indy?  Seems like they'll just get over run like Ikon and Epic resorts, but with fewer resources.
> 
> Any thoughts about changes to Ikon next season?  I was under the impression that many partner resorts had a 3 year contract (like Jackson Hole) and maybe they won't return next season.



My prediction is that AltaSnowbird joins Jackson with being blacked out on the base pass unless you pay the upgrade fee.  

I could also see something like an Alterra-only pass as that could come with a lower price point than the Ikon Base, Alterra could keep all the $$$, and there's enough destination mountains to keep things interesting.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

machski said:


> With only 2 days at each area on the Indy, it's more like Mountain Collective than anything else, and I have never heard complaints on that product and resort crowding.  Even the Max Pass didn't generate crowding complaints and that offered 5 days at each area.  It's Ikon and Epic with the unlimited areas or in Ikon's case, an area like SLC that has a bunch of areas on it driving up visitation in the area and locals Cherry Picking days even more.





ss20 said:


> My prediction is that AltaSnowbird joins Jackson with being blacked out on the base pass unless you pay the upgrade fee.


AltaBird and Jackson are all 5 days only. Yet they got overrun!


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 27, 2021)

machski said:


> I have to say one of the bigger gems on Indy might just be Castle Mountain in AB.  The closest US resort and not on Indy is Whitefish at 3:30 drive time.  Two triples, a crazy long T-Bar and a summit double are all that's there, though they do offer cat skiing in a dedicated area.  But 2800' and over 3000 acres with what appears to be legit terrain.  Too bad one only gets 2 days per, would make a cool trip in and of itself.


You can combine Castle with Fernie... Not too far from each other.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

LonghornSkier said:


> You can combine Castle with Fernie... Not too far from each other.


Fernie joined Indy???


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 27, 2021)

abc said:


> Fernie joined Indy???


No, just was saying from a logistical/trip planning point of view.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

LonghornSkier said:


> No, just was saying from a logistical/trip planning point of view.


Isn't that a bit like the tail that whacks the dog?

Going a long way to ski 2 days "for free" and pay to ski a more expensive mountain nearby...

If I'm going all the way to Alberta, I'd focus on Banff (and maybe tack on an easy detour to Castle just because it's free )


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 27, 2021)

abc said:


> Isn't that a bit like the tail that whacks the dog?
> 
> Going a long way to ski 2 days "for free" and pay to ski a more expensive mountain nearby...
> 
> If I'm going all the way to Alberta, I'd focus on Banff (and maybe tack on an easy detour to Castle just because it's free )


Fair enough I suppose.

Not to get too off track but I prefer skiing at Fernie to Banff/Sunshine Village. Fernie and Louise are about the same for me (very different mountains but both great).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2021)

the skiing at fernie and the town of fernie are a lot more to my liking than louise and banff. banff is a cool town but its too expensive to stay and its like an hour from louise. fernie has a super chill affordable town basically at the base of some amazing skiing.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the skiing at fernie and the town of fernie are a lot more to my liking than louise and banff. banff is a cool town but its too expensive to stay and its like an hour from louise. fernie has a super chill affordable town basically at the base of some amazing skiing.


The one trip I went to Fernie, I wasn't particularly impressed. Granted, condition has a lot to do with it. It wasn't at its best. But I was told that kind of iffy condition are quite frequent there. So I put Fermie on the back of the list of mountains I want to go again.

Contrast that, I've had reasonably good experience with Sunshine. Snow had been mostly good for the 3 trips I went. Lake Louise can be good or not so good depends on one's luck.

There're so many good mountains nearby, Kicking Horse, Revelstoke, White Water, Panaramo... Fernie doesn't really stand out in that crowd.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2021)

abc said:


> Isn't that a bit like the tail that whacks the dog?
> 
> Going a long way to ski 2 days "for free" and pay to ski a more expensive mountain nearby...
> 
> If I'm going all the way to Alberta, I'd focus on Banff (and maybe tack on an easy detour to Castle just because it's free )


wags not whacks for future reference


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 27, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> wags not whacks for future reference


All depends on what you're in to.

Castle is cool, but can get windy.  Mainly effects the upper lift, and you do lose a lot of terrain when that happens.  Not much of anything around that area, so no crowds.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 27, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> All depends on what you're in to.
> 
> Castle is cool, but can get windy.  Mainly effects the upper lift, and you do lose a lot of terrain when that happens.  Not much of anything around that area, so no crowds.


I love Castle!! Yeah it's pretty isolated though. Fernie is cool too, but I would certainly take a trip there and use two Indy days at Castle and buy a day ticket at Fernie.


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> Not much of anything around that area, so no crowds.


Calgary is only 2 hr away. Can get crowded on weekends.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 1, 2021)

abc said:


> Calgary is only 2 hr away. Can get crowded on weekends.



How long were the lines when you were there?  I've only been there on a weekend.  No lines except maybe minute or two a the chair to the left.  That was like 8 years ago.  Has it become more popular?  At the time there was almost no lodging available in the area.  Center of Calgary is about 2.5, which is further than Lake Louis.  To get to Lake Louise you have to pass Olympic Park, Nakiska, Sunshine and Norquay.  Would be surprised if Castle is now crowded on weekends with some many closer options for a relatively small city.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 17, 2021)

From their website it looks like they are adding some new resorts (plural). Announcement on April 27th regarding pricing and 2021/2022 resort line-up.:

*"As we turn our attention to next season we are securing renewals from our 63 partner resorts and signing up exciting new mountains that will add to our growing coalition."*

Personally I don't see how they can keep the price at $199 for the base product anymore. Even with a miserable covid year I still managed six Indy days. That works out to $33 a day. I would bet that the average user had a least that if not more. If all goes well next year I should have easily 10+ Indy days. Curious to see the new pricing though.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 17, 2021)

They seemed to be hinting at a small price increase in a different annoucement


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Apr 17, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> From their website it looks like they are adding some new resorts (plural). Announcement on April 27th regarding pricing and 2021/2022 resort line-up.:
> 
> *"As we turn our attention to next season we are securing renewals from our 63 partner resorts and signing up exciting new mountains that will add to our growing coalition."*
> 
> Personally I don't see how they can keep the price at $199 for the base product anymore. Even with a miserable covid year I still managed six Indy days. That works out to $33 a day. I would bet that the average user had a least that if not more. If all goes well next year I should have easily 10+ Indy days. Curious to see the new pricing though.


I'm guessing it'll be $300-ish.  Still a pretty sweet deal and maybe better, depending on what other mountains they sign.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 17, 2021)

I mean $33 per day doesn't seem that insane to me, if I didn't beat $40-50 per day or so I would be better off just continuing to buy night tickets and discount deals rather than the pass

People will spend money on beer and stuff at those places if they can get them to come also especially if the ticket is already paid for it they bring friends or kids.  It is a good way to attract new customers and word of mouth advertising too


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 17, 2021)

Epic was $15/day for me this season for generally better places IMO



PAabe said:


> I mean $33 per day doesn't seem that insane to me, if I didn't beat $40-50 per day or so I would be better off just continuing to buy night tickets and discount deals rather than the pass
> 
> People will spend money on beer and stuff at those places if they can get them to come also especially if the ticket is already paid for it they bring friends or kids.  It is a good way to attract new customers and word of mouth advertising too


----------



## PAabe (Apr 18, 2021)

Places on epic considered higher tier but if price structure and driving distances were equal I  would actually be more excited to ski the indy places. More places I havent been before, less crowds, less resort-y vibes, and less dominance of groomers.  Indy may not have have the best of the west or the mid Atlantic but they do appear to have some of the more interesting of New England imo.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Epic was $15/day for me this season for generally better places IMO


But indy resorts had no "epic" crowds even on weekends. Also how many days did you ski to get it to 15? I got the indy pass to under 12 in 17 days. It is more of a add on to a regular season pass for most. 

In VT I would rather ski Magic and Bolton then Okemo or Mt Snow. Stowe is nice but the stories of the crowds weren't great. And Jay is a good substitute for Stowe.

In NH the horror stories of Wildcat (which I do love) and Attitrash were epic as well. Cannon which in my top 2 in NH was on the pass. Not a fan of Sunapee but it is similar to Waterville. Black is better than the crotch terrain wise.

So in those 2 states the "generally better" sways to the Indy pass.

Then Maine has no Epic and Indy now has Saddleback. Also no Epic in Mass and Mass has Catamount and Berkshire East.

Now if you include Colorado Epic has it all covered where Indy has nothing. But I like what Indy has in the east better.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 18, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> But indy resorts had no "epic" crowds even on weekends. Also how many days did you ski to get it to 15? I got the indy pass to under 12 in 17 days. It is more of a add on to a regular season pass for most.
> 
> In VT I would rather ski Magic and Bolton then Okemo or Mt Snow. Stowe is nice but the stories of the crowds weren't great. And Jay is a good substitute for Stowe.
> 
> ...


Exactly! That's why I'm getting the Indy as an add on to the Epic. As long as they keep the Indy Pass price within reason this year, I'm in again for the third year.


----------



## abc (Apr 19, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> How long were the lines when you were there?  I've only been there on a weekend.  No lines except maybe minute or two a the chair to the left.  That was like 8 years ago.  Has it become more popular?  At the time there was almost no lodging available in the area.  Center of Calgary is about 2.5, which is further than Lake Louis.  To get to Lake Louise you have to pass Olympic Park, Nakiska, Sunshine and Norquay.  Would be surprised if Castle is now crowded on weekends with some many closer options for a relatively small cit"y.


"Crowded" in the west is different from the east. I've never waited long enough on line that I need to look at the clock on ANY mountains out west (perhaps except Whistler). If it's more than 20 deep (on the single's line, if there's one), I'd call that "crowded". That said, I don't ski on Christmas or President's day week/weekend, east or west. So my definition of "crowd" is decidedly lower than many. 

I was there on a Friday. Some lift were on wind hold. So there were line on some of the lifts. No long by my standard. But the people I chatted with while waiting said it'd be more crowded the next day (Saturday they were talking about). It's in the context of Alberta/BC.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 19, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> But indy resorts had no "epic" crowds even on weekends. Also how many days did you ski to get it to 15? I got the indy pass to under 12 in 17 days. It is more of a add on to a regular season pass for most.
> 
> In VT I would rather ski Magic and Bolton then Okemo or Mt Snow. Stowe is nice but the stories of the crowds weren't great. And Jay is a good substitute for Stowe.
> 
> ...


Skied 40 days on Epic out of 41 days skied - 10.mpre than ever before. And can't really complain about lines as I got more avg vertical per day than ever before. It was an Wesome Skison.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 20, 2021)

I think here is a high probability West Mountain will be on the Indy pass next year based on the latest Storm Skiing Podcast. I've only been there once. To be honest I can't remember any trail that I thought was great. If I'm in that area I'm going to Gore, but I guess having options is a good thing.


----------



## Zand (Apr 20, 2021)

I wish ORDA resorts would get onto this pass. Always liked the Gore/Whiteface duo.


----------



## urungus (Apr 27, 2021)

Today is the day next years pricing and new resorts will be posted.  Anyone know what time the announcement will be made ?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2021)

urungus said:


> Today is the day next years pricing and new resorts will be posted.  Anyone know what time the announcement will be made ?


I heard 1PM.

Pricing is actually already on their site it looks like if you go to the estore. ($279 for the early price on the normal Indy Pass)


----------



## Zand (Apr 27, 2021)

$279 is still a good deal. Fingers crossed for good additions today!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2021)

Zand said:


> $279 is still a good deal. Fingers crossed for good additions today!



Yea...even if you only had 6 days on it you're still under $50 a day which I'd consider good when you look at day ticket prices these days.


----------



## urungus (Apr 27, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Pricing is actually already on their site it looks like if you go to the estore. ($279 for the early price on the normal Indy Pass)



Thanks … no sign of the add-on pass though


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 27, 2021)

Zand said:


> $279 is still a good deal. Fingers crossed for good additions today!



Powder Mountain is the big one, they added West Mountain in NY and Mt Ashland in OR as well.


----------



## p_levert (Apr 27, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> Powder Mountain is the big one, they added West Mountain in NY and Mt Ashland in OR as well.


What's your source for this? I'm not seeing anything official just yet.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 27, 2021)

p_levert said:


> What's your source for this? I'm not seeing anything official just yet.



Don't believe me then!


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2021)

Unofficial posted a good 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 27, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> Don't believe me then!


I already suspected West because they mentioned it on the podcast with Storm Skiing last week. Powder is a big score. Another thing to consider is that the Indy Pass tends to add more places as the fall approaches. I don't think this will be the final line-up for 21/22.


----------



## Zand (Apr 27, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> Powder Mountain is the big one, they added West Mountain in NY and Mt Ashland in OR as well.


PowMow would be worth a trip on a Saturday when the cottonwoods are stupid busy.

Still holding out hope for an MRG addition at some point.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 27, 2021)

Looking at the faq page you can see which mountains have blackouts on the base pass.  Cannon is blacked out all weekends in January and February.  There are a lot more blackout mountains next season.

https://www.indyskipass.com/faq/


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2021)

Glad to see every area is also officially back for another season.  They lost 3 last year.  I've been keeping track of Indy and Cooper pass areas.  $119 for kids is nice for me, $279 adult is not terrible either.  Used it for 17 days this past year, so obviously a great deal for me.  Only way I won't buy if if the Cooper pass is even better.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Looking at the faq page you can see which mountains have blackouts on the base pass.  Cannon is blacked out all weekends in January and February.  There are a lot more blackout mountains next season.
> 
> https://www.indyskipass.com/faq/



That's interesting... Saddleback is blacked out all weekends in Jan/Feb as well (assuming that is a typo in the FAQ and it is actually supposed to be Saddleback, ME not MN).

A bunch of holiday blackouts too at some eastern areas this year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 27, 2021)

POW MOW!


----------



## PAabe (Apr 27, 2021)

This announcement is not quite as exciting for the Northeast as I had hoped but to be fair it was priced pretty inexpensively last year.
Powder Mountain and West Mountain seem pretty cool and all though.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 27, 2021)

They sent me a renewal discount code for $25, so $254 plus fee. I'm in.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 27, 2021)

cdskier said:


> That's interesting... Saddleback is blacked out all weekends in Jan/Feb as well (assuming that is a typo in the FAQ and it is actually supposed to be Saddleback, ME not MN).
> 
> A bunch of holiday blackouts too at some eastern areas this year.


Yeah, you really have to watch the black outs when planning for this year. Way more restrictions than last year. With the $25 discount coupon its still a good deal.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 27, 2021)

very easy to navigate the blackouts. 
- don't go to magic on mlk or presidents weekend, but the Mondays are fine
- don't go to waterville over xmas/new years, mlk weekend, or presidents weekend
- if you're skiing weekends, don't go to cannon or saddleback unless its early/late season


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 27, 2021)

PAabe said:


> This announcement is not quite as exciting for the Northeast as I had hoped but to be fair it was priced pretty inexpensively last year.
> Powder Mountain and West Mountain seem pretty cool and all though.



my brain/eyes always see your username as "PABabe" and I think you are a woman, and then I realize your username is "PAabe" and you are prob a guy named Abe. 

that's my non sequitor of the day


----------



## PAabe (Apr 27, 2021)

haha that is correct


----------



## Mum skier (Apr 27, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> very easy to navigate the blackouts.
> - don't go to magic on mlk or presidents weekend, but the Mondays are fine
> - don't go to waterville over xmas/new years, mlk weekend, or presidents weekend
> - if you're skiing weekends, don't go to cannon or saddleback unless its early/late season


Less good for the weekend warriors/kids in school brigade though. Was hoping this might allow some holiday skiing for when other passes are blacked out.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 27, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> Less good for the weekend warriors/kids in school brigade though. Was hoping this might allow some holiday skiing for when other passes are blacked out.



jay, bolton, berkshire east, catamount, greek, pats, suicide6 are no blackouts at all. magic is not blacked out over the x-mas holiday or on the Mondays of the other holiday weekends. while this year was garbage in march, having cannon and saddleback in your pocket for late march and April will prove to be very useful.

its still an incredible deal considering the offerings and the price.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2021)

The additions do nothing for me and blackouts are a negative. Still 254 with $25 renewal discount is a good deal. May pass this upcoming year though as I am going ikon at least for this year and maybe next.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 27, 2021)

I may do the spring pass again next year for some weekend trips. I was hoping Plattekill would be on there...


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 27, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> The additions do nothing for me and blackouts are a negative. Still 254 with $25 renewal discount is a good deal. May pass this upcoming year though as I am going ikon at least for this year and maybe next.


The blackouts are definitely a negative but I'll still pick it up for Magic, Bolton, Jay, Cannon and Berkshire East and work around it.. The others I really don't have much interest in visiting. Also holding out hope that somehow Platty winds up on this but I don't think the chances are good. I could see Bosquet being added before next year because of the BE/Catamount connection. Burke? Elk or Blue in PA? I somehow think more will be added before the season starts.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 27, 2021)

Indy pass game in PA is pretty weak right now.  Shawnee is kind of flat to say the least, Blue Knob's snowmaking is not reliable at all (they were 100% open for only a few days this year even with all the snow), and the density of these 2 ski areas and those in surrounding states on it is nowhere near what it is in New England.  Good value for trips to New England, but not a good day tripping product from here.

I can't see Blue willing to cut into their day tickets with the $ amount they would get from Indy but Montage apparently has looked into it and been turned away for being too close to Shawnee (really?)

With one of the goals of Indy Pass being to get people to travel and spend a couple days at someplace they wouldn't have considered visiting before, I'm not sure if we will see more Eastern PA places added or not.  As day trip areas from Philly and NY Eastern PA is already pretty busy for the most part.  Montage would make sense in these regards, not sure about others.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 27, 2021)

Indy has a payment plan.  For a standard Indy pass, there is an $8.37 service charge, and the payments would be:

04/27/2021 *$48.21*  - Due today, which includes applicable, full-price items, shipping, and taxes.

05/15/2021 *$39.86*

06/15/2021 *$39.86*

07/15/2021 *$39.86*

08/15/2021 *$39.86*

09/15/2021 *$39.86*

10/15/2021 *$39.86

If you go with the Indy plus, there is an $11.37 service charge, and the payment plan is:*

04/27/2021 *$65.53*  - Due today, which includes applicable, full-price items, shipping, and taxes.

05/15/2021 *$54.14*

06/15/2021 *$54.14*

07/15/2021 *$54.14*

08/15/2021 *$54.14*

09/15/2021 *$54.14*

10/15/2021 *$54.14

Tht is not a bad deal.  I have not purchased one, but went through the buying options to see what it totaled.  The Indy+ if used twice on blackout days more than pays the extra freight.*


----------



## abc (Apr 27, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> I may do the spring pass again next year for some weekend trips. I was hoping Plattekill would be on there...


I might do the same.

I realized the last few years, I didn't start (downhill) skiing in the northeast till after President's week.

I tend to go out west in 1 or 2 weeks in January-early February (that's when we typically have our "mid-winter thaws"). Then, because of my aversion to crowds, I don't ski in resorts on the big holiday weekends either. I either cross country or back country on those big weekends. So I really don't start downhill skiing in the northeast in earnest till almost March. The Indy Spring pass would fit in nicely.

The big advantage of it is I don't have to decided till we're half way into the season. By then, we'll have a good idea what the snow pack is and how the rest of the season will be like


----------



## slatham (Apr 27, 2021)

I listened to Storm Skiing podcast today of Indy President. They are not changing lineup any further for 21/22. Or so he said.....


----------



## taul (Apr 27, 2021)

Worst case I'll use it 8 times, Ideally 16 or more, either way I think it's a great value. I had a touch of sticker shock when I saw the price for this year, but with the discount and how underpriced it was last year, it still makes so much sense.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 27, 2021)

slatham said:


> I listened to Storm Skiing podcast today of Indy President. They are not changing lineup any further for 21/22. Or so he said.....



Yeah, I've heard Doug Fish say that a few times already in the last two years. They always add if the right place comes along.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 28, 2021)

Doug Fish said in the podcast that they will not add any more New England ski areas for this upcoming season as the region is now full of Indy areas.  6 of the top 10 most visited areas last season on the pass were in New England.  However other regions they are looking to add.  They are still perusing more areas in New York, possibly the ORDA three, and when the border reopens they want to add areas in Quebec.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 28, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> Doug Fish said in the podcast that they will not add any more New England ski areas for this upcoming season as the region is now full of Indy areas.  6 of the top 10 most visited areas last season on the pass were in New England.  However other regions they are looking to add.  They are still perusing more areas in New York, possibly the ORDA three, and when the border reopens they want to add areas in Quebec.


Something in Colorado would be nice.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 28, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Something in Colorado would be nice.


I would hope so, but I don't think the smaller CO areas have to do too much to generate revenue  given the population explosion there.  They banded together a while back to form  the GEMS card - basically  2fer1 deals.  A-basin & loveland were even on it last season.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 28, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Something in Colorado would be nice.


Yes they are also looking at Colorado, Tahoe, Arizona/New Mexico, British Columbia/Alberta.  They are probably done in the Midwest with the exception of trying to lure Nubs Nob into joining.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 28, 2021)

skimagic said:


> I would hope so, but I don't think the smaller CO areas have to do too much to generate revenue  given the population explosion there.  They banded together a while back to form  the GEMS card - basically  2fer1 deals.  A-basin & loveland were even on it last season.


The cooper alliance thing has got a monopoly on the small areas there as well.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Apr 28, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> The cooper alliance thing has got a monopoly on the small areas there as well.



True, but there's already overlap between the Cooper pass and Indy. Black, Snow King, Greek, etc are on both.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 28, 2021)

a LOT of bitching about prices and blackouts on stupid ass skiology facebook and equally as stupid ass icecoast reddit. good! to epic with you, stupid droves.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 28, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a LOT of bitching about prices and blackouts on stupid ass skiology facebook and equally as stupid ass icecoast reddit. good! to epic with you, stupid droves.


This was one of my favorite comments, apparently weekdays don’t exist in NH and ME.

“Cannon and Saddleback's black out dates are pretty harsh IMO. Kind of a load of shit I have to cough up an extra $100 just to ski during the regular winter there.”

Saddleback and Cannon will be best utilized after the blackout dates end anyway if we have a decent spring next season.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 28, 2021)

hah I saw those comments on Reddit
With people using so many days off the thing you really can't be surprised when the price increases above $199...
Still cheaper than Vail and a better product once at the mountain


----------



## slatham (Apr 28, 2021)

skimagic said:


> I would hope so, but I don't think the smaller CO areas have to do too much to generate revenue  given the population explosion there.  They banded together a while back to form  the GEMS card - basically  2fer1 deals.  A-basin & loveland were even on it last season.



Yes Doug was clear that some areas don't need Indy = they have enough demand already. He also noted the higher ticket price, which is now part of the revenue allocation equation. My guess is if they get a Colorado area it would be away from the Denver metro - Monarch, Purgatory/Durango, Wolf Creek. He also mentioned wanting to add in the "Southwest" and if they added Ski Santa Fe or Angle Fire then that would pair up nicely for a road trip with those 3 Colorado areas. And open up the NM market to buying the Indy Pass.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 28, 2021)

he shouldnt have to explain himself in the first place, but its a quite reasonable explanation.


----------



## p_levert (Apr 28, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a LOT of bitching about prices and blackouts on stupid ass skiology facebook and equally as stupid ass icecoast reddit. good! to epic with you, stupid droves.



Hey I agree with the stupid ass droves, also the elitist BillO/Zermatt.  Well, sort of.  For the NE, Indy is well priced.  But Fish is killing his midwest market, $300 is too much for those folks.  Also, bullshit restrictions like no Sat/Sundays before March 15 is a bunch of crap and tarnishes the brand.  I can live with no holidays, but no weekends before March is just ridiculous.  I ain't buying.

I think Fish needs more tiers.  Like a $200 el cheapo version which covers the MW and the NE backwaters (Swain, Suicide 6, BE).  For Jay, Saddleback, Magic you have to go $300.  Then a $400 version which kills any and all blackouts.  And how about a $500 version which gives you 3 days instead of 2??


----------



## skimagic (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow, i didn't realize people are up in arms over the  increase.  The pass is still dirt cheap if you  get 8 uses out of it. .  Its definitely  a win win and if they expand into the  southwest beyond Ski Sunrise even more so.  Ski Santa Fe would be a major addition.  And maybe work a deal with the Coleman group for Pajarito and Purgatory.  I can see Sandia Peak joining, but that area is snow challenged.  Im already looking forward to  INDY 22-23.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 28, 2021)

Cannon full pass is expensive. The mountain is trying to be good to pass holders by not letting the masses in during peak season.


----------



## slatham (Apr 28, 2021)

I too am a bit disappointed in the no Saturday/no weekend blackouts. I would have thought, with the experience with reservation systems this past year, that they'd manage  Indy access to those resorts on those days via limited reservation slots. 

But I like the price increase because it makes economic sense for all involved which will help the longevity of the Indy Pass.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a LOT of bitching about prices and blackouts on stupid ass skiology facebook and equally as stupid ass icecoast reddit. good! to epic with you, stupid droves.



I didn't read any of those threads/posts until now. Wow. If people don't like the price of this pass, let them go buy day tickets or get a regular season pass somewhere. Even if you only use it 6 days, it is still pays for itself in the northeast market and makes sense if you want to visit the resorts that are part of the pass (not going to comment on other regions as I don't know enough about them).

I'm also a bit amused at some of the complaints about the way the credit works if you didn't use your pass this year. If you didn't use it, you get 80% credit towards next year's pass. It is 80% of what you paid, not 80% of what the new price is. This should not be a surprise, yet apparently some people expected to get MORE credit than the price they actually paid this year in order to account for the price going up.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2021)

Maybe all the seeming increase in midweek volume this year also played a role in this change...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 28, 2021)

jay giving a freebie this saturday to indy holders. that's nice.


----------



## machski (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't get it.  If you don't like the blackouts on the base Indy, the Indy+ is only $100 more.  That is practically a single day ticket at the larger resorts on this pass.  People have lost their minds


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2021)

machski said:


> I don't get it.  If you don't like the blackouts on the base Indy, the Indy+ is only $100 more.  That is practically a single day ticket at the larger resorts on this pass.  People have lost their minds


And it really isn't that difficult to work around the blackouts even in the northeast. You just need to pay attention and plan a tiny little bit. For example if you want to do trips to VT on the MLK and President's holidays, go to Jay or Bolton where there are no blackouts. Then fit in Magic any other weekend in Jan/Feb. Then save Cannon and Saddleback for late March/early April weekends. And you can throw in some of the other northeast areas here and there and quite easily get good value out of the base level pass even with having to work around blackouts (and getting to still ski holidays using the pass).

I also found it interesting that someone in one of the comments on FB thought Indy Pass should publicly post on their website the exact mathematical formula that is used to determine how the revenue is shared with the resorts. Apparently simply saying "85% of the Indy Pass revenue goes to the resorts" isn't good enough. I wonder if that person goes into a restaurant and expects to see a breakdown of where all the money from the price of each item on the menu goes as well...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 28, 2021)

p_levert said:


> Hey I agree with the stupid ass droves, also the elitist BillO/Zermatt.  Well, sort of.  For the NE, Indy is well priced.  But Fish is killing his midwest market, $300 is too much for those folks.  Also, bullshit restrictions like no Sat/Sundays before March 15 is a bunch of crap and tarnishes the brand.  I can live with no holidays, but no weekends before March is just ridiculous.  I ain't buying.
> 
> I think Fish needs more tiers.  Like a $200 el cheapo version which covers the MW and the NE backwaters (Swain, Suicide 6, BE).  For Jay, Saddleback, Magic you have to go $300.  Then a $400 version which kills any and all blackouts.  And how about a $500 version which gives you 3 days instead of 2??



if you live in the midwest and you care about skiing you should probably just move away from the midwest.

this is a beyond fairly priced product. he already has tiers.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2021)

cdskier said:


> And it really isn't that difficult to work around the blackouts even in the northeast. You just need to pay attention and plan a tiny little bit. For example if you want to do trips to VT on the MLK and President's holidays, go to Jay or Bolton where there are no blackouts. Then fit in Magic any other weekend in Jan/Feb. Then save Cannon and Saddleback for late March/early April weekends. And you can throw in some of the other northeast areas here and there and quite easily get good value out of the base level pass even with having to work around blackouts (and getting to still ski holidays using the pass).
> 
> I also found it interesting that someone in one of the comments on FB thought Indy Pass should publicly post on their website the exact mathematical formula that is used to determine how the revenue is shared with the resorts. Apparently simply saying "85% of the Indy Pass revenue goes to the resorts" isn't good enough. I wonder if that person goes into a restaurant and expects to see a breakdown of where all the money from the price of each item on the menu goes as well...


Queue up the planning crowd rational points that you accurately make, such as families with kids school schedules to work around where some forethought is a daily way of life, vs the "chase the best snow" spur of the moment crowd who feels slighted by this move debate......

Regardless of the changes, and some people's feelings about them, this is one heck of a deal with some quality resorts all over the country available


----------



## abc (Apr 28, 2021)

I like the comment from Doug Fish that the Indy pass is for: 1) casual skiers, 2) hard core skiers who already have another pass. 

So for this crowd, it's not going to be enough as a stand alone pass. But most people here are talking about pairing it with a mega pass. Now that takes some working around the blackouts.  

In the end, the Indy isn't a "season pass" per se. It's really a prepay pass. 2 days in each mountain. If you find enough mountains you want to ski a couple days, it's a good value, FOR YOU.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2021)

If people are pissed about blackouts, can't they just buy the Indy Plus for $379?  That still seams dirt cheap to me.


----------



## p_levert (Apr 28, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> If people are pissed about blackouts, can't they just buy the Indy Plus for $379?  That still seams dirt cheap to me.


Depends on your personal situation.  If you live in eastern PA and can buy an Epic NE Value Pass for $479, I would rather have the unlimited days at a bunch of resorts near me.  Location, location, location.


----------



## machski (Apr 28, 2021)

p_levert said:


> Depends on your personal situation.  If you live in eastern PA and can buy an Epic NE Value Pass for $479, I would rather have the unlimited days at a bunch of resorts near me.  Location, location, location.


OK, so maybe the indy isn't a great pass for that set.  You only get two days per rea and Epic NE Value gives unlimited visits or some wih blackout but otherwise unlimited vs just two days.  IMHO they are not an apples to apples pass comparison and thus will cater to a different clientel set.  Other than being slightly close in price point, they differ drastically.  Oh yeah, the President of Indy has even stated his "pass" isn't a season pass, its a discount pass good at a bunch of areas.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 28, 2021)

I view the current Indy pass as a fantastic add-on to an Ikon or Epic pass. As the pass gains more and more steam I'd love to see an option where it morphs into a 5 to 7 day pass at their participating resorts putting it in similar company to the Ikon pass. Not sure if that would ever make financial sense but I love to roll with just an Indy Pass all season long one day.


----------



## p_levert (Apr 28, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> I view the current Indy pass as a fantastic add-on to an Ikon or Epic pass. As the pass gains more and more steam I'd love to see an option where it morphs into a 5 to 7 day pass at their participating resorts putting it in similar company to the Ikon pass. Not sure if that would ever make financial sense but I love to roll with just an Indy Pass all season long one day.


Personally, I was hoping it would morph into another MaxPass, which gave 5 days at a whole bunch of good places, including ORDA.  So, yeah, I am disappointed.


----------



## machski (Apr 28, 2021)

p_levert said:


> Personally, I was hoping it would morph into another MaxPass, which gave 5 days at a whole bunch of good places, including ORDA.  So, yeah, I am disappointed.


Would you both still enjoy your two hoped for options if that same pass and areas cost $999?  Because with that many areas on it, that would be where the pass price would HAVE to go to make financial sense.  At a minimum in my estimation.  No area on that pass would be happy to have skiers five to seven days at like $40/day (or whatever Indy redemtion works out to).  Would need to be much closer to rack for that many potential visits.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 28, 2021)

machski said:


> Would you both still enjoy your two hoped for options if that same pass and areas cost $999?  Because with that many areas on it, that would be where the pass price would HAVE to go to make financial sense.  At a minimum in my estimation.  No area on that pass would be happy to have skiers five to seven days at like $40/day (or whatever Indy redemtion works out to).  Would need to be much closer to rack for that many potential visits.


I'd be all in, that's what a full Ikon pass costs.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 28, 2021)

I do agree with some of the points about how this was originally conceived (as discussed by Doug on Storm Skiing) as a pass for the midwestern skier that did one or two  trips per year - as noted you probably now need 6 days rather than 4 to reach payoff

That being said with the density it has now there is no way you can expect ski areas acting as independent agents on this pass to take,  for example, their $16 share on 1/10 of 85% of $199 for a skier that uses 10 days on the pass, on weekends and holidays, when the window rate is $70+


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2021)

Ended up picking up the Indy Plus.  As long as I grab 8 days on it, I'm fine with the value.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 29, 2021)

skimagic said:


> I would hope so, but I don't think the smaller CO areas have to do too much to generate revenue  given the population explosion there.  They banded together a while back to form  the GEMS card - basically  2fer1 deals.  A-basin & loveland were even on it last season.



We have purchased the GEMS card for the past 5 years and used it to ski Eldora, Monarch (later was part of the A Basin Pass), Loveland and Cooper.  Used A Basin when friends visited since we had a pass.  We even skied Powderhorn and Sunlight with that card as well.  You kind of get bored with Breck, Keystone, Vail, Beaver Creek and A Basin.  Actually we used to get away from those places on the busy days with the GEMS Card.

The Powder Alliance is pretty cool if you buy season passes at Loveland, Monarch or Cooper - also Powderhorn and Sunlight.  Interesting though - Monnarch gives you 3 days access to A Basin and Copper that the others do not do.

There are so many relationship in Colorado that they probably do not need to leverage Indy.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 29, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> The cooper alliance thing has got a monopoly on the small areas there as well.



Actually it is the Powder Alliance and Loveland, Monarch, Cooper, Powderhorn, Sunlight all participate


----------



## zyk (Apr 29, 2021)

Thinking hard about it.  2 5 day trips, one VT and one NH plus day trips to snow ridge, b east, and catamount seems like a win.  Just got back from mittersill (hiking, not skiing) and would really like to ski cannon.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2021)

xlr8r said:


> They are still perusing more areas in New York, possibly the ORDA three


Hoping that never happens. I doubt it will.

Same for Plattekill.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 29, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Actually it is the Powder Alliance and Loveland, Monarch, Cooper, Powderhorn, Sunlight all participate


How did you like Powderhorn and Sunlight? I think Sunlight  is getting a new lift for some steep stuff?  We've talked about going out to grand jct. for a multisport trip for a few years now,  stopping at those 2 and Loveland.


----------



## taul (Apr 29, 2021)

Just ordered my Indy and Ikon passes for next year. With the renewal discounts and deferral from Ikon it wasn't too much for more Northeast Skiing options than I can get to.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 29, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Hoping that never happens. I doubt it will.
> 
> Same for Plattekill.


If they added Whiteface, Gore, and Bellayre as an east coast skier you'd almost have to buy this pass.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 29, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> If they added Whiteface, Gore, and Bellayre as an east coast skier you'd almost have to buy this pass.


those don't tip the scale for me being in NH (or for people in ME, eastern Mass, or RI.)


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 29, 2021)

From Boston it takes 5 hours to get to Whiteface 4 hours to Gore and 3.45 to Bellayre. I don't think that's so bad.


----------



## machski (Apr 29, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> From Boston it takes 5 hours to get to Whiteface 4 hours to Gore and 3.45 to Bellayre. I don't think that's so bad.


Great, I drive 4 or 5 hours, can I stay slopeside?  No, I have to drive back and forth to lodging?  No thanks, especially with the quality options so much closer to Boston.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 29, 2021)

weird take to not want to ski gore and whiteface if you had the access for free. they are both great big (for the east) mountains. gore has more marked glades than anyone else i can think of, and whiteface on the right day is incredible. gore is a bit in the middle of nowhere, but whiteface is adjacent to lake placid which is perhaps the best winter town in the northeast. its easy and inexpensive to base out of placid and ski both places. slopeside lodging, lol, who are you scrooge mcduck? skiing in your god damn money vault


----------



## PAabe (Apr 29, 2021)

Gore is a pretty reasonably drive from the flatlands if you can find a place to stay, at least, it is better than anywhere closer in my opinion.  If ORDA was on the pass that could seal the deal for a lot of people from points south and west.


----------



## machski (Apr 29, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> weird take to not want to ski gore and whiteface if you had the access for free. they are both great big (for the east) mountains. gore has more marked glades than anyone else i can think of, and whiteface on the right day is incredible. gore is a bit in the middle of nowhere, but whiteface is adjacent to lake placid which is perhaps the best winter town in the northeast. its easy and inexpensive to base out of placid and ski both places. slopeside lodging, lol, who are you scrooge mcduck? skiing in your god damn money vault
> 
> View attachment 51647


I know you make crazy hour, crazy long drives.  I did years ago but had enough of that now.  Like I said, from Boston side just too many quality options a shorter drive.  I have skied Whiteface, nice but slides weren't open.  Timing those is like timing the backside of Sugarloaf, it's a lot of luck if it lines up with my available days.  I would go back to Whiteface for those.  Gore, just too far for what it has.  And yes, owning slopeside has made me lazy (don't get me wrong, we aren't Scrooge McDuck.  We own an '80 era SR studio.  Got it for what many pay for an SUV now.)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 29, 2021)

yea yea, just busting balls. i can see myself buying an 80s era slopeside at magic one day.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 29, 2021)

Gore is vastly under-rated and overlooked by many people. It is really a great mountain. That said I could see the ORDA resorts not making much difference for Boston skiers, but it would make a huge difference for NY/NJ/PA skiers. Right now the Boston market has a lot more closer and better choices on Indy than the NYC market does. ORDA would balance that out and would be a huge win for Indy to get more people from the NY/NJ/PA market.


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 29, 2021)

machski said:


> Great, I drive 4 or 5 hours, can I stay slopeside?  No, I have to drive back and forth to lodging?  No thanks, especially with the quality options so much closer to Boston.



There is lodging very close to both Gore and Whiteface mountains nothing ski on ski off but lodging within a few minutes from each mountain. Also, Lake Placid is 20 minutes from Whiteface and probably the coolest ski town in the Northeast.


----------



## Zand (Apr 29, 2021)

I can confidently say that Gore and Whiteface are worth a trip from MA, even if theyre a couple hours further than some of the closer good stuff. Gore you can hit on the way up or back. And then why would you want to stay slopeside at Whiteface when you can stay in Lake F*cking Placid? Truly one of the coolest towns in America and you're missing out if you haven't been.


----------



## zyk (Apr 29, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> If they added Whiteface, Gore, and Bellayre as an east coast skier you'd almost have to buy this pass.


I'd buy immediately.  Gore is great but can't swing an Orda pass at $650 and the epic midweek.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2021)

As an ORDA SKI3 season passholder the last thing I want to see is Indypass getting involved.

Nothing to see here in NY.


----------



## zyk (Apr 29, 2021)

JimG. said:


> As an ORDA SKI3 season passholder the last thing I want to see is Indypass getting involved.
> 
> Nothing to see here in NY.


If Orda would offer a midweek ski3 I'd be on it.  Can't ski weekends so I just can't justify the added expense.  Would prefer that to the epic midweek.  Gore is a favorite of mine.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2021)

zyk said:


> If Orda would offer a midweek ski3 I'd be on it.  Can't ski weekends so I just can't justify the added expense.  Would prefer that to the epic midweek.  Gore is a favorite of mine.


Well I hear you there. I ski mostly midweek and only at Plattekill on weekends. Not sure why they don't offer a midweek pass but Whiteface, Gore and Belleayre weekdays only still seems like a great deal for $759 to me.

But I agree that the added Epic midweek expense makes it pricey overall.


----------



## rebel1916 (Apr 30, 2021)

machski said:


> Great, I drive 4 or 5 hours, can I stay slopeside?  No, I have to drive back and forth to lodging?  No thanks, especially with the quality options so much closer to Boston.


LOL, Indy Pass.  Guessing you were real excited about Waterville and are hoping they sign Stratton or Okemo next.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 30, 2021)

skimagic said:


> How did you like Powderhorn and Sunlight? I think Sunlight  is getting a new lift for some steep stuff?  We've talked about going out to grand jct. for a multisport trip for a few years now,  stopping at those 2 and Loveland.



We love Powderhorn!  It has a great vibe and pretty cool terrain.  Sunlight is fun the lifts are very slow so powder lasts for days.  We hit it two days after a storm and found powder stashes all over the place.  A lot of the people that ski there seem to stick to the groomers.  Also after a storm they groom very little.  The place had a great vibe as well and with Glenwood Springs near by the Hot Springs there were in play and felt good.

They need a new lift so that is good.


----------



## p_levert (Apr 30, 2021)

I have been to Sunlight (long time ago) and Powderhorn is on my bucket list.  Glenwood Springs is a good base to hit Sunlight (30 min), Powderhorn (1:15) and the Aspens (45 min or so).  Of course, you might have to hustle to get a parking space for Ajax and AH.


----------



## machski (Apr 30, 2021)

rebel1916 said:


> LOL, Indy Pass.  Guessing you were real excited about Waterville and are hoping they sign Stratton or Okemo next.


No, I liked Jay and Cannon, Saddleback add made it exciting.  But those alone at the new pricepoint and blackouts don't make it worth steering into Indy with the other two passes (NEP Silver and Epic Local) next season.  We will hit Cannon a couple days for sure, but probably NH resident days.  Would like to get to Saddleback but probably just a day and Jay I only hit conditions based, so don't want to "lock in" there.  Probably hit Magic for a day when we hit Okemo with Epic and visit Fam just outside of Springfield too.
Waterville would only interest me AFTER the new 6 is in, just to check out a new lift from a newer manufacturer in North America.  Spent enough time there in the Booth Creek Threedom pass days.  Sure Green is new, but that is a half day tops of interest.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 30, 2021)

machski said:


> No, I liked Jay and Cannon, Saddleback add made it exciting.  But those alone at the new pricepoint and blackouts don't make it worth steering into Indy with the other two passes (NEP Silver and Epic Local) next season.  We will hit Cannon a couple days for sure, but probably NH resident days.  Would like to get to Saddleback but probably just a day and Jay I only hit conditions based, so don't want to "lock in" there.  Probably hit Magic for a day when we hit Okemo with Epic and visit Fam just outside of Springfield too.
> Waterville would only interest me AFTER the new 6 is in, just to check out a new lift from a newer manufacturer in North America.  Spent enough time there in the Booth Creek Threedom pass days.  Sure Green is new, but that is a half day tops of interest.



Has cannon confirmed the $29 nh resident days are back next year?


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 30, 2021)

machski said:


> Sure Green is new, but that is a half day tops of interest.


And that is being generous


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 30, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Has cannon confirmed the $29 nh resident days are back next year?


they were 40 something this year


----------



## machski (Apr 30, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> they were 40 something this year


Yeah, they were $48 I think plus the $1.50 mandatory online transaction fee.  I'm fine with that if they don't drop it again.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 30, 2021)

I was at sunlight a long time ago.  I did in fact enjoy the antique lifts, they were kind of cool although kind of slow.  But why are you in a hurry, you're at Sunlight 

Besides that I don't remember much other than Ute being a pretty cool beginner trail


----------



## snoseek (Apr 30, 2021)

Powderhorn is fantastic tree skiing and cool pillow fields when theres fresh. It tracks out wicked slow and overall skis great. I had a pass there a couple years back to take long weekends visiting a good friend in town but always seem to find myself there over the years on some big days. its got just enough Vert and acres to keep me satisfied. I love little areas like this east or west.


----------



## thebigo (May 1, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Powderhorn is fantastic tree skiing and cool pillow fields when theres fresh. It tracks out wicked slow and overall skis great. I had a pass there a couple years back to take long weekends visiting a good friend in town but always seem to find myself there over the years on some big days. its got just enough Vert and acres to keep me satisfied. I love little areas like this east or west.


You stay there? Anything close by for a dad and his nine year old daughter? Would be a long weekend on ragged pass, her first west trip.


----------



## snoseek (May 1, 2021)

thebigo said:


> You stay there? Anything close by for a dad and his nine year old daughter? Would be a long weekend on ragged pass, her first west trip.


There a hotel at the base and Its pretty cheap I think.

its I think privately owned condo units rented out by a property mgmt company? There's a simple bar/pizza joint there. The pizza is pretty bad lol. Mesa is down the road but is super sleepy. There's not alot to do but ski..i guess the road along the Mesa is a pretty cool drive


----------



## ss20 (May 1, 2021)

thebigo said:


> You stay there? Anything close by for a dad and his nine year old daughter? Would be a long weekend on ragged pass, her first west trip.



If you're looking for cheap western resort slopeside hotels look at the Alpine Inn, Crystal, WA.  I paid $109 a night there in early December.  And you get a much bigger resort than Powderhorn (just by looking at their trail map).


----------



## jaytrem (May 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> If you're looking for cheap western resort slopeside hotels look at the Alpine Inn, Crystal, WA.  I paid $109 a night there in early December.  And you get a much bigger resort than Powderhorn (just by looking at their trail map).


Yes, but if it's a weekday powder day, you may have to share the mountain with more than 50 other people.  I seriously think there were less than 10 people hanging out at the double.  Powderhorn = all day freshies!!!  All depends on what you're looking for I guess.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> If you're looking for cheap western resort slopeside hotels look at the Alpine Inn, Crystal, WA.  I paid $109 a night there in early December.  And you get a much bigger resort than Powderhorn (just by looking at their trail map).



i think i stayed in that building. its the one across the parking lot from the snorting elk bar?

the thing about crystal that i both love and hate is its complete lack of lodging. there are a few SMALL hotels, and a handful of houses, and a raging RV/camping lot. otherwise you are an hour away thru dense forest land from the nearest beds in enumclaw.

i've been to crystal three (maybe four?) times. ive stayed at that alpine inn once, and in enumclaw the other times. lots of driving, which is fine for me, im used to it. i stayed in a cheap ass motel by myself and went to the indian casino most nights. dirtbag shit. but staying at the base there with a bunch of friends was great and convenient. and because its so remote and theres only one bar, that snorting elk lodge is raging and so so fun. 

love crystal. hope to go back. miss my friends in seattle. would live in washington in a heartbeat if the opportunity came along.


----------



## thebigo (May 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> If you're looking for cheap western resort slopeside hotels look at the Alpine Inn, Crystal, WA.  I paid $109 a night there in early December.  And you get a much bigger resort than Powderhorn (just by looking at their trail map).


After buying boyne blackout passes and ragged passes for a family of four, plus a seasonal rental, my ski budget is about maxed out. The boyne pass is blacked out Xmas week and the rental doesn't start until January. I got two kids, one four, the other eight. The eight year old is an excellent skier, the four year old could take it or leave it. I am on kid duty over the holidays due to my wife's job. The four year old is in her last year of pre-k, after this year I will have both kids every holiday.

Ragged is owned by the same company as Powderhorn, the ragged pass has no blackouts at Powderhorn.

This is a long and convoluted way of explaining why next Xmas is a once in a lifetime opportunity to take a quick west trip with older daughter only and why Powderhorn is the best option.

Flights into grand junction look reasonable, hopefully I can find a cheap hotel in town.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 4, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Powderhorn is fantastic tree skiing and cool pillow fields when theres fresh. It tracks out wicked slow and overall skis great. I had a pass there a couple years back to take long weekends visiting a good friend in town but always seem to find myself there over the years on some big days. its got just enough Vert and acres to keep me satisfied. I love little areas like this east or west.





PAabe said:


> I was at sunlight a long time ago.  I did in fact enjoy the antique lifts, they were kind of cool although kind of slow.  But why are you in a hurry, you're at Sunlight
> 
> Besides that I don't remember much other than Ute being a pretty cool beginner trail



Neither are small by any stretch of the imagination Powderhorn - 1600 acres and Sunlight - 680 acres.  We liked skiing both.  Yes enough there to keep you entertained.  The creek bed creates nice pillows for sure.  Both have really good tree runs and Sunlight has some steeps that are no joke.  but I am sorry the lift speed at Sunlight is pretty slow but it preserves the powder for days.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 4, 2021)

thebigo said:


> After buying boyne blackout passes and ragged passes for a family of four, plus a seasonal rental, my ski budget is about maxed out. The boyne pass is blacked out Xmas week and the rental doesn't start until January. I got two kids, one four, the other eight. The eight year old is an excellent skier, the four year old could take it or leave it. I am on kid duty over the holidays due to my wife's job. The four year old is in her last year of pre-k, after this year I will have both kids every holiday.
> 
> Ragged is owned by the same company as Powderhorn, the ragged pass has no blackouts at Powderhorn.
> 
> ...



If you do not mind driving  a bit Glenwood Springs is pretty cool.  You have the town owned Hot Springs and you all would love after a day of skiing and there is more restaurant variety and stores if you need anything.  It is about 1 hour and 20 minutes away.  The beauty is that Sunlight is near by so you could hit that too.  In between the two is Rifle where they have hotels and food variety as well.  You could also hit Rifle Gap from there and go the Rifle Falls.  Rifle is just under an hour from Powderhorn and 30 minutes from Glenwood Springs.  Food for thought!


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 22, 2021)

A couple of days ago they put on their Instagram that two new resorts were going to be added this week. Anyone have any intel on this? I haven't pulled the trigger on this yet although I did get an Epic pass. If the two new ones are some places in the Midwest or some places in the Rockies that I won't be able to go to I may pass on this for 2021/2022.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 22, 2021)

Noon today.









						The Indy Pass
					

fly somewhere and only get 2 days...?   I wouldn't fly somewhere just to use Indy.  That's my likely plan -- fly to Boise and ski two days each at Brundage and Tamarack, one day at Bogus Basin (just north of Boise, not on the Indy pass), and then one day at Soldier Mountain. There's a smaller...




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 22, 2021)

Harvey said:


> Noon today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Harvey! Was really hoping for a Plattekill or another NE resort but that's great news for the people in those locations. Indy Pass is still one of the best deals in town. Just have to see how it fits into my winter when I start rough planning for it 4th of July weekend over some ice cold brews.


----------



## skimagic (Jun 22, 2021)

Eagle Pointe Utah was added out west plus another area in Iowa. 
 Eagle Point has a strange layout as it was 2 separate areas, now connected by a one way runout trail.  it doesn't ski as the 1,500 verts listed.   Think of it as a Ski Sundown CT attached to a 500' foot version of Butternut.   210 inches of snow last season.   It maybe worth a quick  stop if your heading down to the St George /Zion area for some MTB or as a combo with brian head.


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 22, 2021)

skimagic said:


> Eagle Pointe Utah was added out west plus another area in Iowa.
> Eagle Point has a strange layout as it was 2 separate areas, now connected by a one way runout trail.  it doesn't ski as the 1,500 verts listed.   Think of it as a Ski Sundown CT attached to a 500' foot version of Butternut.   210 inches of snow last season.   It maybe worth a quick  stop if your heading down to the St George /Zion area for some MTB or as a combo with brian head.


Kind of puzzled by the one in Iowa but I guess it adds to their midwest roster. Sundown Mountain Iowa: 475 vertical feet, ugh. I guess when you are in Iowa you take what you can get.


----------



## Zand (Jun 22, 2021)

I didn't know there were any hills that big in Iowa. Lol


----------



## Quietman (Jun 22, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> Kind of puzzled by the one in Iowa but I guess it adds to their midwest roster. Sundown Mountain Iowa: 475 vertical feet, ugh. I guess when you are in Iowa you take what you can get.



I was born there, so I can have some fun with it!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 22, 2021)

Quietman said:


> I was born there, so I can have some fun with it!
> 
> View attachment 51741



Did you ski there? 

I've driven through Iowa and Nebraska lots and lots over the years. Most people don't care for it but something about I liked. I've even camped and road MTB a couple times. Switchgrass in Western Kansas was super fun and stunningly beautiful. Also camped at a state campground along the river (Platte?) and relaxed for a couple days. The whole scene is really chill and everyone for the most part was real friendly.


----------



## Quietman (Jun 22, 2021)

Nope, learned to ski at Mt Abram after my parents moved to the east coast.  While I miss the midwest, I love living in NH!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 22, 2021)

Quietman said:


> Nope, learned to ski at Mt Abram after my parents moved to the east coast.  While I miss the midwest, I love living in NH!


Oh yeah I would definitely pick NH for living.


----------



## urungus (Jul 1, 2021)

Indy Add-on passes are finally on sale today for season pass holders of one of the member resorts.
However my promo credit (for only using the pass 1 time this past season at Canon) was not accepted.  Seems that the code was only good for the regular Indy pass, not the add-on.  Wrote to their customer service email and they will be emailing me new code by tomorrow.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jul 1, 2021)

skimagic said:


> Eagle Pointe Utah was added out west plus another area in Iowa.
> Eagle Point has a strange layout as it was 2 separate areas, now connected by a one way runout trail.  it doesn't ski as the 1,500 verts listed.   Think of it as a Ski Sundown CT attached to a 500' foot version of Butternut.   210 inches of snow last season.   It maybe worth a quick  stop if your heading down to the St George /Zion area for some MTB or as a combo with brian head.


The north facing area has a good pitch to it and the back country just outside of the area is pretty darn amazing


----------



## skimagic (Jul 2, 2021)

raisingarizona said:


> The north facing area has a good pitch to it and the back country just outside of the area is pretty darn amazing


Yes , the high Tushar Range next to the resort looks awesome.  There are some back country yurts there.  I remember seeing guided tours by a one man outfit also.   It's worth checking out


----------



## urungus (Jul 3, 2021)

urungus said:


> Indy Add-on passes are finally on sale today for season pass holders of one of the member resorts.
> However my promo credit (for only using the pass 1 time this past season at Canon) was not accepted.  Seems that the code was only good for the regular Indy pass, not the add-on.  Wrote to their customer service email and they will be emailing me new code by tomorrow.



FYI, the new code worked and I was able to purchase my add-on pass.  But add-on passes will not be activated until proof of season pass is uploaded to their system, and they will not be able to accept any uploads until September 1.


----------



## skinowworklater (Jul 15, 2021)

Just read on Lift Blog (from Storm Skiing Journal and Podcast) that 4 new areas will be announced /added next Tuesday July 20!


----------



## Dickc (Jul 16, 2021)

_Get stoked for new resorts in Canada, California, New York, and Pennsylvania!_​







Keep an eye on your inbox this Tuesday for our biggest announcement of the summer. And if you want to be the first on your block to get the inside scoop on Indy Pass and other snow sports news, subscribe to our pals at the Storm Skiing Journal.


----------



## Killingtime (Jul 16, 2021)

I've had this pass for the last two years but have been on the fence for this coming season. Any guesses on NY? If its Platty I'm in. PA? Montage or Elk would be great but I'll guess Montage. They were the focus of a Storm Skiing Podcast which I thought was terrific. Either way its another score for the Northeast.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 17, 2021)

I had forgotten that Castle has been Indy from the start. Thought I had scooped them.   Really wondering what the AB and CA resorts are.


----------



## PAabe (Jul 17, 2021)

PA could be Montage but I would not be surprised if it is something like Tussey, Sawmill, Spring, or Mt. Pleasant.

Anywhere else would surprise me

Fingers crossed for Montage, I know Montage was interested in joining.  If they get on I will buy immediately.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 17, 2021)

Montage does seem like a good fit.  Their website proudly proclaims they are independently owned.   Been a while since I skied there.  Had no idea their Mon-Wed tix were so cheap.  Even if it's not them, think I'll try to visit this season.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 17, 2021)

My guess..

NY Holiday Mt 
PA Tussey
CA Snow Valley
AB Calgary Olympic Park


----------



## Zand (Jul 17, 2021)

Platty would be awesome but doubt that it'll be them based on past comments. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 20, 2021)

From there Facebook page:
""
Tomorrow we are announcing FOUR new Indy resorts! Last week, we gave some clues and now we'll narrow it down just a little bit further!   Here are the mountain ranges our new resorts are located in: 

Canadian Rockies 
San Bernardino
Adirondack
Poconos 

What resorts do you think they are? """


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 20, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> From there Facebook page:
> ""
> Tomorrow we are announcing FOUR new Indy resorts! Last week, we gave some clues and now we'll narrow it down just a little bit further!   Here are the mountain ranges our new resorts are located in:
> 
> ...


Ughhh....  That means still no Tahoe.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 20, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> From there Facebook page:
> ""
> Tomorrow we are announcing FOUR new Indy resorts! Last week, we gave some clues and now we'll narrow it down just a little bit further!   Here are the mountain ranges our new resorts are located in:
> 
> ...



Here are my eastern guesses...

For NY...Titus
For PA...Montage


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 20, 2021)

titus ny
marmot basin alberta
snow valley ca
montage pa

confirmed.


----------



## PAabe (Jul 20, 2021)

Oh baby its montage let's gooo!

Titus looks interesting too


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 20, 2021)

Despite the continued lack of Tahoe, these are good adds.  Marmot is on Powder Alliance as well. A proper big skiing mountain. I looked at a trip there when I had a LL pass.  Sooooo remote. 3.5 hours past Banff!  It was cheaper to get to Kiroro, Japan instead. 

Montage will obviously be a nice complement to Shawnee and adding the Scranton market will certainly boost Indy sales. 

Titus is a gem.  Decently sized, snowy, uncrowded.


----------



## PAabe (Jul 20, 2021)

Montage is especially valuable as a less- crowded weekend option,  and,  while the weekday $35 tickets are great,  it will be pretty nice to have the option of going there on a weekend without having to shell out like $80.

This is definitely game-changing for Indy pass in the mid-atlantic, having somewhere close by with reliable snowmaking and legit expert terrain

Hopefully this is good for Montage too. If they can continue to increase business enough in the coming years to justify upgrading long haul and cuting a full vert blue that'd be sick


----------



## trackbiker (Jul 20, 2021)

Montage is less than 2 hrs. from Greek Peak. The Indy Pass will entice Philly and NYC people to drive past the Pocono areas which has always been a problem for them.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 21, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> titus ny
> marmot basin alberta
> snow valley ca
> montage pa
> ...



Marmot is 7.5 hours from the next closest Indy Pass resort.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 21, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Marmot is 7.5 hours from the next closest Indy Pass resort.


Yeah, Marmot is so far from everything else I actually skied there 2 days in a row!


----------



## abc (Jul 21, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Marmot is 7.5 hours from the next closest Indy Pass resort.


On the other hand, that's 7.5 hours of glorious scenery you'll be driving through!


----------



## shpride (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 22, 2021)

abc said:


> On the other hand, that's 7.5 hours of glorious scenery you'll be driving through!



contrarian perspective!  That is true though.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 22, 2021)

i think marmot is mostly a play to try and get some sales out of Edmonton. pretty dang remote to travel to.


----------



## abc (Jul 22, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> contrarian perspective!  That is true though.


I would argue it's far from a "contrarian" view. The whole idea of the Indy pass is to get people out of their "usual" same old same old destinations. As such, spending time driving the most beautiful stretch of highway in North America is quite inline with that particular perspective.

I never said it's not a long drive. Just there's more to it than "getting there". Instead of trying to race to the next resort after the lift closes in the previous resort, this is one transfer that should be done during the day light, and taken slower.

I'm not arguing for argument sake. But there's more to road trip than just getting there. The Indy collection is especially so.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 23, 2021)

abc said:


> I would argue it's far from a "contrarian" view. The whole idea of the Indy pass is to get people out of their "usual" same old same old destinations. As such, spending time driving the most beautiful stretch of highway in North America is quite inline with that particular perspective.
> 
> I never said it's not a long drive. Just there's more to it than "getting there". Instead of trying to race to the next resort after the lift closes in the previous resort, this is one transfer that should be done during the day light, and taken slower.
> 
> I'm not arguing for argument sake. But there's more to road trip than just getting there. The Indy collection is especially so.



Hey my wife and I drove cross country to go skiing in Colorado so I know about road trips and I get that perspective.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Aug 6, 2021)

Four more ski areas to be announced Tuesday Aug 10 per Storm Skiing Blog


----------



## Mum skier (Aug 6, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> Four more ski areas to be announced Tuesday Aug 10 per Storm Skiing Blog


Come on Tenney Mountain, you can do it.....


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Aug 6, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> Come on Tenney Mountain, you can do it.....


I just want Tenney to be open this season.
Hoping Indy will give us some hints to get the guesses going.


----------



## p_levert (Aug 6, 2021)

Hope we get some clues like last time.  It was fun guessing.

Assuming we don't have any clues, a good place to start is the Cooper ski areas, minus the CO resorts.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 6, 2021)

Still hoping for one or two of the Eastern Townships areas


----------



## raisingarizona (Aug 6, 2021)

abc said:


> I would argue it's far from a "contrarian" view. The whole idea of the Indy pass is to get people out of their "usual" same old same old destinations. As such, spending time driving the most beautiful stretch of highway in North America is quite inline with that particular perspective.
> 
> I never said it's not a long drive. Just there's more to it than "getting there". Instead of trying to race to the next resort after the lift closes in the previous resort, this is one transfer that should be done during the day light, and taken slower.
> 
> I'm not arguing for argument sake. But there's more to road trip than just getting there. The Indy collection is especially so.


It’s often about the journey, not the destination. That’s a style I definitely admire.


----------



## Zand (Aug 6, 2021)

MRG, Smuggs, Plattekill, Targhee

Oh wait... I can't pick the four myself? Damn.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 6, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> I just want Tenney to be open this season.
> Hoping Indy will give us some hints to get the guesses going.



Without some pretty big hints I don't think you'll be able to guess.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 6, 2021)

Zand said:


> MRG, Smuggs, Plattekill, Targhee


----------



## p_levert (Aug 6, 2021)

Broadly speaking, there's two types of areas on the Indy pass (according to Doug Fish interview).  First is the low budget operations that are happy to net $40 or $50 for a lift ticket.  Then there are the ski areas that believe that they have a great product, but it's hard to get people to give it a try.  So a deep reduction in price is worthwhile as a marketing investment.

So for a cheapo area that is happy with $40, I will go with Tussey by State College PA.  For a "marketing" area, I will go with Laurel Mtn by Pittsburgh.

Both of these areas are on the Ski Cooper pass.


----------



## PAabe (Aug 6, 2021)

Laurel Mountain is one of the better ski areas in PA imo.  Pretty cool place.  They just reopened recently back from the dead.  They get more natural snow there than anywhere else in PA, it has great glades and natural snow trails, as well as one of the steepest trails in the east.  Oldest ski area in PA I believe also.  Very laid back vibes and recently had a lot of investment from Nutting the 7 Springs/Hidden Valley/Pittsburg Pirates/newspaper guy.  Great XC skiing in the area.

If you take a look at the Indy map and try to pick a place in a new geographic area, Mt. Pleasant, Ski Sawmill, or Spring Mount could be possibilities.


----------



## p_levert (Aug 7, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Laurel Mountain is one of the better ski areas in PA imo.  Pretty cool place.  They just reopened recently back from the dead.  They get more natural snow there than anywhere else in PA, it has great glades and natural snow trails, as well as one of the steepest trails in the east.  Oldest ski area in PA I believe also.  Very laid back vibes and recently had a lot of investment from Nutting the 7 Springs/Hidden Valley/Pittsburg Pirates/newspaper guy.  Great XC skiing in the area.
> 
> If you take a look at the Indy map and try to pick a place in a new geographic area, Mt. Pleasant, Ski Sawmill, or Spring Mount could be possibilities.


Mt. Pleasant, Ski Sawmill and Spring Mount definitely fall into the "happy to net $40 or $50 for a lift ticket" category  

So you have actually been to Laurel?  Nice.  When you say great glades, I only see one glade on the trail map.  Are there other unmarked glades?  The place does seem kind of small.  I know the vertical is good, but there only seem to be about 6 ways down and only one chairlift.  Comments?


----------



## p_levert (Aug 7, 2021)

Laurel Mtn aerial photo:



			http://www.skilaurelmountain.com/photos/newaerial.jpg


----------



## PAabe (Aug 7, 2021)

There is only one glade on the map but I was there last year and it was possible to ski just about anywhere that would get you back to the lift - lots of untracked powder to be had.  Somebody did a pretty good job cleaning up the trees.

It definitely looks small on the map and I dont think I would drive out there if they didnt have good natural cover but I really had a good time the day I was there.  I probably did 2/3 of the runs down either Wilcat or the trees.  If you were doing overnight you could xc/backcountry one day or also stop by 7 springs or blue knob in the area.  Very pretty area especially after a snowfall.  There is lots of info on Laurel and nearby areas on the DCski.com forums

While I'm at it, Spring Mount is a pretty wacky place just outside Philadelphia.  Ski patrol chilling in lawn chairs at the top of the bump, Halloween decorations everywhere, a very '60s German themed lodge, ancient Hall doubles running on gas drive just about held together by duct tape - skiing isn't great to say the least but an interesting place anyway...

Tussey is the Penn State party hill and Sawmill is really is the middle of nowhere


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Aug 7, 2021)

FB teaser says there's a new country with the new resorts. Masella, Spain?  Kiroro, Japan?


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Aug 7, 2021)

Japan it is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424180640606343171


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice. 4 Japanese resorts.  From the websites, looks like 3 are truly "Indy style" small scale places. Tazawako looks to be a Waterville Valley type of lift served place, but with cat access to some sweet looking sidecountry.    Now, what are the odds Japan lets American visitors in this winter????


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Aug 8, 2021)

Shimokura, Geto Kogan, Tazawako and Okunakayama..... nice, the Tohoku powder tour!


https://www.japanskitours.com/indy-packages.html


----------



## Harvey (Aug 10, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> FB teaser says there's a new country with the new resorts. Masella, Spain?  Kiroro, Japan?


Good Guess!


----------



## PAabe (Aug 17, 2021)

Any thoughts on which eastern Indy areas typically have decent early season skiing, like pre Christmas?  Bolton Valley and Jay Peak or not really?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 17, 2021)

I skied Jay Peak the 2nd weekend of December and the place was damn near 100% open with shin deep snow everywhere in the trees.  I've also seen that they have like 1 or 2 runs open that same time of year.   Can't speak to Bolton's early season prowess.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 17, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Any thoughts on which eastern Indy areas typically have decent early season skiing, like pre Christmas?  Bolton Valley and Jay Peak or not really?


If things are dry in the natural snow dept cannon is pretty aggressive with the snowmaking these days believe it or not


----------



## Zand (Aug 17, 2021)

Don't count on Jay early season unless they get natural right from the get go. Been there a couple times in early December with only Jet open and it was a pretty terrifying experience. Can't speak for Bolton. Cannon does decent early season, especially the past few years.

I've always said why bother driving that far if it's all snowmaking terrain anyway. If there isn't good natural snow, you might as well kill off some days at local areas. Berkshire East has gotten pretty good with early season. I think Pats does pretty good too. But definitely don't waste your Jay days skiing their WROD. Obviously if they get good early season snow then my point is moot.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 17, 2021)

i find booking a speific mountain in Vermont way in advance is always a foolish game. if I know I am going to be skiing but am not sure exactly where, I get a room in rutland or montpelier so I can ski anywhere. most people don't want to drive >1 hour each way to ski each day of a trip. i don't mind. i like it. i put my boots on the full blast floor heater and drink coffee and smoke pot and listen to a podcast. i also wake up around 6 am no matter what so that works for me

maybe also book a room around manchester to put soVT in the mix, so long as the hotel is free to book and free to cancel til late in the game.


----------



## PAabe (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks for the advice - If the weather is cooperative I've got some time the week before Christmas to maybe head north.  I like the montpelier idea, don't mind driving and listening to my tunes, not sure how popular that idea would be with others.

Definitely need to hold out to get an idea of the conditions I guess.  Places by me might not even be open yet.


----------



## abc (Aug 19, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i find booking a speific mountain in Vermont way in advance is always a foolish game


Same here. 

Also for pre-Christmas, there’s no reason to “book” whatsoever! There’s so much available you might just walk up!

(I’ve been doing that, up to Christmas eve!)


----------



## PAabe (Aug 25, 2021)

Just bought the pass on one of the hottest days of the year...

Slightly annoyed that the $9 pass fee was not included in the advertised price (I know big whoop) but otherwise very excited to ski these places.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Aug 25, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Just bought the pass on one of the hottest days of the year...
> 
> Slightly annoyed that the $9 pass fee was not included in the advertised price (I know big whoop) but otherwise very excited to ski these places.


Yeah really obnoxious. I expect that crap from Ticketmaster, not a company marketing independent ski resort passes.


----------



## machski (Aug 26, 2021)

crystalmountainskier said:


> Yeah really obnoxious. I expect that crap from Ticketmaster, not a company marketing independent ski resort passes.


Well, if it was ticketmaster, it would have been like $59 vs the pass price, at a minimum!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 26, 2021)

there is nothing at all obnoxious about this extremely fairly priced product administered by a tiny and dedicated team charging a reasonable service fee. get a grip and pick your battles.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 26, 2021)

Just put it in the price and then no one would care.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 27, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Just put it in the price and then no one would care.


I would appreciate the transparency of making it separate.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 27, 2021)

JimG. said:


> I would appreciate the transparency of making it separate.


Why? The whole thing is going to them anyway right? It would be like Walmart charging you a separate service charge because they are selling someone else’s product.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 27, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Why? The whole thing is going to them anyway right?


Maybe they have to pay a third party to host the website or process the transaction. Personally $9 extra for an extremely good deal isn’t a problem and any money of mine not going to Vail is a plus. For complete transparency they could say $189+$9 service fee though I suppose.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 27, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Why? The whole thing is going to them anyway right? It would be like Walmart charging you a separate service charge because they are selling someone else’s product.



the money is going to them but I assume they hold it and then remit most of it to the partner mountains based on usage. the service fee keeps the lights on and maybe lets them put a well earned dollar in their pocket. its an absurd thing to complain about. the indy pass and magic are both above reproach in this current ski world.


----------



## p_levert (Aug 27, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the money is going to them but I assume they hold it and then remit most of it to the partner mountains based on usage. the service fee keeps the lights on and maybe lets them put a well earned dollar in their pocket. its an absurd thing to complain about. the indy pass and magic are both above reproach in this current ski world.


It's a totally reasonable thing to complain about it.  We all agree that Indy is a good deal and we want the company to succeed.  But Mickey Mouse fees are annoying and total transparency is best.  If there is an extra transaction fee of some sort, just build it into the price, as stated by others.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## PAabe (Aug 27, 2021)

They are taking like 25% cut of indy pass price for admin costs like website and advertising according to storm skiing so that is partially why I thought the additional service fee was odd

Just include it in the advertised price, I have no problem with the amount I spent on the product


----------



## machski (Aug 29, 2021)

While it isn't totally the norm in skiing, other resorts/skiing products have transaction fees separate from the product cost.  Cannon required pre purchased lift tickets last year but they sure as heck didn't waive the additional $1.50 online transaction fee on top of the ticket price.  That's at least one example, K was charging you the VT sales tax on top of their pass/ticket prices rather than baking it in which was a change from decade plus past.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 29, 2021)

My only point is really that if the Indy pass is such a great deal is $9 really an issue?


----------



## Zand (Aug 30, 2021)

If you guys keep bitching this much, Indy Pass will be sold to Ticketmaster and they'll charge $40 service fees plus $5 for a "delivery" fee to email it to you.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 30, 2021)

I know right?  You get an affordable pass that gives you access to non-corporate owned ski areas and are bitching about a $9 fee.


----------



## PAabe (Aug 30, 2021)

I apologize for bringing it up

Very excited to ski the indy places
and it was too darn hot this past week - ready for it to cool down a bit


----------



## abc (Aug 30, 2021)

JimG. said:


> My only point is really that if the Indy pass is such a great deal is $9 really an issue?


He's got a legit complain. It isn't the pass price itself. It's about truth in advertisement.

The $9 fee would have put the pass price over that psychological $x99 mark! So why not advertise $208 or $308 or what not? Would that be too discouraging to enough number of people that they won't buy it?  

Do they think skiers are that stupid? Or are skiers really that stupid in reality?

(I've bought event tickets that includes "processing fees". But often times, the fees are only charged once regardless how many tickets I'm buying. So the "price of product" is x, not x+$9 for EACH ticket.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Aug 30, 2021)

Saddleback reduced their blackout dates significantly.  Good news for those wanting to use their Indy days there.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Sep 2, 2021)

abc said:


> He's got a legit complain. It isn't the pass price itself. It's about truth in advertisement.
> 
> The $9 fee would have put the pass price over that psychological $x99 mark! So why not advertise $208 or $308 or what not? Would that be too discouraging to enough number of people that they won't buy it?
> 
> ...


Lift tickets include state taxes and not broken out separately.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 2, 2021)

and ticketmaster has always and forever charged their venue fee, processing fee, fuck you in the ass fee, on each individual ticket, not on the total of the transaction.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 2, 2021)

@KustyTheKlown How is your neighborhood, was the flooding bad?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 2, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> @KustyTheKlown How is your neighborhood, was the flooding bad?



i live in brooklyn heights, which is a big hill, and I am on the northernmost block of the heights which is the top of the hill, so everything flows away from my house. 

we live in a sunken ground floor apartment in a brownstone, so you do need to walk down about 5 steps from the sidewalk to access our entry foyer and door, and there's a drain pipe in the foyer. many months ago that drain pipe backed up in a heavy rain and our foyer filled and I spent a day shop-vac'ing water away from our door while the plumbers figured it out. a tree root breached the drain pipe and sent the water back. thankfully that was fixed months ago. it would have been fucked if that problem came up last night, especially since our landlords are away for the summer.

i slept thru most of it, woke up and went to work. my subway stations and path station were fine. train was a little more crowded than usual because the C is suspended so everyone on the blue line was taking the A. i got to work and am one of two people who actually showed up today. my CEO is the other, and he said he passed at least 30 abandoned cars driving to jersey city from the jersey burbs. 

wild videos of the subway system but my station was unscathed.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 2, 2021)

Crazy shit, good thing your place was okay. Hopefully communities can come together and cleanup like with Sandy.


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 2, 2021)

Picked up two Indy's on the 31st. Normally I'd be a little annoyed by the added fees but this thing is still so inexpensive I really didn't care. I know I will get more than my money's worth, which is difficult to say about a lot of things these days.


----------



## abc (Sep 8, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> he said he passed at least 30 abandoned cars driving to jersey city from the jersey burbs.


The other day, I passed a flat bed tow truck with a car on it. Grass sticking out from the radiator grill and mud packed the wheel well! Looking rather funny at first. I bet it was one of those cars...


----------



## Dickc (Sep 24, 2021)

New email from the Indy Pass:

*Are you ready for #80?*​

*We can't resist teasing our big announcement coming next Tuesday, September 28th. We promise you'll be the first to hear who's joining the Indy Revolution from Canada and the Midwest bringing our total partnerships to 80 resorts!*​


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 24, 2021)

Grouse please!


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 24, 2021)

Anything Northeast please!


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 24, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> Anything Northeast please!


Guess it could be a Northeast Canada.  Owls Head always seems to be involved in things like this.


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 24, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> Guess it could be a Northeast Canada.  Owls Head always seems to be involved in things like this.


Ha thats what I get for speed reading. Midwest and Canada this time. Time to start planning trips


----------



## Dickc (Sep 28, 2021)

Todays email:

_The Rock Snowpark - Seven Oaks
Sovereign Lake - Manning Park_​ *America's heartland joins Canada's Cascades and Rocky Mountains on the Indy Pass*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 28, 2021)

swing and a miss


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 28, 2021)

Manning is nice, maybe the least crowded powder day ever.  There's almost nothing around there.

Slight chance I might actually use the Rock Snowpark.  Was really hoping for Grouse though,  Thought I had a chance since they were always on the Descente passport.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Sep 28, 2021)

The Rock is a fun little night ski when work takes me to WI. Not sure I've ever heard of Manning Park, but it looks fun.  Nice additions.


----------



## p_levert (Sep 29, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> The Rock is a fun little night ski when work takes me to WI. Not sure I've ever heard of Manning Park, but it looks fun.  Nice additions.


Glad someone is pleased about the Rock Snowpark, but it isn't me.

Actually, what's cool about the Rock is the owner, who bought his first ski area at the age of 22, fresh out of college (why didn't I do that?).  It's a fun story about following your passion:









						How to Buy a Ski Resort at Age 22
					

Rick Schmitz was an inexperienced 22-year-old with no money when he acquired a run-down ski resort and turned it around.




					acquiringminds.co


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 17, 2021)

Anyone think any Indy Pass places in PA, NY, MA, VT could be open by Nov 21. Which are most likely? 

I know some Epic places are.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 17, 2021)

No for PA for epic or Indy.


----------



## slatham (Oct 17, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Anyone think any Indy Pass places in PA, NY, MA, VT could be open by Nov 21. Which are most likely?
> 
> I know some Epic places are.


I think that would require very unusual November cold and snow. Best shot is Jay, Cannon, Waterville or Saddleback. Although I don’t know what their early season policies are. Some areas won’t open until Thanksgiving, regardless of snow.


----------



## Zand (Oct 17, 2021)

Waterville would be the best bet I'd think.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2021)

slatham said:


> I think that would require very unusual November cold and snow. Best shot is Jay, Cannon, Waterville or Saddleback. Although I don’t know what their early season policies are. Some areas won’t open until Thanksgiving, regardless of snow.


Cannon opens day after thanksgiving never before.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 19, 2021)

Do kids need a photo ID to use Indy or will parents ID suffice?


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 19, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Do kids need a photo ID to use Indy or will parents ID suffice?


Never needed one for my kids, they were 9 last year.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 19, 2021)

this is really great. good job to all involved. 



			https://tgrtv.tetongravity.com/apps/2645/108739/162037/32816199


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> this is really great. good job to all involved.
> 
> 
> 
> https://tgrtv.tetongravity.com/apps/2645/108739/162037/32816199



Really, really great

Catch the one very obvious video editing screw up?   Not judging or being critical.  Just a "Waaiiitt a minute" moment I had watching.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Really, really great
> 
> Catch the one very obvious video editing screw up?   Not judging or being critical.  Just a "Waaiiitt a minute" moment I had watching.



They were doing a segment on magic and showed some other red chair - I think?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> They were doing a segment on magic and showed some other red chair - I think?



You got it.  Briefly they showed the red summit double from Black NH in that segment


----------



## urungus (Oct 20, 2021)

Cool, I was wondering when it was going to come out.  Awesome to see Berkshire East local legend Charlie showing off his moves.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2021)

Win Indy pass:

⛷INDY PASS GIVEAWAY To celebrate In Pursuit of Soul, Indy Pass and TGR have partnered to give away an Indy Pass! Win the chance to rip & shred at 80+ independent ski resorts across the country and Japan! Visit the @tetongravity Instagram and enter through their giveaway post. 
GIVEAWAY ENDS 11/10/21! Winners will be DM'd on Instagram. Giveaway not affiliated or sponsored by Instagram.⁠
#indyrevolution #tgrsoul #indyskipass #tgrlivethedream


----------



## urungus (Dec 14, 2021)

Blacktail, MT just added








						Blacktail Mountain - Indy Pass
					

Blacktail Mountain is a unique top-down ski area located in the Rocky Mountains of Northwest Montana. The ski area offers over 1,000 acres of terrain and 1,440 feet of vertical drop. North-facing slopes keep snow light and dry with amazing views of Flathead Lake and Glacier National Park...




					www.indyskipass.com
				



https://blacktailmountain.com/


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 14, 2021)

urungus said:


> Blacktail, MT just added
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like the views will be better than the terrain. Still glad to see more mountains being added, Spokane has a lot of viable Indy resorts around it.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 15, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Seems like the views will be better than the terrain. Still glad to see more mountains being added, Spokane has a lot of viable Indy resorts around it.


I recall they had a lot of bumps when I was there.  Being a bump lover I was not complaining.  We actually had a much better day there than at Whitefish, but that was just a weather timing thing.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 6, 2022)

Per Storm Skiing Blog, Indy set  to announce a CO resort next Tuesday Feb 15th!  Let the guesses begin.  I'll start. Granby Ranch or maybe Sunlight.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 8, 2022)

Sunlight would be pretty rad


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Feb 15, 2022)

Sunlight it is!!!


----------



## Dickc (Feb 15, 2022)

*Welcome to the Family*​






We're proud to announce the first resort in Colorado to join the Indy Pass is Sunlight Mountain Resort coming aboard immediately through next season with no blackout dates.

Sunlight Mountain Resort is located in the heart of Colorado ski country tucked between Vail and Aspen. At Sunlight, you'll park for free, walk to the lifts, and never stand in a lift line. And without the big crowds, the powder lasts for days. All 72 trails lead right back to the lodge where you can stow your gear, meet your family and friends, and get something hot and delicious at the grill.


“The entire team here at Sunlight is excited to join the Indy Pass family of independent ski areas and we can’t wait for you to come and enjoy a two-day taste test. We’re confident you'll enjoy spreading out on our 730 acres served up the old-school Rocky Mountain way,” said Sunlight's Troy Hawks.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 15, 2022)

that's cool

i'm stoked to use indy on a trip outside the northeast this week. i am skiing mission ridge and 49 degrees north Washington, and silver mountain Idaho. plus schweitzer on my ikon. depending on how snow falls and how the roads are, white pass washington, red mountain bc, whitefish Montana, lost trail Montana are all potential wildcards.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 15, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> that's cool
> 
> i'm stoked to use indy on a trip outside the northeast this week. i am skiing mission ridge and 49 degrees north Washington, and silver mountain Idaho. plus schweitzer on my ikon. depending on how snow falls and how the roads are, white pass washington, red mountain bc, whitefish Montana, lost trail Montana are all potential wildcards.


Blacktail would also be an Indy option now.  It's right near Whitefish. I remember they had lots of nicely shaped bumps when I was there.  Pleasant surprise.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 15, 2022)

I spent a memorable week in Whitefish with some locals that are much better skiers than I am.  Lots of terrain there.  See if you can hook up with some folks to show you the terrain off the backside.  It's a hike back from there (or thumb a ride on a snowmobile) but incredible stuff.  Also check out ski joring in town.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 15, 2022)

yoooo got to get back there sometime now.  awesome


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 23, 2022)

Indy spring pass


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 2, 2022)

2022/23 rates


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2022)

10% discount for returning passholders and no price increase is nice

the indy passholders facebook group is full of whiny fucking morons who don't know how to read blackout dates or pass terms.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 10% discount for returning passholders and no price increase is nice
> 
> the indy passholders facebook group is full of whiny fucking morons who don't know how to read blackout dates or pass terms.


That group is full of gapers.
My one complaint is that you can’t use that discount if you are getting the add-on pass (same thing last year) so its kind of in bad faith to call it a discount for all when they have it expire before you could use it, not a huge deal though. 
Glad there’s no price increase, will be getting it as an add-on again next year.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 2, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> That group is full of gapers.
> My one complaint is that you can’t use that discount if you are getting the add-on pass (same thing last year) so its kind of in bad faith to call it a discount for all when they have it expire before you could use it, not a huge deal though.
> Glad there’s no price increase, will be getting it as an add-on again next year.


I am not sure I understand about not being able to use discount if you get Add On Pass. If you get the pass you are adding on to before discount expires, can you use it? Or does it not apply to add on passes at all?


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I am not sure I understand about not being able to use discount if you get Add On Pass. If you get the pass you are adding on to before discount expires, can you use it? Or does it not apply to add on passes at all?


Looking back at least years pass I may be misremembering. Either way it’s ~$18 so no big deal.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 2, 2022)

I was honestly pretty surprised to see that they not only are keeping the price the same, but are offering several different discounts to most people - With most other products inflating in price quite a bit I would expect day ticket prices to go up and cost/utility working out even better than this year

However with the amount of driving to hit Indy places for me personally it doesn't work out as nicely as it first seems if gas is at $4/gallon.  Gas has been the biggest expense by far this year.  Need to get an electric car I guess.


----------



## kancamagus (Mar 3, 2022)

PAabe said:


> I was honestly pretty surprised to see that they not only are keeping the price the same, but are offering several different discounts to most people - With most other products inflating in price quite a bit I would expect day ticket prices to go up and cost/utility working out even better than this year
> 
> However with the amount of driving to hit Indy places for me personally it doesn't work out as nicely as it first seems if gas is at $4/gallon.  Gas has been the biggest expense by far this year.  Need to get an electric car I guess.


Even with cheaper Costco gas, I’ve crossed into the four figure range for gas expenses this season. Once there is a reasonably priced electric pickup that can get 400 ish miles of range, I’m trading in. That would enable a max reasonable length day trip of about 150 miles each way without having to stop to recharge along the way regardless of outside temps. I know for most stuff twenty minutes on a fast charger isn’t bad most of the time, but on those bell to bell long drive day trip days I want (need) every minute of sleep I can get.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 3, 2022)

PAabe said:


> I was honestly pretty surprised to see that they not only are keeping the price the same, but are offering several different discounts to most people - With most other products inflating in price quite a bit I would expect day ticket prices to go up and cost/utility working out even better than this year
> 
> However with the amount of driving to hit Indy places for me personally it doesn't work out as nicely as it first seems if gas is at $4/gallon.  Gas has been the biggest expense by far this year.  Need to get an electric car I guess.


The cost of travel isn't to me an argument to forego Indy's great deal, as I will always want to travel on vacation weeks and long weekends, and Indy crowds are more bearable during these times as well.

It is an argument to couple it with a more local pass, perhaps as an Add On to Montage for PA/NJ skiers - so there is a good more local option for 2 day weekends, as well as making Montage and option during the holiday Blackouts.

Another approach to minimizing always needing to go to far places could be coupling Indy with a more local "frequent skier card" program.

But really any regular ski habit is going to burn lots of gas unless one moves close to a place and gets a season pass. The next best way to optimize ski day to gas ratio is to spend more on hotels so one makes more multi day trips and fewer day trips. But that won't save $ - just gas.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 3, 2022)

i'll get ikon again, and probably shoot for another trip to somewhere a little off the path like schweitzer, or red, or revelstoke, but it's interesting to me that i have more days on indy + magic sunday pass this year than on my ikon. indy alone, even with the +, isn't enough for me, but its become my dominant pass where it was the supplement previously


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm tempted, but tend to buy one unlimited pass per season and stick with it. The Indy Pass two day limit just doesn't feel like enough skiing. Can you even get single night Saturday hotel stays anymore? Which means constant day trips, risking falling asleep behind the wheel sweaty, chilled and unshowered after a full day of skiing. And just when you might have figured out where some of the good trails are at the new mountain, you're forced to move on to yet another new and far away place. The fear is you might really like a place, and then are stuck waiting for the entire season, until you get another two days all the way until next season. Seems better for "I only ski a few runs, twice a year anyway" casual skiers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2022)

Teleskier said:


> I'm tempted, but tend to buy one unlimited pass per season and stick with it. The Indy Pass two day limit just doesn't feel like enough skiing. Can you even get single night Saturday hotel stays anymore? Which means constant day trips, risking falling asleep behind the wheel sweaty, chilled and unshowered after a full day of skiing. And just when you might have figured out where some of the good trails are at the new mountain, you're forced to move on to yet another new and far away place. The fear is you might really like a place, and then are stuck waiting for the entire season, until you get another two days all the way until next season. Seems better for "I only ski a few runs, twice a year anyway" casual skiers.



You can buy multiple Indy passes if you want and grab 4 days everywhere instead of 2.   Basically $700 for no black outs and four days at participating mountains.  Still a great deal.  I'd probably do that if my kids weren't involved in seasonal programs at Gunstock.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 3, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> You can buy multiple Indy passes if you want and grab 4 days everywhere instead of 2.   Basically $700 for no black outs and four days at participating mountains.  Still a great deal.  I'd probably do that if my kids weren't involved in seasonal programs at Gunstock.


I don't think you can. There is no card - it is stored by name and you need an ID. You could do so if you were a spy with documents for a secret identity.


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 3, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> You can buy multiple Indy passes if you want and grab 4 days everywhere instead of 2.   Basically $700 for no black outs and four days at participating mountains.  Still a great deal.  I'd probably do that if my kids weren't involved in seasonal programs at Gunstock.


I hadn't thought of that... good tip! That might make it a lot closer to an unlimited pass for many.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I don't think you can. There is no card - it is stored by name and you need an ID. You could do so if you were a spy with documents for a secret identity.



A friend emailed them and they said you could buy multiple.  I imagine they have a way of figuring it out because some folks are likely to buy Indy Spring on top of their regular Indy.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 3, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> A friend emailed them and they said you could buy multiple.  I imagine they have a way of figuring it out because some folks are likely to buy Indy Spring on top of their regular Indy.


Actually their website states the opposite. Unless your friend actually managed to buy more than one pass under the same name I believe he misunderstood


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2022)

kancamagus said:


> Even with cheaper Costco gas, I’ve crossed into the four figure range for gas expenses this season. Once there is a reasonably priced electric pickup that can get 400 ish miles of range, I’m trading in.



Just be sure you do a full cost analysis first depending upon what you buy.  We're still at a point where electric cars are more expensive even factoring in gas savings and/or a point where you'll need to at least own it 7, 8, 9, 10 years depending on model to hit your breakeven.  That said, yes, EV are the future & there aint no stopping it.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 3, 2022)

I am pretty sure Doug Fish himself was encouraging people to buy multiple Indy passes


----------



## PAabe (Mar 3, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I am not sure I understand about not being able to use discount if you get Add On Pass. If you get the pass you are adding on to before discount expires, can you use it? Or does it not apply to add on passes at all?


If I were to ski Roundtop or Bear Creek regularly they are 45min vs 2hr for Montage/Shawnee/Blue Knob.  Even farther for Greek Peak and others.

The issue is Bear Creek gets old after about 1 visit and is always packed, and Roundtop is owned by Vail who I would rather not give my money

However I understand Roundtop has not been nearly as bad as most epic places and it is a nice hill.  Also, vail will now have hidden valley and Laurel mountain somewhat near me which are, or at least have been, cool low key places to ski.  Laurel Mountain has really nice and consistent (for PA) cross country trails too.  If Vail gets their act together I would consider getting a pass the following year despite my conscience.

But no matter what pass you get it seems like your friends and the snow always want to go somewhere else.

I might not even get a pass next year for all these reasons, additionally, I am getting a new job that I am not sure of my schedule, and I would like to try to increase my xc:downhill ratio.  Day tickets have not yet hit insane levels at most of the places I like to ski in PA, especially if you go at night.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 3, 2022)

I went with the Indy for my first season back East this year, along with a pass to Dartmouth Skiway. Total change in pace from the Jackson and megapass world I was in previously. Really been enjoying it. I did spring for a week out in Crested Butte end of March to scratch an itch. 

That said, I'll probably spring for the no blackout Indy+ as that is nice to have.

Favorite new place I've been so far is Suicide Six. Pretty awesome little place I've always just driven by and never given second thought to. Kinda bougie but still super fun hill and well run.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 3, 2022)

PAabe said:


> If I were to ski Roundtop or Bear Creek regularly they are 45min vs 2hr for Montage/Shawnee/Blue Knob.  Even farther for Greek Peak and others.
> 
> The issue is Bear Creek gets old after about 1 visit and is always packed, and Roundtop is owned by Vail who I would rather not give my money
> 
> ...


Yeah Roundtop is far less crowded than other Epic places on weekends and is pretty nice. For me it is the same distance as Montage, which is even less crowded and even nicer.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 3, 2022)

Teleskier said:


> I'm tempted, but tend to buy one unlimited pass per season and stick with it. The Indy Pass two day limit just doesn't feel like enough skiing. Can you even get single night Saturday hotel stays anymore? Which means constant day trips, risking falling asleep behind the wheel sweaty, chilled and unshowered after a full day of skiing. And just when you might have figured out where some of the good trails are at the new mountain, you're forced to move on to yet another new and far away place. The fear is you might really like a place, and then are stuck waiting for the entire season, until you get another two days all the way until next season. Seems better for "I only ski a few runs, twice a year anyway" casual skiers.


I stay in rutland Montpelier or Manchester on Saturday only almost every single weekend.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 3, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Yeah Roundtop is far less crowded than other Epic places on weekends and is pretty nice. For me it is the same distance as Montage, which is even less crowded and even nicer.


Current plan is to wait until fall/winter when I'm more sure of my schedule.
Might purchase Ski3 frequent skier card again.  That has worked out pretty well.
Might purchase WNEP ski card if they do that.  This year it was $119 for 1 of each Montage, Shawnee, Tussey, Big Bear, Sawmill, Swain.  I could hit all those except Swain pretty easily.  Less than half the price as Indy.
Supplement with day/night tickets to wherever myself or others want to go and with cross country.  It is nice to not worry about limiting yourself to places on the pass!

Then see about either getting an Indy Spring pass or purchase a different pass for the following year and use the spring skiing perk


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 3, 2022)

The one trick that could work for getting 4 indypass back to back days at one resort is as follows

1. Get IndyPass
2. Use all desired days except the one resort you want 4 consecutive days at on IndyPass
3. Get Spring IndyPass
4. Use 2 days at 4 day desired resort on IndyPass
5. Make first use of Spring IndyPass your 2 days at that 4 day desired resort.

I could see that working if one wanted to say get 4 consec days at a destination place like Powder Mt, Sunlight, or Jay in March


----------



## Zand (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm pretty much guaranteed to eat the passes I bought this year (I did finally secure 2 weeks off the 13th-27th so I can finally ski at least a little bit) as the Indy+Ikon was ~$1200 and I'll be very lucky to get to 12 days to break it down to $100 per day. This summer I intend on working on my mental and physical health, maybe looking for a new job, and maybe moving somewhere else. Rock bottom sucks, so whatever I have to do to make sure I don't get there again is what I'll do. I can't wait to finally get away for 2 weeks though... I plan on spending 10 of those days in Vermont and the other 4 parked on my ass watching March Madness.

I still plan on sticking to the same plan with passes next year and hopefully none of the trials and tribulations of this year will happen to me again. I've always found that about 7-8 days out west nearly pays off the Ikon, so I look at it that any eastern skiing I do on the Ikon is essentially free once I factor that in. Then having some days at Jay, Cannon, Saddleback, Magic, BEast, etc is icing on the cake.


----------



## Pez (Mar 4, 2022)

Hang in there man, it's been a rough few years.


----------



## urungus (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey Zand glad to hear you finally got some time off to go skiing, getting out on the slopes is a great escape.  Hope we will see one of your trip reports, I enjoy them.


----------



## Pez (Mar 5, 2022)

Speaking of Berk E, it was nice there today.  not crowded but a good healthy number of people.  conditions were good too.

hope you all got some today.


----------



## urungus (Apr 12, 2022)

*INDY GOES NORDIC!*



Hello and happy trails!

We are very excited to announce a major expansion into cross-country skiing that gives our passholders two trail passes to some of the best XC resorts in North America.

In addition, our new Indy XC Pass is on sale now for* $69* for adults and *$29* for kids 12-and-under providing two trail passes at each resort. 10% of the sale price will be donated to the Cross Country Ski Areas Association (CCSAA) a great champion of a sport that is exploding in popularity.

We welcome this passionate community of skiers and independent resorts to our coalition of lift-serving indies and dedicated downhillers. As far as we're concerned, the more people enjoying snow sports the better, and we're delighted to offer common ground (snow-covered that is) for all those who love sliding on the stuff.

Even if cross-country isn't your thing, I hope you'll spread the news that the Revolution also rides on skinny skis!

Stay Stoked!

Doug Fish







*Founding Cross Country Partners
Sovereign Lake Nordic Club, BC
High Point Cross Country Ski Center, NJ
JacksonXC, NH
Mapelag Resort, MN
White Grass Touring Center, WV
Waterville Valley Resorts, NH
Woodstock Nordic Center, VT*


----------



## urungus (Apr 12, 2022)

The way I read it, this will be included for free on traditional Indy Passes … pretty cool added perk


----------



## PAabe (Apr 12, 2022)

Pretty cool! Whitegrass and High Point being on changes my calculus a bit... might have to renew indy again


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2022)

I don't see anything on their website about XC.


----------



## urungus (Apr 13, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I don't see anything on their website about XC.











						Indy Pass Cross Country Resorts
					

Indy Pass has gone nordic! Indy Pass holders now receive two trail passes to some of the best XC resorts in North America. XC only Indy Passes are also available. Below are the Indy Pass XC skiing resorts. We’ll be adding resorts regularly, so check back soon for the current roster.




					www.indyskipass.com
				









						22/23 Indy XC Pass Pricing - Indy Pass
					

Indy Pass now offers a network of top cross country resorts from across North America. All Indy Pass holders will receive two trail passes at each resort in addition to their 2 days at downhill resorts. The information on this page is for Indy Pass XC only and does not include privileges at...




					www.indyskipass.com


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2022)

That's pretty cool!

With the 2 top tier center in NH and Woodstock in VT, that's 6 days of cross country for $69. Definitely well worth it alone.


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2022)

It's now a question of whether I want to spring the $259 for the alpine version. Which is just $190 over the Nordic only pass. 

Hmmm... Do I ski enough in the east to justify the $200?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 15, 2022)

abc said:


> It's now a question of whether I want to spring the $259 for the alpine version. Which is just $190 over the Nordic only pass.
> 
> Hmmm... Do I ski enough in the east to justify the $200?


I’d look at the Western resorts you could supplement a trip with.
PowMow for UT.
Few really good ones in WA and BC.
Marmot Basin as well.


----------



## PAabe (Apr 15, 2022)

Sunlight in CO


----------



## abc (Apr 16, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> I’d look at the Western resorts you could supplement a trip with.
> PowMow for UT.
> Few really good ones in WA and BC.
> Marmot Basin as well.


That's not enough to justify the $259. (Not sure even though it's only $190)

I'm not going to Marmot Basin. And there's no reason to go to WA or BC unless... 

Anyway, I'm not going all over the wide wide west just to visit one of those mountains. The only realistic mountains are in the east which I can much more easily visit.. But I don't know how much time I'll have in the east. Once substract the thaw and the dry spells, there aren't that many weekends before I head west. 

10 years ago, I had Mountain Collective. I loved the idea of skiing a bunch of different mountains for a couple days each. Then, MAX came along. 5 days each mountain. I never look back. Now, I'd rather spend 5-10 days in ONE MOUNTAIN!  Really know the nooks and crannies. Do multiple runs on the same trail, try different lines. Not going all over the place and only scratch the surface on each. 

So I use the mega passes only on a few mountains. This business of 2 days only on each mountain just doesn't appeal.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2022)

5 new ones, multiple regions, announced today at 11AM.  What's your guesses? I'll go with...

Hood Meadows
Grouse
MRG
Southington
Cooper


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> 5 new ones, multiple regions, announced today at 11AM.  What's your guesses? I'll go with...
> 
> Hood Meadows
> Grouse
> ...


Burke


----------



## Edd (Apr 27, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> 5 new ones, multiple regions, announced today at 11AM.  What's your guesses? I'll go with...
> 
> Hood Meadows
> Grouse
> ...


MRG would be great coupled with Bolton for a trip.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2022)

Mad River? No way.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2022)

Harvey said:


> Mad River? No way.


They sounded receptive to it in the past.  And is no doubt some wishful thinking on my part.  I'll "settle" for Burke though.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> They sounded receptive to it in the past.  And is no doubt some wishful thinking on my part.  I'll "settle" for Burke though.


I'd think they would want to blackout every weekend worth skiing. Could that actually work?


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2022)

Harvey said:


> I'd think they would want to blackout every weekend worth skiing. Could that actually work?


I guess it would with the Indy but not the Indy+.  So not sure.  It would definitely work for me.  I've never skied there on a weekend.


----------



## trackbiker (Apr 27, 2022)

Burke would be a great addition. I don't know why the receiver added Jay and left out Burke last year. Too close to each other for Indy? Berkshire East and Catamount  are both on Indy.


----------



## urungus (Apr 27, 2022)

trackbiker said:


> Burke would be a great addition. I don't know why the receiver added Jay and left out Burke last year. Too close to each other for Indy? Berkshire East and Catamount  are both on Indy.


Berkshire East and Catamount are significantly further away from each other (90 minute drive) than Burke and Jay (1 hour drive).  But Cannon-Black and Magic-Suicide 6 are both about an hour apart.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2022)

There are a number of places that are very close to each other.  I think that helps both of them in some cases.  Best example might be Brundage/Tamarack.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Apr 27, 2022)

Cannon and Waterville are only about 30-35 minutes apart. Not thinking that's a huge issue.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Apr 27, 2022)

Bluewood, Kelly Canyon, Sawmill added.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2022)

Well I went 0 for 5.  

Kelly had the darkest night skiing I've ever seen, good time though.  The line for the free hotdogs was far longer than the lift lines.  Easy place to hit after a day at Targhee.

Bluewood is very cool, but real far from everything else.  Has some nice tree skiing.

Have not been to Sawmill, good chance I'll get there next year.  Figured I would hit the Western PA Epic stuff, so that works out well.

2 more XC places, at least Rikert is in VT, so might be good from some folks here.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Apr 27, 2022)

Was in Idaho falls for work once and talked a couple of non-skiing colleagues into coming with me for night skiing. I assured them they could relax in the lodge woth a beer, maybe a nice dinner and some mountain scenery while I skied. I was completely unaware that it's a Mormon owned ski area.  No booze and the culinary offerings consisted of hot dogs and heat lamp pizza.  Those colleagues still give me grief about it


----------



## Edd (Apr 27, 2022)

Dang, Burke would have been nice.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2022)

trackbiker said:


> Burke would be a great addition. I don't know why the receiver added Jay and left out Burke last year. Too close to each other for Indy? Berkshire East and Catamount  are both on Indy.


This was Steve Wright's call not the receiver.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2022)

Edd said:


> Dang, Burke would have been nice.


Burke is all alone now and really needs to team up with another ski area as far as pass sales go imo.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Burke is all alone now and really needs to team up with another ski area as far as pass sales go imo.



Is that something that Burke Mountain Academy would necessarily want though?  Since when it gets down to it, that truly world class facility that BMA is certainly has some pull with how the mountain operates.

I suspect though that if many folks, who have never skied/ridden Burke before, got to do so at a time when the snow is good, that regardless of any potential affiliation, or lack thereof, with a multi resort pass, that they would definitely go back there and maybe even buy a day ticket a couple of times a year. Burke is truly a hiden gem, and I am guessing that there are plenty of Burke regulars who hope that it stays exactly that, a hidden gem


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Is that something that Burke Mountain Academy would necessarily want though?  Since when it gets down to it, that truly world class facility that BMA is certainly has some pull with how the mountain operates.
> 
> I suspect though that if many folks, who have never skied/ridden Burke before, got to do so at a time when the snow is good, that regardless of any potential affiliation, or lack thereof, with a multi resort pass, that they would definitely go back there and maybe even buy a day ticket a couple of times a year. Burke is truly a hiden gem, and I am guessing that there are plenty of Burke regulars who hope that it stays exactly that, a hidden gem


But historically that place has been on the brink of going under so many times. I don't see them going on epic ikon but as a standalone the place could use some more $$$$ I bet. 

Wmsp would actually be a good fit as that pass could add some value imo and it's not like the nh crowds are gonna completely overun the place. Indy would be a.good fit as well but maybe the numbers there would bring in more than they care to handle.

I agree the place is an absolute gem.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 27, 2022)

My dream for burke is acquisition by pacific resorts. The size and financial situation fits well with their portfolio. A joint pass with ragged would help fill beds on holiday weeks. Be good opportunity for summer/vacation week race programs.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 27, 2022)

thebigo said:


> My dream for burke is acquisition by pacific resorts. The size and financial situation fits well with their portfolio. A joint pass with ragged would help fill beds on holiday weeks. Be good opportunity for summer/vacation week race programs.


That's some operation they run down at Wisp, was very impressed.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Apr 27, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Was in Idaho falls for work once and talked a couple of non-skiing colleagues into coming with me for night skiing. I assured them they could relax in the lodge woth a beer, maybe a nice dinner and some mountain scenery while I skied. I was completely unaware that it's a Mormon owned ski area.  No booze and the culinary offerings consisted of hot dogs and heat lamp pizza.  Those colleagues still give me grief about it


Yeah many people don't realize the most heavily Mormon counties in the country are in East Idaho, not Utah. For years Kelly Canyon was closed on Sundays but that has changed.


----------



## RH29 (Apr 27, 2022)

Indy Pass will likely not add any more resorts in the east until someone leaves. I believe Doug Fish said this publicly. If Jay's new owner takes them off, then Burke (or maybe Smuggs, or MRG?) would be a replacement. Until then, they feel they've got enough resorts in the East and frankly they're right. 

Consider the setup they've got now, which is a mixture of daytrip options close to major metro areas (<2h30m drive)
DC: Bryce/Massanutten
Philly: Montage/Shawnee
NYC: Montage/Shawnee/Catamount/Mohawk
CT: Catamount/BEast/Mohawk/Magic
Boston: Pats/Waterville/BEast

And farther away, "destination" resorts (Greek Peak, Jay, Cannon, Saddleback).

It's a model that is obviously popular with skiers across the Northeast, and while I'd love even more growth, I'm sure they're scared of A, increasing the price too much and B, oversaturation of ski areas in a given region.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2022)

My plan next year is a weekend at saddleback and black
Day trips to Cannon, Waterville, Bolton, magic, BE
Live 5 minutes to pats
Then maybe a day at S6.
Then maybe a trip somewhere out west.
Also 4 days xcountry at Jackson and Waterville and maybe ricker


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 28, 2022)

RH29 said:


> Indy Pass will likely not add any more resorts in the east until someone leaves. I believe Doug Fish said this publicly. If Jay's new owner takes them off, then Burke (or maybe Smuggs, or MRG?) would be a replacement. Until then, they feel they've got enough resorts in the East and frankly they're right.
> 
> Consider the setup they've got now, which is a mixture of daytrip options close to major metro areas (<2h30m drive)
> DC: Bryce/Massanutten
> ...


Is Sawmill not in the East?


----------



## machski (May 1, 2022)

Looks like Bousquet has joined onto the pass.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (May 1, 2022)

machski said:


> Looks like Bousquet has joined onto the pass.


They haven't. Just a discount program for their passholders to buy one.


----------



## Edd (May 1, 2022)

Instagram alerted me that today Is the last to buy Indy with a payment plan so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 8, 2022)

Per StormSkiing, 6 new resorts coming online tuesday.  With a "twist".


----------



## Smellytele (May 8, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Per StormSkiing, 6 new resorts coming online tuesday.  With a "twist".


Hmmm? Twist


----------



## machski (May 8, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Hmmm? Twist


Maybe all X-C?


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 8, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Hmmm? Twist


Yeah... Reading the FB announcement, some folks think it's because Platty has a run named Twist. I'm rather more cynical and think it's more likely that it's a group of four resorts and the twist is you only get two days between  all of them.


----------



## machski (May 9, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Yeah... Reading the FB announcement, some folks think it's because Platty has a run named Twist. I'm rather more cynical and think it's more likely that it's a group of four resorts and the twist is you only get two days between  all of them.


IDK, if Indy starts doing this that could be the beginning of the end for that pass.  If it starts becoming a spider web of limitations/exceptions and carve outs, the ease and value drop as will use/acceptance by the consumer.  Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2022)

platty
mad
burke
gore
whiteface
smuggs

a boy can dream.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 9, 2022)

That would be amazing. 
Can’t really see Ski3 joining Indy unless it was two days combined at all resorts or something.
Platty would be a great addition Catskills need an Indy spot.
Smuggs and MRG would be great but Indy already has two resorts in NoVT so they might not be looking to add more.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2022)

i dont think MRG wants to participate. a few years ago i had companion 3 free tix to MRG bc i had a silverton season pass, and when i redeemed them they said they didn't like the program. had no upside for them. as a place that is serious about regulating capacity, is skier-owned, and basically hits capacity primo weekends, they don't need and prob don't want indy pass. indy pass also brings a very low quality of skier to some of these mountains they arent ready to ski. no, jay and saddleback are nothing like pats peak, family of 4 with no experience.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 9, 2022)

machski said:


> IDK, if Indy starts doing this that could be the beginning of the end for that pass.  If it starts becoming a spider web of limitations/exceptions and carve outs, the ease and value drop as will use/acceptance by the consumer.  Guess we have to wait and see.


Ikon has been doing this for quite a while. Ex: 5/ 7 days total across Banff, Lake Louise and Norquay.  Alta now requires the Ikon+ pass, etc, etc.   Harder to deal with if you only have two days rather than 5 or 7, but it seems the way of the future for many passes.

ETA: I have ZERO knowledge that the mentioned "twist" is anything but good, just being cynical. I love the Indy and am frankly happy whenever a new resort is added. Hoping for something in Tahoe or Europe.  Platty would be great in the Cats.


----------



## ss20 (May 9, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i dont think MRG wants to participate. a few years ago i had companion 3 free tix to MRG bc i had a silverton season pass, and when i redeemed them they said they didn't like the program. had no upside for them. as a place that is serious about regulating capacity, is skier-owned, and basically hits capacity primo weekends, they don't need and prob don't want indy pass. indy pass also brings a very low quality of skier to some of these mountains they arent ready to ski. no, jay and saddleback are nothing like pats peak, family of 4 with no experience.



When I was back East MRG was one of the most expensive industry tickets I was aware of (understandably so).  Totally worth it!  But funny thinking about it in terms of lifts.... paying a lot to ride a few old fixed grip lifts then at some of the mega resorts you'd pay half as much to ride a bunch of high speed modern lifts.


----------



## zyk (May 9, 2022)

Snow ridge is part of Indy but also lists nys ski 3  and other area perks separately.  Plattekill and Jay and others.  No details yet it seems but interesting.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Ikon has been doing this for quite a while. Ex: 5/ 7 days total across Banff, Lake Louise and Norquay.  Alta now requires the Ikon+ pass, etc, etc.   Harder to deal with if you only have two days rather than 5 or 7, but it seems the way of the future for many passes.
> 
> ETA: I have ZERO knowledge that the mentioned "twist" is anything but good, just being cynical. I love the Indy and am frankly happy whenever a new resort is added. Hoping for something in Tahoe or Europe.  Platty would be great in the Cats.



based on the indy passholders facebook group, the average indy pass holder base doesn't have the brain cells to comprehend any slightly complicated pass structure.. truly a wild level of idiocy on display all day every day.


----------



## machski (May 9, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Ikon has been doing this for quite a while. Ex: 5/ 7 days total across Banff, Lake Louise and Norquay.  Alta now requires the Ikon+ pass, etc, etc.   Harder to deal with if you only have two days rather than 5 or 7, but it seems the way of the future for many passes.
> 
> ETA: I have ZERO knowledge that the mentioned "twist" is anything but good, just being cynical. I love the Indy and am frankly happy whenever a new resort is added. Hoping for something in Tahoe or Europe.  Platty would be great in the Cats.


Agreed and there are many growing frustrations with the Ikon Pass for that reason.  Indy just smoothed out the Black Tiers to make them more manageable and uniform.  I doubt they want to go throw another limitation type varietal out there.


----------



## amf (May 9, 2022)

I believe WhiteGrass XC area in WV is getting on the Indy next season. If you are willing to earn your turns, they have just about the best snow east of the Mississippi, on some of the most stunning terrain from steeps to cruising glades with 1000' of vertical. The only problem is the ephemeral nature of their snow - 3' of fresh powder can turn to a foot of mush in a matter of days.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 10, 2022)

It's an "allied" program. Bunch of NE resorts where passholders get discounted tix.   Gets a big yawn at least from me. The 50% midweek / 25% weekend and holiday discounts really aren't that special.


----------



## machski (May 10, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> It's an "allied" program. Bunch of NE resorts where passholders get discounted tix.   Gets a big yawn at least from me. The 50% midweek / 25% weekend and holiday discounts really aren't that special.


Especially if that 25% is off the full rack rate and not a dynamic pricing model price if they have that (Burke might, not sure on the rest).  Though when we go to Jay, we will probably use at least one 50% midweek at Burke.  That is where I finally got my wife to bite into the skiing bug while she went to LSC.  Nice to go back at a decent discount.  Also, I would think Burke is the most likely add to full Indy member, especially when Jay is sold and if they pull out then.


----------



## Zand (May 10, 2022)

I could see myself maybe doing Burke for one day. Otherwise I feel like the rest of the places they added to the 1/2 off program are already cheaper local hills as it is.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 10, 2022)

Burke already gives a pretty substantial discount to residents of VT and some NH counties.  Not quite 50% but more than 25%.


----------



## urungus (May 10, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> It's an "allied" program. Bunch of NE resorts where passholders get discounted tix.   Gets a big yawn at least from me. The 50% midweek / 25% weekend and holiday discounts really aren't that special.


The discount is 50% on “non-peak” weekends, pretty good bonus perk IMO


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 10, 2022)

yea 50% off early/late season burke is kinda nice. it makes it reasonable to stay in burke/lyndon and pair a jay and burke weekend with pretty low costs. prevents blowing your indy jay load in one weekend.

i have been saying forever that i must try Middlebury when the snow is good at low elevation. i continue to say this.


----------



## urungus (May 10, 2022)

So now a $225 whaleback season pass will allow you to purchase Indy “Add On“ pass, saving $90 over regular Indy Pass.  Plus IIRC, Whaleback season pass traditionally has had pretty generous benefits with other partner resorts, though they haven’t posted details for next year yet.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 10, 2022)

urungus said:


> So now a $225 whaleback season pass will allow you to purchase Indy “Add On“ pass, saving $90 over regular Indy Pass.  Plus IIRC, Whaleback season pass traditionally has had pretty generous benefits with other partner resorts, though they haven’t posted details for next year yet.


True... Wonder if Whaleback will stay on the Freedom Pass.


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2022)

What mtns? See Burke and whaleback in here but…


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2022)

Got the email. So I can them. 
So I could pair up a Friday Saturday at middle bury and rikert(sp?) XC


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 10, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> What mtns? See Burke and whaleback in here but…


*Bousquet Mountain, MA
Burke Mountain, VT
Dartmouth Skiway, NH
McIntyre Ski Area, NH
Middlebury College Snow Bowl, VT
Whaleback Mountain, NH*


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (May 10, 2022)

Might do a Burke day when I track up to Jay, but not all that likely as I could get that same 25% off a third day at Jay. Unlikely to make it that far at a 50% off time. Maybe Spring break if they still have snow and I haven't used my Jay Days (unlikely).


----------



## eatskisleep (May 10, 2022)

urungus said:


> So now a $225 whaleback season pass will allow you to purchase Indy “Add On“ pass, saving $90 over regular Indy Pass.  Plus IIRC, Whaleback season pass traditionally has had pretty generous benefits with other partner resorts, though they haven’t posted details for next year yet.


If legit, this is a great deal. Would drive a lot of traffic whalebacks way too. Or at least more pass sales haha


----------



## p_levert (May 10, 2022)

This latest Indy enhancement is a big nothingburger to me (not currently an Indy passholder).  I was hoping that Mr. Fish would do something like the Epic Day Pass where you could buy 1-5 lift tickets in advance which would work across the Indy network, probably with multiple tiers (more for the good places in NE and Utah, less for the MI/Wi/IA podunk places, just like Epic Day).


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2022)

p_levert said:


> This latest Indy enhancement is a big nothingburger to me (not currently an Indy passholder).  I was hoping that Mr. Fish would do something like the Epic Day Pass where you could buy 1-5 lift tickets in advance which would work across the Indy network, probably with multiple tiers (more for the good places in NE and Utah, less for the MI/Wi/IA podunk places, just like Epic Day).



I doubt you will see something like that.  I personally don't want Indy Pass to mimic anything Vail does.  Most people who subscribe to the program do so because the areas on the pass aren't overcrowded.   Allowing folks to just hand pick days at certain areas will only serve to make a place like Cannon more crowded and then other areas like a Suicide Six or Black see no traffic benefit at all. 

I think the new option makes a lot of sense for the tier places that are offering the program.  They're not places that would likely see a lot of redemption if they were full Indy partners. 

As it is, the pass is incredibly cheap for what it does offer provided you live in a location to access many of the areas.  It's perfect for me living in Southern NH.


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2022)

Already bought indy passes for the wife and I so these are just added bonuses.


----------



## jaytrem (May 11, 2022)

They're making it hard, but I may forgo the Indy this year.  I purchased the Yeti pass which gets me 1 ticket to every Utah place.  That matches up with the Utah 5th Grade Passport that I'll get for my kids.  

The other trips I'm thinking about is Colorado and Western PA/NY and Ohio.  With a Monrach pass and my Epic Local I would get Loveland, Cooper, Monarch, Crested Butte, Purgatory, Hesperus, Powderhorn, Sunlight, A-Basin.  My kids would get the Colorado 5th Grade Passport.  Would also like a day at Telluride, I'd have to pay for that one, but just for myself.  Western PA/Ohio would be mostly Epic.  While the small Buffalo places don't seem to partner with anybody.  Wouldn't take the kids on that trip.

Probably spending too much on passes for myself, but I feel much better about the math when I add in the nearly free skiing that the girls would get.  Only get that opportunity around 4th to 6th grade.  It does work out nicely with twins.


----------



## urungus (May 11, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *Bousquet Mountain, MA
> Burke Mountain, VT
> Dartmouth Skiway, NH
> McIntyre Ski Area, NH
> ...



All in New England !


----------



## AdironRider (May 16, 2022)

Pulled the trigger on the Indy+ with the renewal discount at 352 bucks. 

My usage is 2 days each at Suicide, Pats, Waterville, Cannon, Jay, Bolton and if the schedule works at Snow King, Lost Trail and Red Lodge. 

That’s a steal.


----------



## Mum skier (May 16, 2022)

AdironRider said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Indy+ with the renewal discount at 352 bucks.
> 
> My usage is 2 days each at Suicide, Pats, Waterville, Cannon, Jay, Bolton and if the schedule works at Snow King, Lost Trail and Red Lodge.
> 
> That’s a steal.


We bought switch passes today (apparently prices go up after tomorrow). We will still buy Epic Local as well, but hopefully this gives us a few other options.  Couldn’t quite bring myself to go for the “plus” option so have to see how painful the blackouts are to work around (kids in school so only ski weekend and holidays).


----------



## AdironRider (May 18, 2022)

I had the regular pass this year and found the blackouts to be an issue, notably early season and holidays. I've got a kid under 2 and limited availability so not as flexible as some can be to work around the blackout dates. 

That said its manageable for most. I really enjoyed Suicide Six and Pats over the holidays, both were really well run.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2022)

AdironRider said:


> I had the regular pass this year and found the blackouts to be an issue, notably early season and holidays. I've got a kid under 2 and limited availability so not as flexible as some can be to work around the blackout dates.
> 
> That said its manageable for most. I really enjoyed Suicide Six and Pats over the holidays, both were really well run.



Fit a Saddleback weekend into your family schedule.  Worth the journey from the Upper Valley for sure.


----------



## nycskier (May 19, 2022)

The 2 Connecticut mountains I wish they would add to the the Indy Pass is Mount Southington and Powder Ridge. Both are independently owned and this would make the Indy Pass the ultimate Connecticut ski pass.


----------



## machski (May 19, 2022)

Finally getting around to listening to the SSPC with Doug Fish from a week ago or so.  We know about the Alliance partners added in New England, but in that episode he stated that Indy will be adding area(s) in Maine for this coming season.  Hmmm


----------



## Smellytele (May 19, 2022)

machski said:


> Finally getting around to listening to the SSPC with Doug Fish from a week ago or so.  We know about the Alliance partners added in New England, but in that episode he stated that Indy will be adding area(s) in Maine for this coming season.  Hmmm


Black?


----------



## ss20 (May 19, 2022)

nycskier said:


> The 2 Connecticut mountains I wish they would add to the the Indy Pass is Mount Southington and Powder Ridge. Both are independently owned and this would make the Indy Pass the ultimate Connecticut ski pass.



Sundown exceeds both those places combined and it's the only one that has some resemblance of nature.  Put that on Indy!

I'd love to see alta trade ikon for Indy.  It'd be a huge benefit for altas image and Indy's sales would blow up.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2022)

machski said:


> Finally getting around to listening to the SSPC with Doug Fish from a week ago or so.  We know about the Alliance partners added in New England, but in that episode he stated that Indy will be adding area(s) in Maine for this coming season.  Hmmm



I wonder why SSPC doesn't release a transcript.  I'd much rather read their stuff vs listen to the podcast.

Wasn't Abram on Indy?  Maybe they're coming back.  Black would be cool to, but they're already super cheap


----------



## cdskier (May 19, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder why SSPC doesn't release a transcript.  I'd much rather read their stuff vs listen to the podcast.


Completely agree on this topic. I have no patience to listen to a podcast (and some of the SSPC ones are quite lengthy). I'd rather skim through the points I'm interested in.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 20, 2022)

the full indy pass made sense for me to avoid the hoops, especially since my big trip tends to straddle presidents weekend. need to take advantage of the freebie days off from work to travel. between skiing 49N on presidents weekend and cannon whenever i wanted to, it was worth the extra $100 for me. got full indy and full ikon for next year and looking forward to just not worrying about blackouts etc.

i checked flights for the next few weekends to denver, reno, portland, and seattle. prohibitively expensive shit. so instead i booked low commitment hotels at sugarbush, sugarloaf, sunday river, and salt lake city for 12/25-31


----------



## machski (May 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder why SSPC doesn't release a transcript.  I'd much rather read their stuff vs listen to the podcast.
> 
> Wasn't Abram on Indy?  Maybe they're coming back.  Black would be cool to, but they're already super cheap


It was and I suppose it could return.  That or Black would be great for us.  I suppose it could be Big Rock way up or the other smaller areas like Lost Valley, etc.


----------



## skef (May 22, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder why SSPC doesn't release a transcript.  I'd much rather read their stuff vs listen to the podcast.


Funny thing: Stuart put out a Twitter poll asking people if they’d like transcripts of every episode:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507470091398623240


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 16, 2022)

5 more "full partner" resorts coming next week per SSB. Also new xc.


----------



## Zand (Jun 16, 2022)

Someday we'll get that MRG/Smuggs/ORDA addition we've been dreaming of. But not in this lifetime.


----------



## Edd (Jun 16, 2022)

I’d be pretty happy with Burke and Ragged.


----------



## Zand (Jun 16, 2022)

Edd said:


> I’d be pretty happy with Burke and Ragged.


Burke is already on their "half off" list (although I suppose it could move to the full list) but Ragged would be a pretty sweet addition.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm not expecting any more NH areas.  Pretty well represented already with Pats, Cannon, Waterville and Black.  

I do know they've met with MRG.  That would be nice.  Probably a ton of blackouts though as it's so darn crowded as is on decent snow weekends.   

An Eastern Township area to pair with Jay would be awesome.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 16, 2022)

The ragged company would make some sense though


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 16, 2022)

Either Ragged, MRG or Burke would be stupendous. Black of Maine or getting mount abram back would be nice as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2022)

snoseek said:


> The ragged company would make some sense though



It would, but it seems Indy is pretty selective geographically in not wanting to oversaturate a particular market and potentially  dilute the redemption rate at other member areas.

From a personal perspective, Ragged would be near the top of my list of what I'd love to see.  I'd be psyched with any additions within two hours of the NH Seacoast.


----------



## machski (Jun 16, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Either Ragged, MRG or Burke would be stupendous. Black of Maine or getting mount abram back would be nice as well.


Definitely something else being added in Maine.  Hoping it's Black of ME or Abram (both would be awesome).


----------



## thebigo (Jun 16, 2022)

Ragged is not joining indy, they have a very good thing going. Camden or big rock are far better bets than ragged.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Ragged is not joining indy, they have a very good thing going. Camden or big rock are far better bets than ragged.



Camden maybe......

Big Rock, definitely not.  I'd be shocked by them being added. It's way too far away from anywhere else.  There's no benefit to anyone.  

I've skied there three times and only because of work travel taking me up there.  I'd be willing to bet that 95% of their skier visits are by locals within 90 minutes or less from there. 

The redemption rate at Big Rock would be almost zero.  It's 4:40 from the next nearest Indy area with Saddleback.  How many Big Rock locals are gonna pay the $175 add on price or whatever it is to ski two days at Saddleback?   How many people with Indy are going to drive two plus hours past Bangor to ski Big Rock?  

I would love it though as Big Rock is probably the best sub 1000 vertical mountain in Northern New England that I've skied.  It's awesome and also ridiculously cheap as is.  Two of the times I skied there it was $5 for a 3-8PM ticket.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jun 16, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Camden maybe......
> 
> Big Rock, definitely not.  I'd be shocked by them being added. It's way too far away from anywhere else.  There's no benefit to anyone.
> 
> I've skied there three times and only because of work travel taking me up there.  I'd be willing to bet that 95% of their skier visits are by locals within 90 minutes or less from there....


 I wouldn't be as sure as some about Ragged not joining. Cannon, Pats, White Pass, etc, etc all had "very good things" going before joining. The other Pacific group resorts would be a nice addition too.

I also wouldn't rule out places like Big Rock based on distance to...well.....anything.  Sawmill, Bluewood, Terry Peak????   Some of the most intriguing Indy resorts are a days drive PAST nowhere.


----------



## machski (Jun 21, 2022)

Big Rock, ME for the win.  A bit disappointing IMHO.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jun 21, 2022)

swing n' a miss

the only conceivable visit i could ever imagine would be a stop-over on the forever drive up to the gaspe peninsula and the chiccys


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 21, 2022)

Wah wah wah 
Nothing to add for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2022)

Color me surprised. I was wrong there for sure.   I figured since Mt Abram failed to make the math work on Indy, that Big Rock also wouldn't be a good fit.  My understanding with Abram is they weren't getting the redemption rate that made sense both for them and Indy.   Big Rock will have an even tougher time I would think.

Go figure, now that I have access to Big Rock, I no longer travel up that far for work.  Awesome little hill, but can only see myself making that journey again if a work trip is involved.


----------



## machski (Jun 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Color me surprised. I was wrong there for sure.   I figured since Mt Abram failed to make the math work on Indy, that Big Rock also wouldn't be a good fit.  My understanding with Abram is they weren't getting the redemption rate that made sense both for them and Indy.   Big Rock will have an even tougher time I would think.
> 
> Go figure, now that I have access to Big Rock, I no longer travel up that far for work.  Awesome little hill, but can only see myself making that journey again if a work trip is involved.


I wonder if Big Rock skier's will pick up Indy add ons.  Would give them Saddleback and some reasons to travel to NH and/or VT at a minimum.  Guess we will see if they stick on it more than just this season.


----------



## Killingtime (Jun 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> swing n' a miss
> 
> the only conceivable visit i could ever imagine would be a stop-over on the forever drive up to the gaspe peninsula and the chiccys


Had to look on a map for this one....damn....and I thought Sugarloaf was far. Good for the Indy though to keep it going.


----------



## Zand (Jul 19, 2022)

Black Mountain of Maine added as well as a hill in Wyoming I've never heard of (Meadowlark).

Major west announcement next week apparently.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 19, 2022)

Looks like I’ll be hitting BoM this year


----------



## Zand (Jul 19, 2022)

Also King Pine is now on the 50% off list (as is Cherry Peak in Utah).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 19, 2022)

1400 vertical and some fun looking glades and right near the rivah. I'm in!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 1400 vertical and some fun looking glades and right near the rivah. I'm in!



Close to Saddleback too.  We skied there two winters ago during our SB trip when they had to close for a day to repair the HSQ.   Outside of the super slow chair, BMOM is a little gem when they have natural.  Pretty limited when it's snowmaking terrain only.   Really cool lodge and bar as well


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 19, 2022)

Zand said:


> Black Mountain of Maine added as well as a hill in Wyoming I've never heard of (Meadowlark).
> 
> Major west announcement next week apparently.


Meadowlark will come in handy when I do a Red Lodge, SD, WY loop.  Covid killed that trip 2 years ago.  Slight chance of it this year.  Next year is more likely.


----------



## Dickc (Jul 19, 2022)

Actual Email I got today:





*Seven New Resorts + One New Name
Where will your pass take you next season?*
Indy welcomes seven new resorts, including Black Mountain of Maine and Meadowlark Ski Lodge, WY. Now you can explore 25 resorts in the Northeast, five in Japan, and 19 in the Rocky Mountains!
*July Payment Plan (6 payments) Ends 8/1*
Adult Pass - $49/mo & $58 down
2 Adult & 2 Kid Passes - $146/mo & $172 down
*No banks, credit checks, or applications. We trust you!

Sneak Preview: MAJOR West Coast announcement Coming 7/26*​













*New Partner Alpine Resorts
(Two Free Days)
Black Mountain of Maine
Meadowlark Ski Lodge
Aomori Spring, Japan


New Cross Country Resort
(Two Free Days - No Blackouts)
Black Mountain of Maine Nordic


New Allied Resort
(Discounts up to 50% on Lift Tickets + No Blackouts at Allied Resorts)
Cherry Peak Resort, UT
King Pine Ski Area, NH
Paul Bunyan Ski Hill, WI*​












​






*The Name Has Changed.
The Mountain You Love Hasn't.*​Saskadena Six Ski Area introduces a new name and logo, retiring the "Suicide Six" name from the historic resort. “The time has come to change the name of our historic ski area to better reflect its rich tradition of family fun,” said Courtney Lowe, president of the Woodstock Inn & Resort.






*See the Full Story Here*​


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> based on the indy passholders facebook group, the average Indy pass holder base doesn't have the brain cells to comprehend any slightly complicated pass structure.. truly a wild level of idiocy on display all day every day.



When you wrote this back in May, I didn't want to admit that you were right. What is it about this particular group of Facebookers that they seem so ill informed?  Much chatter about the "major" West Coast announcement coming Tuesday:  "I bet it's Bachelor"    "Maybe Stevens"  "Could it be Jackson Hole?"  
Is it really that hard to google your favorite mountain and see if it's part of a massive conglomerate before suggesting that it join a pass specifically for mountains that aren't part of such conglomerates?


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 24, 2022)

Jackson Hole is independently owned.

Doesn’t mean they aren’t wrong for other reasons though.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 24, 2022)

AdironRider said:


> Jackson Hole is independently owned.
> 
> Doesn’t mean they aren’t wrong for other reasons though.


True, but ownership is the least of the things making JHMR not "Indy".  Several Indy resorts have common ownership (B. East/ Catamount, Blacktail/Mission Ridge) The conglomerate in their case being the IKON pass and the hordes of people it brought.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 25, 2022)

sounds like it might be mount baker.

hints in a new social media post include:
- cascade range
- 400"+ natural 
- 1500+ acres
- sasquatch stuff


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 25, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sounds like it might be mount baker.
> 
> hints in a new social media post include:
> - cascade range
> ...


Intriguing....... Was hoping Tahoe, bur Baker is awesome.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 25, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sounds like it might be mount baker.
> 
> hints in a new social media post include:
> - cascade range
> ...


I don't know, I think they would up that 400" if it was Baker.  Hood Meadows has over 2000 acres.  So I'm thinking Timberline.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Jul 25, 2022)

the hint is sasquatch shit and you guys come up with mount baker and timberline? seriously? sasquatch mountain resort didn't pop into your heads at all? hmmm.









						Indy Pass
					

This is the year to go Indy! Get two days riding at over 50 mountains across Canada and the States. Find out more and join the revolution!




					sasquatchmountain.ca
				







rather disappointing for a place that touts the superior bandwidth and response times of it's 502g superfibre network as well as the state-of-the-art virtual blade server farm with 5000 terabytes of virtual disk space...


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 25, 2022)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> the hint is sasquatch shit and you guys come up with mount baker and timberline? seriously? sasquatch mountain resort didn't pop into your heads at all? hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm...Sasquatch was already on Indy.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 25, 2022)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> the hint is sasquatch shit and you guys come up with mount baker and timberline? seriously? sasquatch mountain resort didn't pop into your heads at all? hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you don't realize Sasquatch was already on there last year?

This ones for you....


----------



## cdskier (Jul 25, 2022)

How about Mt Hood Meadows?

(They create the pages on their site prior to the announcement...they just don't link them from anywhere...but if you start randomly guessing URLs, you might get lucky and "find" the new resort before it is officially "live" on their site)









						Mt. Hood Meadows - Indy Pass
					

Mt. Hood Meadows offers the most challenging and diverse terrain on Mt. Hood. Averaging 430 inches of snow a year, Meadows is located 90 minutes away from Portland in the Mt. Hood National Forest and offers some of the best big mountain terrain and amazing views. A reliable Cascade snowpack...




					www.indyskipass.com


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jul 25, 2022)

cdskier said:


> How about Mt Hood Meadows?
> 
> (They create the pages on their site prior to the announcement...they just don't link them from anywhere...but if you start randomly guessing URLs, you might get lucky and "find" the new resort before it is officially "live" on their site)
> 
> ...


Wow. Yep. You scooped em. It's a big one too.  Fish had said the Mt. Hood resorts were unlikely, but it's happened.  Great addition. I'll avoid wider social media sharing until it's official.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 26, 2022)

Was hoping for Hood Meadows, very nice!  Super fun mountain!  Last time I was there was a Saturday, long lines of traffic to get in, but once there, the lift lines were very short.  Makes a Portland to Shasta trip much more appealing.  Was thinking a Colorado Gems (mostly) trip in Jan, but may reconsider.  Kids can get a CO passport both this year and next.  Only problem is whenever I book Oregon, it seems to be a low/no snow year.   Twice I ended up driving to Idaho, many Oregon places weren't even open.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 26, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Wow. Yep. You scooped em. It's a big one too.  Fish had said the Mt. Hood resorts were unlikely, but it's happened.  Great addition. I'll avoid wider social media sharing until it's official.


Yea...I wasn't too worried about a handful of people on this forum seeing it lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 17, 2022)

Listening to Maine Public Radio this morning and Big Rock just received approval for a $2.5M Grant from the US Department of Economic Development.   Money slated to upgrade their chair and quadruple snowmaking capacity.   

I guess that's one benefit being in an economically depressed area; you become eligible for such funding.

I bet a place like Whaleback or Tenney would kill for a $2.5M grant.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 17, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Listening to Maine Public Radio this morning and Big Rock just received approval for a $2.5M Grant from the US Department of Economic Development.   Money slated to upgrade their chair and quadruple snowmaking capacity.
> 
> I guess that's one benefit being in an economically depressed area; you become eligible for such funding.
> 
> I bet a place like Whaleback or Tenney would kill for a $2.5M grant.



That's crazy money.  For reference, a new detachable quad is roughly $6-10m...

Good for them.  Should be plenty of cash to do a nice rebuild of the place.


----------



## IceEidolon (Aug 17, 2022)

Good for them. We need community hills, and I'm sure they've got plans to stretch that payday to cover as much as possible.


----------



## machski (Aug 18, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Listening to Maine Public Radio this morning and Big Rock just received approval for a $2.5M Grant from the US Department of Economic Development.   Money slated to upgrade their chair and quadruple snowmaking capacity.
> 
> I guess that's one benefit being in an economically depressed area; you become eligible for such funding.
> 
> I bet a place like Whaleback or Tenney would kill for a $2.5M grant.


Wonder if most of that is going to snowmaking as the new chair has been on order for several months now.  I believe they fundraised for the chair and hit their goal.  Either way, good for them.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 22, 2022)

Any guesses for the 2 new West Coast areas that will be announced tomorrow?  I'll go with Bear Valley (they were always on the Descente Passport), and Mt. Baldy.  Would really like Willamette, Warner or Hood Ski Bowl for my potential OR trip.


----------



## Edd (Aug 22, 2022)

Homewood would be cool.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 23, 2022)

Shhhh (unitl 1PM).....









						Dodge Ridge Mountain Resort - Indy Pass
					

Located in the heart of California’s Central Sierra, Dodge Ridge Mountain Resort has been family loved and built for over 70 years. Enjoy the shortest drive to ski and ride from Bay Area and Central Valley locations, accessing 1600 vertical feet, 67 trails and 11 lifts across 862 skiable acres...




					www.indyskipass.com
				




Awesome place!


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 23, 2022)

And Mountain High (not surprised since the first was Dodge Ridge)...









						Mountain High Resort - Indy Pass
					

Mountain High is Southern California’s closest winter resort located just an hour and a half from downtown Los Angeles with NO mountain driving. The area consists of three separate mountains (East, West, and North) and offers an outstanding Winter Sports School, world class terrain features, and...




					www.indyskipass.com


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Sep 6, 2022)

Indy added Snowriver (nee Indianhead/Blackjack) in Michigan's UP and the Bluebird Backcountry area in CO today.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 6, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Indy added Snowriver (nee Indianhead/Blackjack) in Michigan's UP and the Bluebird Backcountry area in CO today.


Guess I went the a year too early.  Not surprised since their other 2 areas are on the pass.  Still hoping for Snowy Range, Sleeping Giant or Mt. Hood Skibowl!


----------



## PAabe (Sep 9, 2022)

I had been toying with the idea of an epic pass to ski Roundtop.  Decided on Indy again due to pass protection option, new XC additions, and being excited to ski Blue Knob and Jay Peak again.  Hopefully I don't have to take up the pass protection coverage due to work...

Once again slightly annoyed with the old added fees special.  Unmatched quality and quantity portfolio of ski areas here in the east and midwest though.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Oct 10, 2022)

11 new resorts coming tuesday the 11th.  Full, allied and XC.  No clue how many of each.


----------



## Zand (Oct 11, 2022)

List not revealed yet, but eastern Canada looks to be the location.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 11, 2022)

Zand said:


> List not revealed yet, but eastern Canada looks to be the location.


Calabogie peaks is all that has been revealed so far


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Oct 11, 2022)

Calabogie, Loch Lomond, Arctic Valley, and Ski Crescent. Not bad.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 11, 2022)

Oooo sweet nothin
Ain’t got nothin at all


----------



## Dickc (Oct 11, 2022)

The 22/23 Indy Roster Continues to Grow​



It's a great day to be an Indy passholder! Today, we're welcoming 12 new additions to the extended Indy family including our first Eastern Canadian ski resort to join our coalition of independent mountains: Calabogie Peaks, Ontario! Here's the full breakdown:

*4x New Downhill Ski Resorts:*
Calabogie Peaks, ON; Loch Lomond Ski Area, ON; Arctic Valley, AK; and Mt. Crescent, IA.

*4x New Cross-Country Resorts*:
Bear Valley Adventure Company, CA; Crosscut Mountain Sports Center, MT; Jay Peak Cross Country Center, VT; and Nickle Plate Cross Country Ski Club, BC.

*4x New Allied Resorts: *
Sleeping Giant, WY; Snowstar Winter Park, IL; Dry Hill, NY; and Whitecap, WI. Indy Passholders get access to discounted lift tickets across our Allied Resorts. Learn more here.​


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 11, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Oooo sweet nothin
> Ain’t got nothin at all



Sleeping Giant! Well,  I'm beginning to see the light!


----------



## flakeydog (Oct 14, 2022)

Middlebury Snowbowl now on the Indy Pass. Awesome place. Not crowded, great woods, skis way bigger than it looks.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2022)

flakeydog said:


> Middlebury Snowbowl now on the Indy Pass. Awesome place. Not crowded, great woods, skis way bigger than it looks.


Allied resort - 50% off, not 2 free


----------



## Dickc (Oct 14, 2022)

​


Introducing the Independent Shops Program​







Just as independent ski resorts have long shaped the ski communities we all know and love, independent ski shops have played the same crucial role in cultivating and growing a meaningful ski and outdoor scene.

Since we started the Indy Pass in 2019, we’ve been inspired by the spirit of skiing found in such places. That’s why we’ve decided to launch our Independent Shops Program this year, strengthening our ties with independently and locally owned ski businesses across the country. On our website, you can now conveniently locate regional retail partners to consider supporting the next time you need a fresh kit, professional gear advice, or simply good old-fashioned company. Click here to view our 22/23 Indy Shop Partners.

If you know of an independent ski or board shop that would like to join the revolution, contact us at info@indyskipass.com.

Thanks for shopping local, and thank you for supporting Indy.

*-Doug Fish, Founder*


​


----------



## TyWebb (Oct 20, 2022)

Went with Indy over Epic this year for my son and I - hated the crowds at the Epic resorts last year plus pay to park in a bunch of spots turned me off.  Get abt 15 ski days per year and trying to hit 20 this year - looking forward to skiing Jay, Bolton and Magic plus might throw in a NH trip - all places I have never skied


----------



## Mum skier (Nov 6, 2022)

Has anyone Upgraded their pass after they purchased it by paying the difference? I bought the regular pass (actually the switch pass) but now am thinking all the blackouts are a bit too much and perhaps it’s worth having the full pass.  The web site says ”no refunds, no transfers” but I think most passes would be happy for you to upgrade unless sales were limited.  I sent a message to the info email, but can’t see a phone number anywhere to call.  Anyone know?  Willing to pay the upgrade to the current full price even though that’s higher than the full pass when I purchased back in May.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 11, 2022)

Indy Pass just teased two new CO resorts on FB. For those without FB, the copy says:   

"Get ready for TWO new Colorado resorts... new places to earn your turns this winter in the Colorado wonderland = it's time to plan a trip to the Rockies! What resorts do you think are joining the #Indyrevolution? Comment your thoughts below."


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 11, 2022)

Mum skier said:


> Has anyone Upgraded their pass after they purchased it by paying the difference? I bought the regular pass (actually the switch pass) but now am thinking all the blackouts are a bit too much and perhaps it’s worth having the full pass.  The web site says ”no refunds, no transfers” but I think most passes would be happy for you to upgrade unless sales were limited.  I sent a message to the info email, but can’t see a phone number anywhere to call.  Anyone know?  Willing to pay the upgrade to the current full price even though that’s higher than the full pass when I purchased back in May.



i did it last season, just reach out to them directly they should be able to get you sorted


----------



## urungus (Nov 11, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Indy Pass just teased two new CO resorts on FB. For those without FB, the copy says:
> 
> "Get ready for TWO new Colorado resorts... new places to earn your turns this winter in the Colorado wonderland = it's time to plan a trip to the Rockies! What resorts do you think are joining the #Indyrevolution? Comment your thoughts below."


”earn your turns” … maybe Bluebird Backcountry ?


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 11, 2022)

urungus said:


> ”earn your turns” … maybe Bluebird Backcountry ?


Already a part of Indy


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 11, 2022)

if they said 'earn your turns' maybe silverton? tho i am not sure they would want the sort of undereducated indy pass holder planning trips to silverton without realizing what they are signing up for


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 11, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> if they said 'earn your turns' maybe silverton? tho i am not sure they would want the sort of undereducated indy pass holder planning trips to silverton without realizing what they are signing up for


Yeah.... There are folks commenting on the FB post thinking it's gonna be A-Basin....


----------



## Mum skier (Nov 13, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i did it last season, just reach out to them directly they should be able to get you sorted


So we were also able to. They replied to the information with a phone number to call. And it looks like we only paid the difference between the limited switch and the cost of the switch at the time we bought it. As that’s no longer advertised I assumed we’d have to pay the difference to the current full pass.  So it was less than I expected. Always a good thing!


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 14, 2022)

Indy Pass To Add Two Colorado Ski Areas Tomorrow!
					

The Indy Pass, arguably the best deal in skiing, broke into the great state of Colorado when they added Sunlight Mountain Resort last season. The pass then added Bluebird Backcountry earlier this f…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				




Time to play guess who?  I say Powderhorn and Monarch.  Would love to see Ski Cooper and Granby join as well.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 14, 2022)

4aprice said:


> Indy Pass To Add Two Colorado Ski Areas Tomorrow!
> 
> 
> The Indy Pass, arguably the best deal in skiing, broke into the great state of Colorado when they added Sunlight Mountain Resort last season. The pass then added Bluebird Backcountry earlier this f…
> ...


Echo Mountain is one...haven't managed to figured out the other yet.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 14, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Echo Mountain is one...haven't managed to figured out the other yet.


I was guessing Echo and Granby.  Echo is a fun little place. So small that most Denverites don't know it's A: there and B Close.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 15, 2022)

Looks like it is indeed Echo and Granby.  Echo might work for me this year.  Got some time to kill before a red eye, we'll be driving down from somewhere in WY though.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 15, 2022)

If I were to plan an IndyPass based trip to CO it would still be for three days at Sunlight, paying the discounted rate for Day 3.

But would more likely plan a Western trip for a different state - like WA or ID


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 15, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Looks like it is indeed Echo and Granby.  Echo might work for me this year.  Got some time to kill before a red eye, we'll be driving down from somewhere in WY though.


Wow. Maybe I should play the lottery.......   Think of Echo as a Midwestern hill with better snow and scenery. One open slope served by one chair.  Good, easy fun with much less time on I-70.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 15, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Wow. Maybe I should play the lottery.......   Think of Echo as a Midwestern hill with better snow and scenery. One open slope served by one chair.  Good, easy fun with much less time on I-70.


I haven't been there since it was pretty much all terrain park with a little tree skiing thrown in.  I thought there were at least 2 runs???  Gotta check the map.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 15, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> I haven't been there since it was pretty much all terrain park with a little tree skiing thrown in.  I thought there were at least 2 runs???  Gotta check the map.


Yeah.. Each side of the big slope is a "run" and a couple little trails through the woods.  Both times I went were at night, so nobody was in the trees, though they are on the map.


----------



## Zand (Nov 15, 2022)

Isn't Granby pretty close to Winter Park? Is it any good?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 15, 2022)

Zand said:


> Isn't Granby pretty close to Winter Park? Is it any good?



ive never skied it but checked out their site today. its only about 1000 vert but the right side of the trail map looks fun. it is just a bit past winter park. i stayed nearby in the sketchiest airbnb ever a few years ago. my gf woke me up because she smelled gas. we had a wood fire going. the gas heater upstairs pilot blew out but the gas keep going. we almost blew up. a few years later we were looking at the area on google street view, and the shell of the house was sitting there. death trap burned down.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 15, 2022)

Shawnee in PA announced an 11/25 opening today - a week ahead of their target date. Expect I will start my skison there. Probably won't have a lot open - but it's not that amazing a place period, so I don't mind using up one of my 2 Indy days there to get in some low key Turkey digesting turns 85 minutes from home.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 15, 2022)

Zand said:


> Isn't Granby pretty close to Winter Park? Is it any good?


I wouldn't make a trip west for it. It's a decent way to spend a couple days if you're out there connecting the dots. A fair number of ski in-ski out condos.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 15, 2022)

Granby Ranch is small but in a nice location in Grand County.   25 minutes from Winter Park (with no Berthoud Pass), ok 30 mins to Challanger Lot at Mary Jane.  It is also just over an hour to Steamboat and the I-70, US 6, Colo 9 interchange in Dillon. (also with no pass or tunnel). The town of Granby is not only a gateway to 3 mountain lakes but also the southwest entrance to the Rocky Mountain National Park.  They are trying to keep it in the rural western mode and not like the resort towns down in Summit County.  The Granby Ranch has a nice community of homes and condos, along with a golf course, lift served mountain biking, fishing, hiking and of course skiing.  There was going to be a ski academy run by Bode Miller and Andy Worth but they have cancelled those plans.  They still are building though and there are plans for a nice spa.  They also have plans for expanding the ski area and they have upped the snow making over the past 2 years.  They don't open till December 12th but have been and continue to make as much snow as they can.

The ski area while small is currently a two sided resort much like Dartmouth Skiway.   The East Mountain  is served by a HIgh Speed Quad.  Runs are of decent length but not very steep.  The base of the resort is approximately 8000 ft and they get about 225-250 inches per year so there are some fun low angle wood and fun cruisers on good snow.  The West Mountain is served by a fixed grip triple and has some steeper pitches and woods, nothing super steep or hard.
Really a great resort for families and there are plenty of happy kids running around on the weekends.  Weekdays of course are empty and any powder that falls is around for several days.  I know all this stuff because we purchased a unit here back in June.  Last picture I will show is off the Top of West Mountain but shows the condos and homes at the area.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 28, 2022)

Looking forward to the NY and PA announcements tomorrow, hoping they are not too far from NJ in those huge states.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 28, 2022)

please be plattekill and not some useless shit near buffalo


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 28, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> please be plattekill and not some useless shit near buffalo


Plattekill and Elk would be completely awesome.

Would also appreciate Blue/Camelback/ORDA sites - but deem them very unlikely.

Might also make use of Bear Creek as one of the closest places to me, though it is small of stature.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 28, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Plattekill and Elk would be completely awesome.
> 
> Would also appreciate Blue/Camelback/ORDA sites - but deem them very unlikely.
> 
> Might also make use of Bear Creek.



i'd love ORDA, but figure if they do join up it would be all 3, so it wouldn't be just one of them announced tmrw.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 28, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'd love ORDA, but figure if they do join up it would be all 3, so it wouldn't be just one of them announced tmrw.


Similarly Camelback/Blue might go in together as they are now co-owned.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 28, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> please be plattekill and not some useless shit near buffalo





Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Plattekill and Elk would be completely awesome.



I just tried multiple variations of both Plattekill and Elk on Indy's website to see if they had a page setup for either (I've used this method to "guess" other resorts before they were formally announced). Couldn't come up with anything for either (doesn't mean it definitely won't be as there could be some variation I missed, but I'm guessing it isn't either of these two at the moment...).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 28, 2022)

maybe hickory? i've heard its quite rad in the rare year we get good snow at low elevations.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 28, 2022)

Given the lack of hype from Indy, I'm guessing they are fairly minor resorts.  KSL ownership of Blue/Camelback makes that pair rather unlikely. ORDA could eventually happen (they were on the MAX pass) but as mentioned, it would be all three.  Thunder Ridge? Mt Peter? Bristol? No idea for PA.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Nov 28, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Similarly Camelback/Blue might go in together as they are now co-owned.


...by an affiliate of Alterra/Ikon.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 28, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Given the lack of hype from Indy, I'm guessing they are fairly minor resorts.  KSL ownership of Blue/Camelback makes that pair rather unlikely. ORDA could eventually happen (they were on the MAX pass) but as mentioned, it would be all three.  Thunder Ridge? Mt Peter? Bristol? No idea for PA.


I think the most likely PA places are
Big Bear
Sawmill
Tussey

Rationale: all three are on the WNEP ski card, which provides access to 6 areas - with the other 3 all being on Indy: Montage, Shawnee and Swain. 

The only one I could see ever going to of these is Big Bear - I have been there 3-4 times before due to having free lift tickets from a PA multi mountain ski card I used to buy. One of those days was super nice as they had gotten 30" of fresh snow the night before.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 28, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I think the most likely PA places are
> Big Bear
> Sawmill
> Tussey
> ...



I doubt Big Bear due to the ownership nature there with it actually being owned by the community (Masthope).

And I just tried Tussey based on your guess and we have a winner! (Sawmill is already on Indy).


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 28, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I doubt Big Bear due to the ownership nature there with it actually being owned by the community (Masthope).
> 
> And I just tried Tussey based on your guess and we have a winner! (Sawmill is already on Indy).


Oh well, another place I will never bother with on Indy. Nice detective work though.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 28, 2022)

Tussey is one of the most boring places to ski in PA. It would've gone out of business years ago except it's near State College. They often don't even blow enough snow to open all 7 of their trails or whatever they have.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 29, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Similarly Camelback/Blue might go in together as they are now co-owned.


They can't even get together under the same management (KSL manages, not sure about ownership, heard many rumors).  Everyone assumed they would go Ikon but they seem to not want to go that direction and haven't even offered a dual access pass.  They are making improvements to both resorts.

One name for Indy no one has mentioned is Montage.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 29, 2022)

4aprice said:


> One name for Indy no one has mentioned is Montage.


Montage is on Indy already, as are Shawnee and Blue Knob


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 29, 2022)

some useless shit near buffalo, come on down, you're the next contestant on indy ski pass...

"The Indy Pass has added Peek'n Peak Resort in Western New York, Tussey Mountain in Pennsylvania, Catamount Outdoor Family Center in Vermont, and Rangeley Lakes Trail Center in Maine. "


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 29, 2022)

Damn that is gonna upend all my plans for the season. Why return to Jay when I could check out these new options?


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 29, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Tussey is one of the most boring places to ski in PA. It would've gone out of business years ago except it's near State College. They often don't even blow enough snow to open all 7 of their trails or whatever they have.


They had some bumps when I went there, so I was happy enough.  Was a good stopping place for some night turns on my way to Blue Knob.  If all goes well this year I should just need Ohio to have "skied my way across the USA".  So I can add Peek N' Peak to a mini-Ohio trip.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 29, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> If all goes well this year I should just need Ohio to have "skied my way across the USA"


Do you have a number on how many different ski areas you’ve been to?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 29, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> If all goes well this year I should just need Ohio to have "skied my way across the USA".



Does that mean having hit a ski resort in all 37 states that have one or more?

If so how was the 100 vertical foot rope tow at Cloudmont Ski & Golf in Alabama?
And were people golfing and skiing on the same day?


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 29, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Does that mean having hit a ski resort in all 37 states that have one or more?
> 
> If so how was the 100 vertical foot rope tow at Cloudmont Ski & Golf in Alabama?
> And were people golfing and skiing on the same day?


Nooooo, it would just be a states that create a continuous path from the Atlantic to the Pacific.  My potential would be NJ, PA, OH (need it), MI, WI, MN, SD (this year), MT, ID, WA. 

States with ski areas that I have not skied would be AL, OH, IN, IL, IA, MO, SD, ND, RI and most importantly AK.  Stupid covid killed my AK trip.  



ThatGuy said:


> Do you have a number on how many different ski areas you’ve been to?



Don't know off-hand, but last I checked it was over 300.  I love checking out the smaller places!


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 29, 2022)

Tussey plus Blue Knob are actually a decent deal if you're local but unless it really really dumps I wouldn't go far out of my way for either. Tussey has an impressive snowmaking system given their available pump & compressor power but that just means they do a lot with a little, not that they cover all their territory.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 29, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Don't know off-hand, but last I checked it was over 300.  I love checking out the smaller places!


Crazy, im around 70 places, and i thought that was alot, you the man Jay!


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 29, 2022)

1. Heavenly
2. Taos
3. Eldora
4. Vail
5. Beaver Creek
6. Keystone
7. Loveland
8. Steamboat
9. Copper
10. Winter Park
11. Sugar
12. Snowshoe
13. Sunday River
14. Berkshire East
15. Loon
16. Attitash
17. Wildcat
18. Magic
19. Bromley
20. Stratton
21. Mt. Snow
22. Okemo
23. Killington
24. Stowe
25. Bolton Valley
26. Sugarbush
27. Jay
28. West
29. Whiteface
30. Gore
31. Plattekill
32. Belleayre
33. Hunter
34. Windham
35. Greek Peak
36. Big Snow
37. Mountain Creek (and VV/GG)
38. Campgaw
39. Hidden Valley, NJ
40. Spring
41. Bear Creek (and Doe)
42. Blue (and Little Gap)
43. Big Boulder
44. Jack Frost
45. Liberty
46. White Tail
47. Roundtop
48. Alpine
49. Split Rock
50. Elk
51. Montage (and Sno Mountain)
52. Shawnee
53. Catamount
54. Sunapee
55. Crotched
56. Big Bear, PA
57. Snowbird
58. Alta
59. Solitude
60. Arapahoe Basin

Not too shabby - 
Most likely potential additions this year, based on passes I have, would be either Breckenridge or IndyPass places in NH, CO, UT, ID, WA, OR


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 29, 2022)

fun game. is there a checklist somewhere?


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 29, 2022)

Cornhead said:


> Crazy, im around 70 places, and i thought that was alot, you the man Jay!



Just gotta hit 10 new ski areas per year for 30 years and the next thing you know you're at 300.



KustyTheKlown said:


> fun game. is there a checklist somewhere?



I don't know of any, it's really hard to find a complete list anywhere.  Skimap.org might be the best place to find lesser known ski areas.  Liftopia did make a cool checklist one time.  When you were done it would give you a printout with all the ski area logos that you checked.  They were missing a lot of ski areas though.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 29, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Just gotta hit 10 new ski areas per year for 30 years and the next thing you know you're at 300.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of any, it's really hard to find a complete list anywhere.  Skimap.org might be the best place to find lesser known ski areas.  Liftopia did make a cool checklist one time.  When you were done it would give you a printout with all the ski area logos that you checked.  They were missing a lot of ski areas though.


Think all the current ones and some recently closed ones are at Jollyturns.com, but my list includes 3 closed ones they might miss.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 29, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Think all the current ones and some recently closed ones are at Jollyturns.com, but my list includes 3 closed ones they might miss.


I do like that site, but just looking at Idaho I see they're missing Blizzard and Cottonwood Butte.  Also missing Cedar Pass in CA.  Hart Highlands and Wapiti in BC.  I assume they're missing a bunch more.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 20, 2022)

Was considering hitting Sunrise over kids Spring break, but then cut plans short when I saw they plan to close for season by April 2.


----------

